# Limbaugh's weaker than water "apology"



## madasheck

Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies. 

*"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.

"I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.

"My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​


----------



## Sallow

He apologized?

Oh man..that must have been serious.


----------



## Warrior102

Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?


----------



## Chris

He was losing sponsors.

But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.

He had to post it on his website.

What a pussy.


----------



## madasheck

Sallow said:


> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.



If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.


----------



## Pheonixops

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​



LOL, it's all bullshit. I guess those sponsors of his put him in his place. That "absurdity with absurdity" shit is a smoke screen that he uses to try to snake his way out of the fucked up things that he says. FUCK LIMBAUGH and the rest of his crew.


----------



## techieny

Chris said:


> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.



So are you dickhead. How do you like your condoms. Shaken or stirred?


----------



## Pheonixops

Warrior102 said:


> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?



Do you have ANY proof of the above statement?


----------



## madasheck

Pheonixops said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it's all bullshit. I guess those sponsors of his put him in his place. That "absurdity with absurdity" shit is a smoke screen that he uses to try to snake his way out of the fucked up things that he says. FUCK LIMBAUGH and the rest of his crew.
Click to expand...


And all those who blindly defend this idiot.


----------



## Pheonixops

Chris said:


> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.



And a fat one at that.


----------



## Pheonixops

madasheck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Pheonixops

madasheck said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it's all bullshit. I guess those sponsors of his put him in his place. That "absurdity with absurdity" shit is a smoke screen that he uses to try to snake his way out of the fucked up things that he says. FUCK LIMBAUGH and the rest of his crew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all those who blindly defend this idiot.
Click to expand...

Yep, what's up bro?


----------



## Sallow

madasheck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.
Click to expand...


That's as close as he's come in years.


----------



## Sarah G

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​



Yes, so sorry Rush for always calling you a lardass.  Sorry bout that.


----------



## madasheck

techieny said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you dickhead. How do you like your condoms. Shaken or stirred?
Click to expand...


 When conservatives have nothing, they use the name calling card. Was the issue of Limbaugh's apology too tough to comment on?


----------



## Chris

techieny said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you dickhead. How do you like your condoms. Shaken or stirred?
Click to expand...


Is that all you got?

Limbaugh just got slammed by a law student from Georgetown.

Oh snap!


----------



## madasheck

Pheonixops said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it's all bullshit. I guess those sponsors of his put him in his place. That "absurdity with absurdity" shit is a smoke screen that he uses to try to snake his way out of the fucked up things that he says. FUCK LIMBAUGH and the rest of his crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all those who blindly defend this idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, what's up bro?
Click to expand...


Hey, man. Fancy seeing you here.


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?




And our preeminent "christian" chimes in.


----------



## bodecea

Pheonixops said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have ANY proof of the above statement?
Click to expand...




He wouldn't have a chance in hell.


----------



## Sallow

Frankly I am astonished.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Warrior102 said:


> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?



You really are an asshole.  Actually that's not strong enough, you're a candy ass fucklng coward and a piece of shit as well as a stupid asshole.  

There, that felt good.  I only wish the mods would ban this piece of shit for he offers nothing of value and discredits everyone who posts here.


----------



## madasheck

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our preeminent "christian" chimes in.
Click to expand...


Right. And remember, Republicans never have sex.


----------



## Rozman

I Don't believe it man......

Next you will be telling me the Stimulus was a huge success.
Michelle Obama really is proud of her country.
And the Catholic Church should pay for birth control.

Be careful here people I'm hanging by a thread....

Oh El Rushbo....say it ain't so!


----------



## Rozman

Brother Patrick J Buchanan gets slapped and sent to the corner for a time out.
And now this....


----------



## Mustang

Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.

I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.


----------



## madasheck

Mustang said:


> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.



Well, considering it wasn't much of an apology, it won't count in their eyes.


----------



## Sallow

Mustang said:


> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.



I can't remember one apology from the guy.


----------



## Sunshine

> JULY 6--Rush Limbaugh was traveling with four other men--including the producers of the hit show "24"--when he was detained over a mislabeled bottle of Viagra found in his luggage during a Customs search, records show.
> 
> A Department of Homeland Security passenger manifest shows that Limbaugh and his four buddies flew from the Dominican Republic on a Gulfstream IV jet owned by Premiere Radio Networks, which syndicates his radio program.
> 
> Limbaugh returned to Palm Beach, Florida on June 26 with Joel Surnow, "24"'s co-creator and executive producer and Howard Gordon, another of the Fox hit's executive producers (Hollywood agent Jeffrey Benson was also part of the Limbaugh quintet).
> 
> With all those guys in tow, it is unclear what the radio host needed with the 29 100mg Viagra pills listed on a seized property receipt.




Rush Limbaugh's Dominican Stag Party | The Smoking Gun




> Several countries have become preferred destinations for sex tourists. These include Brazil,[5][6] Costa Rica,[7][8] Cuba,[9][10] the Dominican Republic,[11][12] Kenya,[13] the Netherlands, the Philippines, Colombia, and Thailand.[14]





> ^ "Dominican Republic". The Protection Project. Archived from the original on 2006-12-20. http://www.google.com/u/protectionp...ex+tourism&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=63&ie=UTF-8. Retrieved 2006-12-20. "The Dominican Republic is one of the most popular sex tourism destinations in the world, and it is advertised on the Internet as a "single man's paradise.""



Sex tourism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Republican party REALLY needs to distance itself from Limbaugh.  He is doing them harm.


----------



## Chris

He calls her a slut, and then he says he did not intend it to be a personal attack.

What a fucking asshole this guy is.


----------



## bodecea

Mustang said:


> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.



Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.


----------



## Mustang

Chris said:


> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.



Yup, it was ALL about the money, which is all Rush cares about anyway.  That and his reverential fame.  I bet he's been gettin' an earful from Republican officials behind the scene who told him that Rush was killing their chances this fall.


----------



## Chris

bodecea said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.
Click to expand...


They will, my friend.

They will.


----------



## Peach

Sallow said:


> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.


Yes, I have never read of an apology made by him; weak is better than nothing. I saw him on TV a few times but have read more about him, and heard more of his act, than I've seen.


----------



## Political Junky

These mouth breathing cons think that contraception is all about rubbers.


----------



## bodecea

Mustang said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it was ALL about the money, which is all Rush cares about anyway.  That and his reverential fame.  I bet he's been gettin' an earful from Republican officials behind the scene who told him that Rush was killing their chances this fall.
Click to expand...


Maybe he really meant it when he said in 2008 that he wasn't carrying their water anymore.


----------



## B. Kidd

Wry Catcher said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are an asshole.  Actually that's not strong enough, you're a candy ass fucklng coward and a piece of shit as well as a stupid asshole.
> 
> There, that felt good.  I only wish the mods would ban this piece of shit for he offers nothing of value and discredits everyone who posts here.
Click to expand...



Mods should only ban 'Warrior' IF, and only IF Bill Maher has ever sincerely apologized to tasteless attacks on the right.
Since he never has, nor will ..............................STFU .


----------



## bodecea

B. Kidd said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are an asshole.  Actually that's not strong enough, you're a candy ass fucklng coward and a piece of shit as well as a stupid asshole.
> 
> There, that felt good.  I only wish the mods would ban this piece of shit for he offers nothing of value and discredits everyone who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods should only ban 'Warrior' IF, and only IF Bill Maher has ever sincerely apologized to tasteless attacks on the right.
> Since he never has, nor will ..............................STFU .
Click to expand...


I disagree with Wry Catcher.   WarriorKatzdogz102 should NEVER be banned.   They should be allowed to fly their Hate Flag proudly.   Gives us a real good look at their kind on the Right.


----------



## Mustang

Chris said:


> He calls her a slut, and then he says he did not intend it to be a personal attack.
> 
> What a fucking asshole this guy is.



It was only a question of time before he went too far.  Frankly, I'm surprised that something like this didn't happen sooner.


----------



## Stephanie

waaa, Rush didn't apologize good enough..

remember David Letterman's Non apology to Sarah Palin.

bout the same and they let it go


----------



## Rozman

Political Junky said:


> These mouth breathing cons think that contraception is all about rubbers.



What's a rubber???


----------



## Chris

Rush reminds me of Joseph McCarthy.

"Have you no sense of decency, sir? At long last, have you left no sense of decency?"


----------



## Peach

Chris said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will, my friend.
> 
> They will.
Click to expand...

By the way, "we" women do disagree as men often do. Not a monolith by any means.


----------



## Pheonixops

Political Junky said:


> These mouth breathing cons think that contraception is all about rubbers.



I will say that they "know better", they know it was most likely for a prescription to birth control pills, but they wanted to malign the lady so bad that they DISHONESTLY framed as being "condoms" so they can try to make her look like their version of a "slut". Add that putz Hannity to the frey as well.


----------



## paperview

Sallow said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember one apology from the guy.
Click to expand...

He did apologize to Hillary for calling the 12 year old Chelsea the White House Dog - so that was kind of _stand-up_ of him.

<cough>


----------



## paperview

Pheonixops said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> These mouth breathing cons think that contraception is all about rubbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that they "know better", they know it was most likely for a prescription to birth control pills, but they wanted to malign the lady so bad that they DISHONESTLY framed as being "condoms" so they can try to make her look like their version of a "slut". Add that putz Hannity to the frey as well.
Click to expand...

<off topic>  Hugs to you PheonixOps!  Missed you!


----------



## Sallow

B. Kidd said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are an asshole.  Actually that's not strong enough, you're a candy ass fucklng coward and a piece of shit as well as a stupid asshole.
> 
> There, that felt good.  I only wish the mods would ban this piece of shit for he offers nothing of value and discredits everyone who posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods should only ban 'Warrior' IF, and only IF Bill Maher has ever sincerely apologized to tasteless attacks on the right.
> Since he never has, nor will ..............................STFU .
Click to expand...


Mods shouldn't ban the old Warrior. I've butted heads with the guy many times, and, I think he's alright. He's got a salty way of expressing himself..but..if you look past that you'll find a guy that loves his country and I am pretty sure would help out anyone in trouble.

If he bites..bite back. It's all good.


----------



## Peach

bodecea said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are an asshole.  Actually that's not strong enough, you're a candy ass fucklng coward and a piece of shit as well as a stupid asshole.
> 
> There, that felt good.  I only wish the mods would ban this piece of shit for he offers nothing of value and discredits everyone who posts here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods should only ban 'Warrior' IF, and only IF Bill Maher has ever sincerely apologized to tasteless attacks on the right.
> Since he never has, nor will ..............................STFU .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with Wry Catcher.   WarriorKatzdogz102 should NEVER be banned.   They should be allowed to fly their Hate Flag proudly.   Gives us a real good look at their kind on the Right.
Click to expand...

Bodecea, you can LOOK at the right wingnuts anytime. I do not know the rules about "banning" people but support the Constitution AND all amendments thereto.


----------



## Chris

Peach said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will, my friend.
> 
> They will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, "we" women do disagree as men often do. Not a monolith by any means.
Click to expand...


Yes, there are stupid women who vote Republican.

But in general women are smarter than men.


----------



## Sunshine

Warrior102 said:


> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?



How do you know she is doing that?


----------



## B. Kidd

A one mill donation to Obies' campaign will give you the right to call Palin a ****, without the MSM sayin' a word 'bout it!


----------



## NYcarbineer

*Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*

lololol


----------



## B. Kidd

NYcarbineer said:


> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol




Maher also called Palin a 'dumb twat'. 
Liberals are soooo demeaning to women.......


----------



## theunbubba

Sallow said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's as close as he's come in years.
Click to expand...


Yeah lets hear some kind of apology from Bill Mahr et all. NEVER happens. They just get worse. 
Pantywaist libtards can dish it but can't take it.


----------



## theunbubba

NYcarbineer said:


> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol



His ratings will be going up. There will be new sponsors, you will cry louder. What's new?


----------



## Peach

Chris said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will, my friend.
> 
> They will.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, "we" women do disagree as men often do. Not a monolith by any means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are stupid women who vote Republican.
> 
> But in general women are smarter than men.
Click to expand...

50/50 on both counts.


----------



## OtaniKitano

*"For over 20 years, I have been absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In every instance, I choose the wrong words in my analogy of every situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke, I hate everybody.

"I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress, but given my own sexual inadequacies, I can't help myself. 

I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities, because as you know, I have a nasty little Oxycodone problem and I pay for all of it myself. 

What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If I can get any kind of pharmaceutical substance on the street, why can't these sluts...er, women?

..... I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level, but I've baited this issue and will probably reap millions of dollars from my next book because of suckers like you rightwingers who follow me.

"My choice of words was not the best, but given my limited ability for critical thinking combined with my crass and boorish behavior, what did you expect?  And in the attempt to be humorous, because I do define myself as an entertainer, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices but I'm an asshole and I simply can't control myself, my mouth or my bowels."*


----------



## Peach

B. Kidd said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher also called Palin a 'dumb twat'.
> Liberals are soooo demeaning to women.......
Click to expand...

Maher might have been better sticking to comedy.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

He needed to not apologize as it was just his normal absurd mocking of the left.  Oh well....

Robert


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.



An acknowledgement at least  as correctly noted: these are the sponsors talking. 



> The Republican party REALLY needs to distance itself from Limbaugh. He is doing them harm.



Snag is, for many, he *is* the Republican Party. 



> But in general women are smarter than men.



True.  

But consider there are many young women who never knew what things were like prior to 1960, when women were de facto second-class citizens. Theyre also not aware of the hard-fought recognition of their privacy rights, the recognition many on the right fight to take away today.


----------



## OtaniKitano

theunbubba said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ratings will be going up. There will be new sponsors, you will cry louder. What's new?
Click to expand...


You are probably correct.  Limbaugh will win the battle but Obama will win the war in November.  You can bet the GOP leaders are disgusted with Santorum, Issa and Rush for HANDING this victory to Obama.  Women vote and they will overwhelmingly vote against men who try to shove them back into the 1960's, honey.


----------



## Peach

Robert_Stephens said:


> He needed to not apologize as it was just his normal absurd mocking of the left.  Oh well....
> 
> Robert


At least he admitted what Otan wrote:

I do define myself as an entertainer, I created a national stir. 
*****************************************
 Of course he added in HE created a national stir, as HE did. He took attention from Breitbart, which MAY have been inadvertent.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

True. The reactionaries are fun to observe, however.....

Robert


----------



## bodecea

Rozman said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> These mouth breathing cons think that contraception is all about rubbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a rubber???
Click to expand...


They really come in pairs, you put them over your shoes in rainy weather.


----------



## bodecea

Peach said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will, my friend.
> 
> They will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, "we" women do disagree as men often do. Not a monolith by any means.
Click to expand...


But, except for the self-haters, none of us are too keen on mysogyny, Peach.


----------



## edthecynic

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​


No wonder he claims his talent for lying is on loan from Gawwwd-da, he can even spew his BS in an "apology." Now the pathological liar knows she pays for her health care insurance, not the American taxpayer.


----------



## madasheck

B. Kidd said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher also called Palin a 'dumb twat'.
> Liberals are soooo demeaning to women.......
Click to expand...


Palin is a public figure. Fluke isn't. There's a huge difference, though it might take a few days to explain it to Republicans.


----------



## madasheck

Stephanie said:


> waaa, Rush didn't apologize good enough..
> 
> remember David Letterman's Non apology to Sarah Palin.
> 
> bout the same and they let it go



You realize, of course, that Palin is a public figure. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## Chris

edthecynic said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he claims his talent for lying is on loan from Gawwwd-da, he can even spew his BS in an "apology." Now the pathological liar knows she pays for her health care insurance, not the American taxpayer.
Click to expand...


The American taxpayer is paying trillions for right wing nuts like Limbaugh who helped get George Bush elected.


----------



## GuyPinestra

All this faux outrage from the Left, where the Hell were you when Maher, Letterman & Schultz were spewing their misogynistic bile at conservative women? Oh, that's right, you were cheering and laughing like a pack of rabid hyenas! Y'all are a bunch of hypocritical FAKES, and you've put yourselves on display in all your indignant glory.

Bunch of fucking losers, each and EVERY one of you.


----------



## NYcarbineer

B. Kidd said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher also called Palin a 'dumb twat'.
> Liberals are soooo demeaning to women.......
Click to expand...


Then Limbaugh shouldn't have apologized.  If he wants to be a 'shock jock' he can't be pussying out every time the public raises an eyebrow.

That's not how Howard Stern operates.


----------



## GuyPinestra

madasheck said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> waaa, Rush didn't apologize good enough..
> 
> remember David Letterman's Non apology to Sarah Palin.
> 
> bout the same and they let it go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize, of course, that Palin is a public figure. Then again, maybe not.
Click to expand...


And that excuses your leftard bullshit? You don't think this Fluke woman put herself out in the public? Do you own a brain?


----------



## bodecea

GuyPinestra said:


> All this faux outrage from the Left, where the Hell were you when Maher, Letterman & Schultz were spewing their misogynistic bile at conservative women? Oh, that's right, you were cheering and laughing like a pack of rabid hyenas! Y'all are a bunch of hypocritical FAKES, and you've put yourselves on display in all your indignant glory.
> 
> Bunch of fucking losers, each and EVERY one of you.



We're devastated.


----------



## edthecynic

Pheonixops said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have ANY proof of the above statement?
Click to expand...

His MessiahRushie told him, that's the only "proof" the  needs.


----------



## B. Kidd

madasheck said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher also called Palin a 'dumb twat'.
> Liberals are soooo demeaning to women.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a public figure. Fluke isn't. There's a huge difference, though it might take a few days to explain it to Republicans.
Click to expand...


What?
Fluke's a public figure now, granted, not as big as Palin; especially since Obie called her! The MSM will play this out on into next week, get as much mileage out of this as they can.
All I can say, is a Fluke all ya' got right now? Apparently...........!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Maher also called Palin a 'dumb twat'.
> Liberals are soooo demeaning to women.....


An inane, irrelevant, and pathetic deflection; the topic is Limbaugh's unwarranted attack, not Maher. 



> Palin is a public figure. Fluke isn't. There's a huge difference, though it might take a few days to explain it to Republicans.



True. 

Frankly, I wouldnt bother trying.


----------



## Rozman

With everything going on in the world.
The media has spent 2 weeks on this.
And it all started at the WH when this 
administration tried to get the Catholic church
to pay for birth control...

Like they had no idea the Church would respond as it did....

Paleeeeze... Give me a break.
This was designed by Axelrod and the rest running 
the President's campaign.


----------



## JoeB131

bodecea said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, is Rush going to be on the ballot in November?  

This was an assinine thing to say, but if there's any woman who is going to base her vote on this, then democracy is in serious trouble.  

Of course, given November is going to be a choice between two guys who don't deserve the job, I'm not sure what the criteria should be.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

bodecea said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.
Click to expand...


You bet they will! 

They'll never vote for Rush for President.


----------



## JoeB131

Rozman said:


> With everything going on in the world.
> The media has spent 2 weeks on this.
> And it all started at the WH when this
> administration tried to get the Catholic church
> to pay for birth control...
> 
> Like they had no idea the Church would respond as it did....
> 
> Paleeeeze... Give me a break.
> This was designed by Axelrod and the rest running
> the President's campaign.



and the Republicans walked right into the trap, didn't they?  

And I said it was a trap two weeks ago, and no one on the right listened to me, did you?


----------



## Peach

bodecea said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will, my friend.
> 
> They will.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, "we" women do disagree as men often do. Not a monolith by any means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, except for the self-haters, none of us are too keen on mysogyny, Peach.
Click to expand...

The guy's a COMEDIAN. He admitted it! And a do know one woman who thinks he is the most brilliant person on earth. Mysogyny is part his ACT. I do not like it either, but I did hear "Hillary lost because she is a WOMAN" from one man in 2008. Progress? Just used to it? Hard to tell. I still know women differ as men do, and don't want LABELS. Maybe it is my height impairment. ; )


----------



## Peach

madasheck said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maher also called Palin a 'dumb twat'.
> Liberals are soooo demeaning to women.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin is a public figure. Fluke isn't. There's a huge difference, though it might take a few days to explain it to Republicans.
Click to expand...

Fluke did make a public speech however. None of which excuses the comedian in chief however. 
*******************************************
I TRY to be FAIR, even when it gags me.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I love when the wingnuts spend a week defending some conservative's stupidity and then the guy admits he was wrong, throwing them all under the bus.


----------



## WillowTree

He should have saved his apology.. Liberals don't do apologies.  He should have bought her a big box of rubbers and delivered them to her dorm..


----------



## B. Kidd

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Maher also called Palin a 'dumb twat'.
> Liberals are soooo demeaning to women.....
> 
> 
> 
> An inane, irrelevant, and pathetic deflection; the topic is Limbaugh's unwarranted attack, not Maher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a public figure. Fluke isn't. There's a huge difference, though it might take a few days to explain it to Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Frankly, I wouldnt bother trying.
Click to expand...



And here, folks, you have liberal logic in all its glory.
An accusation of deflection with a SUPER-DEFLECTION! .............


----------



## paperview

NYcarbineer said:


> I love when the wingnuts spend a week defending some conservative's stupidity and then the guy admits he was wrong, throwing them all under the bus.


----------



## JoeB131

OtaniKitano said:


> theunbubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Down goes Limbaugh!!!  DOWWWWWWNNNNNN goes Limbaugh!!!*
> 
> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ratings will be going up. There will be new sponsors, you will cry louder. What's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are probably correct.  Limbaugh will win the battle but Obama will win the war in November.  You can bet the GOP leaders are disgusted with Santorum, Issa and Rush for HANDING this victory to Obama.  Women vote and they will overwhelmingly vote against men who try to shove them back into the 1960's, honey.
Click to expand...


I think you are being hysterical.  

The GOP will lose because Romney and Santorum are awful candidates.  Not because the electorate agrees with Obama on any single issue.  and more than likely, Obama will overplay his hand and get slapped down, just like Bush did.  

I do think this has been an unnecessary distraction, but in two weeks, no one will be talking about it. They'll be talking about $5.00 a gallon gasoline.


----------



## whitehall

The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?


----------



## Sunshine

whitehall said:


> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?



So who should be allowed to testify before Congress. What would NOT be considered a 'civilian?'  

Here is the link.  She wasn't talking about herself:


----------



## edthecynic

Chris said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will, my friend.
> 
> They will.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, "we" women do disagree as men often do. Not a monolith by any means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are stupid women who vote Republican.
> 
> But in general *women are smarter than men*.
Click to expand...

But according to Limpboy only if there is a man around to keep them in line.

July 22, 2008
RUSH: * when men are around, women get smarter and that when men leave, women get stupid*?  I mean, we could look at this data any way you want, folks, is what I'm trying to say here.  *So women who get divorced get dumber 'cause there's no smart guy around to keep 'em in line* politically.  Married women are obviously smarter.  Married women are obviously more conservative.  *Single, divorced, widowed, separated women, no man around, the brain goes south.*


----------



## Scout

Warrior102 said:


> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?



Where did Sandra Fluke claim to be taking birth control or to be sexually active?  I think you should actually read about the topic being discussed before attempting to join in.  DUH.


----------



## Rozman

GuyPinestra said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> waaa, Rush didn't apologize good enough..
> 
> remember David Letterman's Non apology to Sarah Palin.
> 
> bout the same and they let it go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize, of course, that Palin is a public figure. Then again, maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that excuses your leftard bullshit? You don't think this Fluke woman put herself out in the public? Do you own a brain?
Click to expand...


The minute this woman tried to speak before Congress the first time and was denied...
Then the talk shows she went on to talk about that.
Then the appearance before Congress....
Then she went on talk shows to talk about that.
Then Rush talking about her....
Then the talk shows to respond to that...
Then the President calling her....
Then all the shows she went on to talk about that....
Pretty damm sure she appears on the Sunday talk shows tomorrow.

I think this woman put herself out in the public.... hell yeh....
She has been pushing for this confrontation for a while now.
She isn't an innocent bystander in any of this.


----------



## Chris

JoeB131 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> With everything going on in the world.
> The media has spent 2 weeks on this.
> And it all started at the WH when this
> administration tried to get the Catholic church
> to pay for birth control...
> 
> Like they had no idea the Church would respond as it did....
> 
> Paleeeeze... Give me a break.
> This was designed by Axelrod and the rest running
> the President's campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Republicans walked right into the trap, didn't they?
> 
> And I said it was a trap two weeks ago, and no one on the right listened to me, did you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris

Rozman said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize, of course, that Palin is a public figure. Then again, maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that excuses your leftard bullshit? You don't think this Fluke woman put herself out in the public? Do you own a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The minute this woman tried to speak before Congress the first time and was denied...
> Then the talk shows she went on to talk about that.
> Then the appearance before Congress....
> Then she went on talk shows to talk about that.
> Then Rush talking about her....
> Then the talk shows to respond to that...
> Then the President calling her....
> Then all the shows she went on to talk about that....
> Pretty damm sure she appears on the Sunday talk shows tomorrow.
> 
> I think this woman put herself out in the public.... hell yeh....
> She has been pushing for this confrontation for a while now.
> She isn't an innocent bystander in any of this.
Click to expand...


No, she's an American hero.


----------



## Scout

whitehall said:


> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?



I think what is REALLY stupid is a guy who ventures an opinion about a testimony he OBVIOUSLY never saw and a transcript he OBVIOUSLY never read as indicated by your opinion.  DUH.


----------



## B. Kidd

whitehall said:


> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?



I wouldn't call her a 'kept woman', cause she is broke as a joke jonesin' birth control off the public dole.
A 'kept woman' normally has a sugar daddy whose a man of means............errr, can afford to pay for birth control...............


----------



## Chris

I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.

And she's a REPUBLICAN.

These are real life issues that women understand better than men.


----------



## paperview

Scout said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Sandra Fluke claim to be taking birth control or to be sexually active?  I think you should actually read about the topic being discussed before attempting to join in.  DUH.
Click to expand...

She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:

He said she has boyfriends "*Lined Up Around The Block. They Would Have Been In My Day"*

He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*

what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.

*"Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"
* 
After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send  you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest  of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your  contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for  it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online  so we can all watch."*

 To Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?" 

Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."

On Friday, Limbaugh defended his previous comments about Fluke and complained that "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *

Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*


----------



## Sunshine

B. Kidd said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call her a 'kept woman', cause she is broke as a joke jonesin' birth control off the public dole.
> A 'kept woman' normally has a sugar daddy whose a man of means............errr, can afford to pay for birth control...............
Click to expand...



Where in her testimony did she say it was for herself?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4905962-post1.html


----------



## madasheck

GuyPinestra said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> waaa, Rush didn't apologize good enough..
> 
> remember David Letterman's Non apology to Sarah Palin.
> 
> bout the same and they let it go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize, of course, that Palin is a public figure. Then again, maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that excuses your leftard bullshit? You don't think this Fluke woman put herself out in the public? Do you own a brain?
Click to expand...


Ah, rightwingers. Don't discuss. Be sure to name call. 

Look, let my brain put this out for you. Maybe, just maybe, you'll understand, though I doubt it. Fluke is not a politician. She's a law student. A citizen testifying to Congress does not become a public figure unless she's committed a criminal act.  Did that make sense to you?


----------



## madasheck

Rozman said:


> With everything going on in the world.
> The media has spent 2 weeks on this.
> And it all started at the WH when this
> administration tried to get the Catholic church
> to pay for birth control...
> 
> Like they had no idea the Church would respond as it did....
> 
> Paleeeeze... Give me a break.
> This was designed by Axelrod and the rest running
> the President's campaign.



Righties are still talking about Jeremiah Wright. And that's been, what, two years?


----------



## bodecea

Scout said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what is REALLY stupid is a guy who ventures an opinion about a testimony he OBVIOUSLY never saw and a transcript he OBVIOUSLY never read as indicated by your opinion.  DUH.
Click to expand...


Yep...there's a whole bunch of them posting, thinking they are defending Limbaugh and all they are doing is making total fools of themselves.


----------



## whitehall

Sunshine said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who should be allowed to testify before Congress. What would NOT be considered a 'civilian?'
> 
> Here is the link.  She wasn't talking about herself:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwWNh_4QAAk]Sandra Fluke&#39;s Controversial Birth Control Testimony - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Congressional hearings are a bit skewed since the left has been out of the majority but you don't pluck a poor coed "civilian" off the streets to make a fool out of herself unless you are willing to take the heat. Did Ms Fluke represent a coalition of sluts or was her testimony just a "fluke"?


----------



## B. Kidd

Chris said:


> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.




Just because you said this................of course, we all believe it!!!
Truth is, you (what a F'in high roller you are, too!) are just individually too cheap to pay for birth control for the women in your life. 
Gawd, Chris, you are an ENTITLED one................


----------



## JoeB131

Chris said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> With everything going on in the world.
> The media has spent 2 weeks on this.
> And it all started at the WH when this
> administration tried to get the Catholic church
> to pay for birth control...
> 
> Like they had no idea the Church would respond as it did....
> 
> Paleeeeze... Give me a break.
> This was designed by Axelrod and the rest running
> the President's campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Republicans walked right into the trap, didn't they?
> 
> And I said it was a trap two weeks ago, and no one on the right listened to me, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm seriously considering making that my Avi, as it seems to be where the GOP is these days.


----------



## PoliticalChic

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​



Still stronger than the apologies from the dolts who saddled this nation with the pretender in the White House.....


----------



## madasheck

GuyPinestra said:


> All this faux outrage from the Left, where the Hell were you when Maher, Letterman & Schultz were spewing their misogynistic bile at conservative women? Oh, that's right, you were cheering and laughing like a pack of rabid hyenas! Y'all are a bunch of hypocritical FAKES, and you've put yourselves on display in all your indignant glory.
> 
> Bunch of fucking losers, each and EVERY one of you.



And where's your supremely intelligent hero Sarah Palin these days? A REAL leader would be running for president. 

"Where's Sarah?" is the adult equivalent of "Where's Waldo?".


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still stronger than the apologies from the dolts who saddled this nation with *the pretender *in the White House.....
Click to expand...


A Birther.


----------



## bodecea

madasheck said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this faux outrage from the Left, where the Hell were you when Maher, Letterman & Schultz were spewing their misogynistic bile at conservative women? Oh, that's right, you were cheering and laughing like a pack of rabid hyenas! Y'all are a bunch of hypocritical FAKES, and you've put yourselves on display in all your indignant glory.
> 
> Bunch of fucking losers, each and EVERY one of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where's your supremely intelligent hero Sarah Palin these days? A REAL leader would be running for president.
> 
> "Where's Sarah?" is the adult equivalent of "Where's Waldo?".
Click to expand...


She was FOX last nite, just after Larry the Cable Guy was plugging his new movie "Toothfairy II".....I am NOT making that up.


----------



## Rozman

Chris said:


> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.



I can't believe with all the government 
agencies and a Duane Reade on every other corner
that this girl could not find or afford some method 
of BC.... or how bout this... save the $1.50 by not buying
that Starbucks coffee and there you go....

Of course there are other ways to do "the deed" without any chance 
of getting preggers....

I'm sure Princess Nancy has done that a few times..
I've seen her walk a little funny from time to time....


----------



## Sunshine

whitehall said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who should be allowed to testify before Congress. What would NOT be considered a 'civilian?'
> 
> Here is the link.  She wasn't talking about herself:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwWNh_4QAAk]Sandra Fluke's Controversial Birth Control Testimony - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congressional hearings are a bit skewed since the left has been out of the majority but you don't pluck a poor coed "civilian" off the streets to make a fool out of herself unless you are willing to take the heat. Did Ms Fluke represent a coalition of sluts or was her testimony just a "fluke"?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't call her a 'poor civilian coed.'  In order to be in graduate school she has an undergraduate degree.  She is studying the law and has a pretty fair idea of the process.    You obviously have not listened to her testimony.  In no way did she make a fool of yourself.  But people like you, posting without having all the facts, most assuredly have made fools of your own selves.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4905962-post1.html

Just toggle the little arrow~  It's easy.


----------



## JoeB131

whitehall said:


> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?



I think the issue is that she pays 30K for tuition that includes health insurance, and doesn't include this very basic bit of health care relevent to a woman her age.


----------



## Pheonixops

paperview said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> These mouth breathing cons think that contraception is all about rubbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that they "know better", they know it was most likely for a prescription to birth control pills, but they wanted to malign the lady so bad that they DISHONESTLY framed as being "condoms" so they can try to make her look like their version of a "slut". Add that putz Hannity to the frey as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <off topic>  Hugs to you PheonixOps!  Missed you!
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## Rozman

JoeB131 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the issue is that she pays 30K for tuition that includes health insurance, and doesn't include this very basic bit of health care relevent to a woman her age.
Click to expand...


The woman she was referring to if I have the story straight
lost an ovary because she couldn't afford the BC and her insurance didn't cover it.
First she goes to a religious university.
She could have checked this out before hand.
She could not find a way to pay for something
which everyone said she needed....C'mon 
Are people really buying this crap...Birth control is readily available.
She could have gone to a clinic and gotten help there....


----------



## sealybobo

How can you Republicans think you have a chance this November?


----------



## paulitician

Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.


----------



## Sunshine

Rozman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the issue is that she pays 30K for tuition that includes health insurance, and doesn't include this very basic bit of health care relevent to a woman her age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman she was referring to if I have the story straight
> lost an ovary because she couldn't afford the BC and her insurance didn't cover it.
> First she goes to a religious university.
> She could have checked this out before hand.
> She could not find a way to pay for something
> which everyone said she needed....C'mon
> Are people really buying this crap...Birth control is readily available.
> She could have gone to a clinic and gotten help there....
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not.  A public health clinic would likely want her treated by a specialist.  Also, you don't know that she wasn't there on scholarship or whether she did have the option.  Vanderbilt was my only option for graduate school for the MSN.  Not everyone is able to hop, skip, and jump from one state to another to go to school as you seem to think.


----------



## bodecea

Rozman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the issue is that she pays 30K for tuition that includes health insurance, and doesn't include this very basic bit of health care relevent to a woman her age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman she was referring to if I have the story straight
> lost an ovary because she couldn't afford the BC and her insurance didn't cover it.
> First she goes to a religious university.
> She could have checked this out before hand.
> She could not find a way to pay for something
> which everyone said she needed....C'mon
> Are people really buying this crap...Birth control is readily available.
> She could have gone to a clinic and gotten help there....
Click to expand...



I'm sure the woman she was referring to was shopping universities with "now which college do I go to if I should risk losing an ovary?" in mind.


----------



## JoeB131

Rozman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is ludicrous. The DNC should apologize for recruiting a stupid civilian to testify before congress that she didn't have enough money left in her 30,000 tuition fee to finance her escalating birth control issues. Webster defines "slut" as a promiscuous woman. What would you call her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the issue is that she pays 30K for tuition that includes health insurance, and doesn't include this very basic bit of health care relevent to a woman her age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman she was referring to if I have the story straight
> lost an ovary because she couldn't afford the BC and her insurance didn't cover it.
> First she goes to a religious university.
> She could have checked this out before hand.
> She could not find a way to pay for something
> which everyone said she needed....C'mon
> Are people really buying this crap...Birth control is readily available.
> She could have gone to a clinic and gotten help there....
Click to expand...


But that's the problem, isn't it?  

Why is the university or the church or an insurance company or the government involved in this at all?  

The only two people who should be involved in a discussion about a woman's health are 

1) The Woman
2) Her Doctor. 

Nobody else really needs to be kibbitzing here...


----------



## JoeB131

paulitician said:


> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.



I never said Rush should apologize. 

He has a first amendment right to say whatever he wants.  No matter how ugly or assinine. 

My complaint is that the GOP let itself get suckered into this trap.  Which I guess is inevitable when you have a political strategy based on playing on people's religion to get them to vote against their own economic interests, sometimes you have to pretend you care about the silly religious shit.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.



Independents or Undecided Voters need to be reminded that what Rush says is how the right feels.  

You can't take it back, or make us drop it.  During an election year?  What was Rush thinking?  What was Santorum thinking?  What was Romney thinking?  My wife has 2 cadallacs?  Kennedys speech made me want to puke?  Women are whores?  

Don't expect this to go away.


----------



## B. Kidd

sealybobo said:


> How can you Republicans think you have a chance this November?



Because nit-twits like you think the voting public will digest liberal illogic/lies, hook, line, and sinker.
P.S. -Also, get back to us on gas prices come September.


----------



## paperview

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Rush should apologize.
> 
> He has a first amendment right to say whatever he wants.  No matter how ugly or assinine.
> 
> My complaint is that the GOP let itself get suckered into this trap.  Which I guess is inevitable when you have a political strategy based on playing on people's religion to get them to vote against their own economic interests, sometimes you have to pretend you care about the silly religious shit.
Click to expand...

Do you know how much it kills me to have to agree with you?



Well said.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

It was an explanation, not an apology.   


For which i say, good on him.

the idea that the taxpayers should foot the bill for Ms roundheel's contraception is ludicrous.  If she can afford Georgetown she should be hitting the books hard, rather than the mattress.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independents or Undecided Voters need to be reminded that what Rush says is how the right feels.
> 
> You can't take it back, or make us drop it.  During an election year?  What was Rush thinking?  What was Santorum thinking?  What was Romney thinking?  My wife has 2 cadallacs?  Kennedys speech made me want to puke?  Women are whores?
> 
> Don't expect this to go away.
Click to expand...


Uh, you do know Rush Limbaugh is a Radio Host right? He doesn't hold any political office. And he's not running for any either. But nice try at milking this for all it's worth. The man apologized. It's over. Deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independents or Undecided Voters need to be reminded that what Rush says is how the right feels.
> 
> You can't take it back, or make us drop it.  During an election year?  What was Rush thinking?  What was Santorum thinking?  What was Romney thinking?  My wife has 2 cadallacs?  Kennedys speech made me want to puke?  Women are whores?
> 
> Don't expect this to go away.
Click to expand...


Well, anything you can talk about to distract from real issues like $5.00 a gallon gasoline and a unemployment rate that is still North of 8% after three years.


----------



## JoeB131

paperview said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Rush should apologize.
> 
> He has a first amendment right to say whatever he wants.  No matter how ugly or assinine.
> 
> My complaint is that the GOP let itself get suckered into this trap.  Which I guess is inevitable when you have a political strategy based on playing on people's religion to get them to vote against their own economic interests, sometimes you have to pretend you care about the silly religious shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know how much it kills me to have to agree with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Well said.
Click to expand...


Don't worry, I'll say something you'll hate soon enough.


----------



## Rozman

If a Doctor told me I might lose one of my nuts
if I didn't get some testosterone  injections
or something and my insurance didn't cover it....
I'm finding a way to get the treatment/medicine whatever.
She needed medicine, there were ways to get it.


----------



## JoeB131

Rozman said:


> If a Doctor told me I might lose one of my nuts
> if I didn't get some testosterone  injections
> or something and my insurance didn't cover it....
> I'm finding a way to get the treatment/medicine whatever.
> She needed medicine, there were ways to get it.



Psychologically, men think about their testicles more than women think about their ovarries. 

But I go back to my point.  The government, insurance companies, employers, colleges and churches shouldn't be making these decisions.  

These should be between patients and doctors.  Period.


----------



## Sunshine

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Rush should apologize.
> 
> He has a first amendment right to say whatever he wants.  No matter how ugly or assinine.
> 
> My complaint is that the GOP let itself get suckered into this trap.  Which I guess is inevitable when you have a political strategy based on playing on people's religion to get them to vote against their own economic interests, sometimes you have to pretend you care about the silly religious shit.
Click to expand...


He does not have the righ to slander a private citizen.


----------



## Sunshine

Rozman said:


> If a Doctor told me I might lose one of my nuts
> if I didn't get some testosterone  injections
> or something and my insurance didn't cover it....
> I'm finding a way to get the treatment/medicine whatever.
> She needed medicine, there were ways to get it.



You still don't understand the issue here.


----------



## sealybobo

B. Kidd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you Republicans think you have a chance this November?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because nit-twits like you think the voting public will digest liberal illogic/lies, hook, line, and sinker.
> P.S. -Also, get back to us on gas prices come September.
Click to expand...


Look at you righties and your treasonist thoughts.  I know we are in an election year but you treasonist bastards have admitted that your number one priority is to make Obama a one term president, and so it is very obvious to anyone with a brain that the GOP have been sabotaging the recovery.  That is why their approval numbers are at 8% and Obama's approval numbers are growing.  Now you admit the corporations that rule our nation are going to play politics with Iran and Oil Prices?  And we are going to put Romney or Santorum in office because the rich own our government?  Wasn't it Bush that put Alito and Roberts in the Supreme Court?  We can't afford to go any more to the right buddy.  The right have thrown women onto the list of people they have offended?  This is going to be fun.  Gas.  Obama will handle that just like he handles everything else.  With class.  

I am not kidding here you scum.  I think you righties are fucking horrible people.  Hoping gas prices go up?  And then you say corporations aren't corrupt?  LOL.    

If we were in another civil war, I'd have no problem going to war with Americans like you.


----------



## B. Kidd

Rozman said:


> If a Doctor told me I might lose one of my nuts
> if I didn't get some testosterone  injections
> or something and my insurance didn't cover it....
> I'm finding a way to get the treatment/medicine whatever.
> She needed medicine, there were ways to get it.




Yuupp!!!
No mention of men's health when it comes to healthcare entitlements.
Looks like a case of reverse sexism to me!


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you Republicans think you have a chance this November?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because nit-twits like you think the voting public will digest liberal illogic/lies, hook, line, and sinker.
> P.S. -Also, get back to us on gas prices come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you righties and your treasonist thoughts.  I know we are in an election year but you treasonist bastards have admitted that your number one priority is to make Obama a one term president, and so it is very obvious to anyone with a brain that the GOP have been sabotaging the recovery.  That is why their approval numbers are at 8% and Obama's approval numbers are growing.  Now you admit the corporations that rule our nation are going to play politics with Iran and Oil Prices?  And we are going to put Romney or Santorum in office because the rich own our government?  Wasn't it Bush that put Alito and Roberts in the Supreme Court?  We can't afford to go any more to the right buddy.  The right have thrown women onto the list of people they have offended?  This is going to be fun.  Gas.  Obama will handle that just like he handles everything else.  With class.
> 
> I am not kidding here you scum.  I think you righties are fucking horrible people.  Hoping gas prices go up?  And then you say corporations aren't corrupt?  LOL.
> 
> If we were in another civil war, I'd have no problem going to war with Americans like you.
Click to expand...


 Big Obama-Bot crash in progress. I don't even want it to reboot yet. It's just too damn funny.


----------



## Peach

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Rush should apologize.
> 
> He has a first amendment right to say whatever he wants.  No matter how ugly or assinine.
> 
> My complaint is that the GOP let itself get suckered into this trap.  Which I guess is inevitable when you have a political strategy based on playing on people's religion to get them to vote against their own economic interests, sometimes you have to pretend you care about the silly religious shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does not have the righ to slander a private citizen.
Click to expand...

Does Rush do much BUT slander?


----------



## B. Kidd

sealybobo said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you Republicans think you have a chance this November?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because nit-twits like you think the voting public will digest liberal illogic/lies, hook, line, and sinker.
> P.S. -Also, get back to us on gas prices come September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you righties and your treasonist thoughts.  I know we are in an election year but you treasonist bastards have admitted that your number one priority is to make Obama a one term president, and so it is very obvious to anyone with a brain that the GOP have been sabotaging the recovery.  That is why their approval numbers are at 8% and Obama's approval numbers are growing.  Now you admit the corporations that rule our nation are going to play politics with Iran and Oil Prices?  And we are going to put Romney or Santorum in office because the rich own our government?  Wasn't it Bush that put Alito and Roberts in the Supreme Court?  We can't afford to go any more to the right buddy.  The right have thrown women onto the list of people they have offended?  This is going to be fun.  Gas.  Obama will handle that just like he handles everything else.  With class.
> 
> I am not kidding here you scum.  I think you righties are fucking horrible people.  Hoping gas prices go up?  And then you say corporations aren't corrupt?  LOL.
> 
> If we were in another civil war, I'd have no problem going to war with Americans like you.
Click to expand...


With Americans like you, I'd first try to go through our failing political system, before I'd take up arms against you.
But that is because I know first hand that most of us Americans have more in common (freedom, liberty, justice), then less in common; when all is said and done outside of our claustrophobic two-party corporatist plutocracy.
War not good.........................but if it becomes a last resort, well???????????


----------



## Meister

Chris said:


> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.



Seriously, Chris....you have a conversation with republicans about every issue you post on.  Do you realize just how foolish you sound?  I really doubt any republican in their right mind would take you serious enough to carry a conversation with you.


----------



## GuyPinestra

Chris said:


> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.



Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!

This issue is about forcing unwilling people to PAY for it, one fucking way or another!


----------



## sealybobo

GuyPinestra said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!
> 
> This issue is about forcing unwilling people to PAY for it, one fucking way or another!
Click to expand...


Wait a minute.  Clearly by your comment you were in favor of cutting funding to Planned Parenthood, and now you want to use it as a source women can use to get free birth control?

Are you sure Planned Parenthood still exists after all the cuts/changes the GOP made during the Debt Ceiling fiasco?  

Now listen and listen good.  Free market For Profit PRIVATE insurance companies did a cost analysis on birth control and decided it would save them money if they provide contraception as preventative medicine.  Much cheeper than paying for a child birth.  

So you aren't paying for it.  Its saving you money.  Stop paying for contraceptives and watch your healthcare costs rise.  Facts.  So sort of goes against your GOP theory huh?


----------



## JoeB131

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Rush should apologize.
> 
> He has a first amendment right to say whatever he wants.  No matter how ugly or assinine.
> 
> My complaint is that the GOP let itself get suckered into this trap.  Which I guess is inevitable when you have a political strategy based on playing on people's religion to get them to vote against their own economic interests, sometimes you have to pretend you care about the silly religious shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does not have the righ to slander a private citizen.
Click to expand...



Well, actually, he does.  She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.  

Not saying this is "right" or even "good".  In fact, I suspect a lot of people who would make good leaders stray away from politics because of EXACTLY this sort of thing.  

But it's part and parcel of our system.  Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife.  

(Of course, Andrew liked to challenge people to duels.  Maybe we need to bring that back!)


----------



## paulitician

Give the man some credit. He did apologize. I'm sure that was very hard. I mean, how many hateful Left nutters apologize after making their absurd & hurtful comments? They all seem to be very proud of their hateful insults, and definitely don't apologize. So score one for Rush. His apology is a rare thing these days.


----------



## Meister

Chris said:


> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.



What did your republican friends say about the apology when you had a conversation with them?


----------



## paulitician

GuyPinestra said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!
> 
> This issue is about forcing unwilling people to PAY for it, one fucking way or another!
Click to expand...


Yup. Just another Entitlement/Moocher Democrat.


----------



## Peach

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Rush should apologize.
> 
> He has a first amendment right to say whatever he wants.  No matter how ugly or assinine.
> 
> My complaint is that the GOP let itself get suckered into this trap.  Which I guess is inevitable when you have a political strategy based on playing on people's religion to get them to vote against their own economic interests, sometimes you have to pretend you care about the silly religious shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does not have the righ to slander a private citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, he does.  She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.
> 
> Not saying this is "right" or even "good".  In fact, I suspect a lot of people who would make good leaders stray away from politics because of EXACTLY this sort of thing.
> 
> But it's part and parcel of our system.  Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife.
> 
> (Of course, Andrew liked to challenge people to duels.  Maybe we need to bring that back!)
Click to expand...

Well, actually, he does. She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion. 
****************************************************
IFFY. we'll see.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sallow said:


> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.



Amazing how well behaved he is once he starts losing advertisers.


----------



## GuyPinestra

sealybobo said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!
> 
> This issue is about forcing unwilling people to PAY for it, one fucking way or another!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wait a minute.  Clearly by your comment you were in favor of cutting funding to Planned Parenthood, and now you want to use it as a source women can use to get free birth control?
> *
> Are you sure Planned Parenthood still exists after all the cuts/changes the GOP made during the Debt Ceiling fiasco?
> 
> Now listen and listen good.  Free market For Profit PRIVATE insurance companies did a cost analysis on birth control and decided it would save them money if they provide contraception as preventative medicine.  Much cheeper than paying for a child birth.
> 
> So you aren't paying for it.  Its saving you money.  Stop paying for contraceptives and watch your healthcare costs rise.  Facts.  So sort of goes against your GOP theory huh?
Click to expand...

You have an amazing ability to read words that are not written, it seems to be a gift only brain-addled liberals get. Do you trade your common sense for it?

If for profit insurance companies thought it would increase their bottom line they'd ALREADY be providing that benefit FOR FREE. The FACT is that if that benefit is provided, SOMEBODY, namely the policyholder, is going to PAY for it. In the case of religious organizations, that's just not going to work.

You get the fucking insurance companies to stand up and SWEAR that this benefit won't cost policyholders ONE THIN DIME and you might be able to sway the majority opinion. Short of that it's all a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Peach

Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife. 
***************************************
Edith Wilson took a lot of heat also; she accepted it like a woman, and the JOB.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Meister said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Chris....you have a conversation with republicans about every issue you post on.  Do you realize just how foolish you sound?  I really doubt any republican in their right mind would take you serious enough to carry a conversation with you.
Click to expand...


Hey Meister,

Response to dweebs aside, love your avatar of the Rosetta Nebula, ala the Hubble Space Telescope. Looks very cool. Gorgeous view of same in red hue of the H present.

Well chosen.

Robert


----------



## JoeB131

Peach said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does not have the righ to slander a private citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, he does.  She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.
> 
> Not saying this is "right" or even "good".  In fact, I suspect a lot of people who would make good leaders stray away from politics because of EXACTLY this sort of thing.
> 
> But it's part and parcel of our system.  Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife.
> 
> (Of course, Andrew liked to challenge people to duels.  Maybe we need to bring that back!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, actually, he does. She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.
> ****************************************************
> IFFY. we'll see.
Click to expand...


I think not.  There's a long standing position that political speech, no matter how vile, is protected under the first amendment, as it should be.

Otherwise we'd all be in trouble.


----------



## geauxtohell

Mustang said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it was ALL about the money, which is all Rush cares about anyway.  That and his reverential fame.  I bet he's been gettin' an earful from Republican officials behind the scene who told him that Rush was killing their chances this fall.
Click to expand...


He talks a good game, but at the end of the day, he's a bitch with a boss like anyone else.


----------



## Peach

sealybobo said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!
> 
> This issue is about forcing unwilling people to PAY for it, one fucking way or another!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.  Clearly by your comment you were in favor of cutting funding to Planned Parenthood, and now you want to use it as a source women can use to get free birth control?
> 
> Are you sure Planned Parenthood still exists after all the cuts/changes the GOP made during the Debt Ceiling fiasco?
> 
> Now listen and listen good.  Free market For Profit PRIVATE insurance companies did a cost analysis on birth control and decided it would save them money if they provide contraception as preventative medicine.  Much cheeper than paying for a child birth.
> 
> So you aren't paying for it.  Its saving you money.  Stop paying for contraceptives and watch your healthcare costs rise.  Facts.  So sort of goes against your GOP theory huh?
Click to expand...

Georgetown will NOT run a cost analysis I bet.


----------



## JoeB131

Peach said:


> Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife.
> ***************************************
> Edith Wilson took a lot of heat also; she accepted it like a woman, and the JOB.



Edith Wilson kind of had it coming. What she did, essentially, keeping the Vice President and Congress in the dark about Wilson's incapacity, was reprehensible and had terrible consequences for the country.


----------



## Peach

Peach said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!
> 
> This issue is about forcing unwilling people to PAY for it, one fucking way or another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.  Clearly by your comment you were in favor of cutting funding to Planned Parenthood, and now you want to use it as a source women can use to get free birth control?
> 
> Are you sure Planned Parenthood still exists after all the cuts/changes the GOP made during the Debt Ceiling fiasco?
> 
> Now listen and listen good.  Free market For Profit PRIVATE insurance companies did a cost analysis on birth control and decided it would save them money if they provide contraception as preventative medicine.  Much cheeper than paying for a child birth.
> 
> So you aren't paying for it.  Its saving you money.  Stop paying for contraceptives and watch your healthcare costs rise.  Facts.  So sort of goes against your GOP theory huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgetown will NOT run a cost analysis I bet.
Click to expand...

Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!
*******************************************
 What nation do you reside in?


----------



## B. Kidd

GuyPinestra said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to one of my Republican friends today, and she said her 18 year old daughter got pregnant because she didn't have enough money to pay for birth control.
> 
> And she's a REPUBLICAN.
> 
> These are real life issues that women understand better than men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!
> 
> This issue is about forcing unwilling people to PAY for it, one fucking way or another!
Click to expand...


The keyword is 'force'. It is obvious that liberals like S-Bobo are control freaks whom want to impose their beliefs on all others through force, since they worship at the altar of Government.
But isn't this the purest expression of Liberalism?


----------



## paulitician

Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.


----------



## Sunshine

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Rush should apologize.
> 
> He has a first amendment right to say whatever he wants.  No matter how ugly or assinine.
> 
> My complaint is that the GOP let itself get suckered into this trap.  Which I guess is inevitable when you have a political strategy based on playing on people's religion to get them to vote against their own economic interests, sometimes you have to pretend you care about the silly religious shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does not have the righ to slander a private citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, he does.  She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.
> 
> Not saying this is "right" or even "good".  In fact, I suspect a lot of people who would make good leaders stray away from politics because of EXACTLY this sort of thing.
> 
> But it's part and parcel of our system.  Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife.
> 
> (Of course, Andrew liked to challenge people to duels.  Maybe we need to bring that back!)
Click to expand...


Actually, no she didn't.  



> Public figure is a legal term applied in the context of defamation actions (libel and slander) as well as invasion of privacy. A public figure (such as a politician, celebrity, or business leader) cannot base a lawsuit on incorrect harmful statements unless there is proof that the writer or publisher acted with actual malice (knowledge of falsity or reckless disregard for the truth[1] ). The burden of proof in defamation actions is higher in the case of a public figure.
> 
> [edit] U.S. lawThe controlling precedent in the United States was set in 1964 by the United States Supreme Court in New York Times Co. v. Sullivan. It is considered a key decision in supporting the First Amendment and freedom of the press.
> 
> A fairly high threshold of public activity is necessary to elevate people to public figure status. Typically, they must either be:
> 
> a public figure, either a public official or any other person pervasively involved in public affairs, or
> a limited purpose public figure, meaning those who have "thrust themselves to the forefront of particular public controversies in order to influence the resolution of the issues involved." *A "particularized determination" is required to decide whether a person is a limited purpose public figure, which can be variously interpreted.*According to attorney Aaron Larson,[citation needed][2]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_figure

But even if she did become a public figure she did nothing to cast herself into the nomenclature Limbaugh used to lambast her.  He was malicious and his comments harmful.


----------



## sealybobo

GuyPinestra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republican or Democrat, any girl not smart enough to get BC from Planned Parenthood DESERVES the consequences of her STUPIDITY. My God, this issue is NOT about access to birth control, you can get it almost ANYWHERE for FREE!!
> 
> This issue is about forcing unwilling people to PAY for it, one fucking way or another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wait a minute.  Clearly by your comment you were in favor of cutting funding to Planned Parenthood, and now you want to use it as a source women can use to get free birth control?
> *
> Are you sure Planned Parenthood still exists after all the cuts/changes the GOP made during the Debt Ceiling fiasco?
> 
> Now listen and listen good.  Free market For Profit PRIVATE insurance companies did a cost analysis on birth control and decided it would save them money if they provide contraception as preventative medicine.  Much cheeper than paying for a child birth.
> 
> So you aren't paying for it.  Its saving you money.  Stop paying for contraceptives and watch your healthcare costs rise.  Facts.  So sort of goes against your GOP theory huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have an amazing ability to read words that are not written, it seems to be a gift only brain-addled liberals get. Do you trade your common sense for it?
> 
> If for profit insurance companies thought it would increase their bottom line they'd ALREADY be providing that benefit FOR FREE. The FACT is that if that benefit is provided, SOMEBODY, namely the policyholder, is going to PAY for it. In the case of religious organizations, that's just not going to work.
> 
> You get the fucking insurance companies to stand up and SWEAR that this benefit won't cost policyholders ONE THIN DIME and you might be able to sway the majority opinion. Short of that it's all a bunch of bullshit.
Click to expand...


The majority already understands what I am saying.  You think you are a majority when you are actually a fringe thinker?  

Its a fact jack.  If they don't pay for birth control then they'll pay more for pregnancies.  

Or if you want to say we are paying, then if WE don't pay for birth control it is going to raise premiums because of expensive child births.  

Fact.


----------



## paperview

JoeB131 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, he does.  She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.
> 
> Not saying this is "right" or even "good".  In fact, I suspect a lot of people who would make good leaders stray away from politics because of EXACTLY this sort of thing.
> 
> But it's part and parcel of our system.  Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife.
> 
> (Of course, Andrew liked to challenge people to duels.  Maybe we need to bring that back!)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, he does. She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.
> ****************************************************
> IFFY. we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think not.  There's a long standing position that political speech, no matter how vile, is protected under the first amendment, as it should be.
> 
> Otherwise we'd all be in trouble.
Click to expand...

Political speech is.  Slander isn't.


----------



## sealybobo

paulitician said:


> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.



Did you let Monica Lewinsky go?  He's the spokesperson of the GOP.  We are in an election year.  Imagine the thousands of undecided or new voters that Rush has pushed over to our side???


----------



## GuyPinestra

sealybobo said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wait a minute.  Clearly by your comment you were in favor of cutting funding to Planned Parenthood, and now you want to use it as a source women can use to get free birth control?
> *
> Are you sure Planned Parenthood still exists after all the cuts/changes the GOP made during the Debt Ceiling fiasco?
> 
> Now listen and listen good.  Free market For Profit PRIVATE insurance companies did a cost analysis on birth control and decided it would save them money if they provide contraception as preventative medicine.  Much cheeper than paying for a child birth.
> 
> So you aren't paying for it.  Its saving you money.  Stop paying for contraceptives and watch your healthcare costs rise.  Facts.  So sort of goes against your GOP theory huh?
> 
> 
> 
> You have an amazing ability to read words that are not written, it seems to be a gift only brain-addled liberals get. Do you trade your common sense for it?
> 
> If for profit insurance companies thought it would increase their bottom line they'd ALREADY be providing that benefit FOR FREE. The FACT is that if that benefit is provided, SOMEBODY, namely the policyholder, is going to PAY for it. In the case of religious organizations, that's just not going to work.
> 
> You get the fucking insurance companies to stand up and SWEAR that this benefit won't cost policyholders ONE THIN DIME and you might be able to sway the majority opinion. Short of that it's all a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority already understands what I am saying.  You think you are a majority when you are actually a fringe thinker?
> 
> Its a fact jack.  If they don't pay for birth control then they'll pay more for pregnancies.
> 
> Or if you want to say we are paying, then if WE don't pay for birth control it is going to raise premiums because of expensive child births.
> 
> Fact.
Click to expand...


Fringe thinker?? You really are full of yourself, aren't you?

Get the insurance companies to TESTIFY or sit down and SHUT THE FUCK UP!!


----------



## GuyPinestra

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you let Monica Lewinsky go?  He's the spokesperson of the GOP.  We are in an election year.  Imagine the thousands of undecided or new voters that Rush has pushed over to our side???
Click to expand...


WTF?? Rush Limbaugh is the spokesperson of the GOP? You're FUCKING NUTS!! Nobody elected that fat fuck to ANYTHING! You fucking libs just make shit up like children and their imaginary friends!


----------



## B. Kidd

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you let Monica Lewinsky go?  He's the spokesperson of the GOP.  We are in an election year.  Imagine the thousands of undecided or new voters that Rush has pushed over to our side???
Click to expand...


Sure. Thousands of new voters just drooling  to vote for Obie. 
Less then 5 per cent of the electorate will remember this come next November. (And I'm being generous!).
You are a F'ing idiot!!!


----------



## Nosmo King

The tone of Limbaugh's rant, the words he carefully chose are intended to silence women in this argument.  If the first impression is a woman seeking birth control is a slut, a prostitute, any opinion voiced by them is made to sound as if it has the credibility and heart of a prostitute.  The fact that the Republican controlled hearings on this matter featured testimony from men and not women further refines the intended message: sit down and shut up we're in control now.

Limbaugh 'apologized' on a weekend by means of his website.  What will he say Monday afternoon?  I'm sure that's what was behind the means and temper of his statement.  rush is out to make a buck and surely his listenership will get a bump on the first few days of this week.  But his overall ratings are sagging and the pressure advertisers put to bear can make even Jabba the Rush squirm.  

He's a fascinating character, that rush!  He accused President clinton of coarsening the culture with those White House trysts.  I wonder how coarse the culture is after he proclaims women who use birth control are sluts? 

How many more silly fires will the responsible Republicans have to put out before someone muzzles Rush for good?


----------



## paperview

Nosmo King said:


> The tone of Limbaugh's rant, the words he carefully chose are intended to silence women in this argument.  If the first impression is a woman seeking birth control is a slut, a prostitute, any opinion voiced by them is made to sound as if it has the credibility and heart of a prostitute.  The fact that the Republican controlled hearings on this matter featured testimony from men and not women further refines the intended message: sit down and shut up we're in control now.
> 
> Limbaugh 'apologized' on a weekend by means of his website.  What will he say Monday afternoon?  I'm sure that's what was behind the means and temper of his statement.  rush is out to make a buck and surely his listenership will get a bump on the first few days of this week.  But his overall ratings are sagging and the pressure advertisers put to bear can make even Jabba the Rush squirm.
> 
> He's a fascinating character, that rush!  He accused President clinton of coarsening the culture with those White House trysts.  I wonder how coarse the culture is after he proclaims women who use birth control are sluts?
> 
> How many more silly fires will the responsible Republicans have to put out before someone muzzles Rush for good?


----------



## paperview

B. Kidd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you let Monica Lewinsky go?  He's the spokesperson of the GOP.  We are in an election year.  Imagine the thousands of undecided or new voters that Rush has pushed over to our side???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. Thousands of new voters just drooling  to vote for Obie.
> Less then 5 per cent of the electorate will remember this come next November. (And I'm being generous!).
> You are a F'ing idiot!!!
Click to expand...

Wanna make a bet?

Women WILL NOT forget this, nor will the dems not capitalize on this fully and remind them in ad after ad - and I don't blame them.


----------



## Sunshine

GuyPinestra said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you let Monica Lewinsky go?  He's the spokesperson of the GOP.  We are in an election year.  Imagine the thousands of undecided or new voters that Rush has pushed over to our side???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?? Rush Limbaugh is the spokesperson of the GOP? You're FUCKING NUTS!! Nobody elected that fat fuck to ANYTHING! You fucking libs just make shit up like children and their imaginary friends!
Click to expand...


Many people THINK Limbaugh IS the Republican party.  The Republicans REALLY need to distance themselves from him.  He is doing it irreparable harm.


----------



## paulitician

sealybobo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you let Monica Lewinsky go?  He's the spokesperson of the GOP.  We are in an election year.  Imagine the thousands of undecided or new voters that Rush has pushed over to our side???
Click to expand...


Radio Talk Show Host/President of the United States. Yeah, not the same thing huh? No offense, but you're not too bright.


----------



## NYcarbineer

geauxtohell said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it was ALL about the money, which is all Rush cares about anyway.  That and his reverential fame.  I bet he's been gettin' an earful from Republican officials behind the scene who told him that Rush was killing their chances this fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He talks a good game, but at the end of the day, he's a bitch with a boss like anyone else.
Click to expand...


The Mattress Mafia must have put the arm on him.


----------



## Lakhota

Limbaugh Advertiser: We Still Won't Sponsor Rush Anymore


----------



## NYcarbineer

paulitician said:


> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.



Almost time for you four year locust Paulbots to move back into your burrows, isn't it?


----------



## JoeB131

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does not have the righ to slander a private citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, he does.  She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.
> 
> Not saying this is "right" or even "good".  In fact, I suspect a lot of people who would make good leaders stray away from politics because of EXACTLY this sort of thing.
> 
> But it's part and parcel of our system.  Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife.
> 
> (Of course, Andrew liked to challenge people to duels.  Maybe we need to bring that back!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no she didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public figure is a legal term applied in the context of defamation actions (libel and slander) as well as invasion of privacy. A public figure (such as a politician, celebrity, or business leader) cannot base a lawsuit on incorrect harmful statements unless there is proof that the writer or publisher acted with actual malice (knowledge of falsity or reckless disregard for the truth[1] ). The burden of proof in defamation actions is higher in the case of a public figure.
> 
> [edit] U.S. lawThe controlling precedent in the United States was set in 1964 by the United States Supreme Court in New York Times Co. v. Sullivan. It is considered a key decision in supporting the First Amendment and freedom of the press.
> 
> A fairly high threshold of public activity is necessary to elevate people to public figure status. Typically, they must either be:
> 
> a public figure, either a public official or any other person pervasively involved in public affairs, or
> a limited purpose public figure, meaning those who have "thrust themselves to the forefront of particular public controversies in order to influence the resolution of the issues involved." *A "particularized determination" is required to decide whether a person is a limited purpose public figure, which can be variously interpreted.*According to attorney Aaron Larson,[citation needed][2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public figure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> But even if she did become a public figure she did nothing to cast herself into the nomenclature Limbaugh used to lambast her.  He was malicious and his comments harmful.
Click to expand...


Well, it's a fine line.  But here's the reality.  

She's a college student who apparently struggles to pay tuition and birth control. 

Rush makes 50 million a year on the radio, and was able to hire lawyers who beat a drug beef where they caught him pretty much red-handed.   

Legal Firepower is what wins court cases...


----------



## paulitician

NYcarbineer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time for you four year locust Paulbots to move back into your burrows, isn't it?
Click to expand...


Whatever Obama-Bot. Hateful Left nutters like you never apologize for their absurd & hurtful comments. You Douchers even went after Palin's children for God's sake. Limbaugh apologized. It's over. I know it upsets you that you can't milk it anymore, but it is over. So time for a reboot there Obama-Bot.


----------



## B. Kidd

paperview said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you let Monica Lewinsky go?  He's the spokesperson of the GOP.  We are in an election year.  Imagine the thousands of undecided or new voters that Rush has pushed over to our side???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Thousands of new voters just drooling  to vote for Obie.
> Less then 5 per cent of the electorate will remember this come next November. (And I'm being generous!).
> You are a F'ing idiot!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna make a bet?
> 
> Women WILL NOT forget this, nor will the dems not capitalize on this fully and remind them in ad after ad - and I don't blame them.
Click to expand...


Fortunately, you do not speak for most women.
Between now and next Nov., most women (not you, tho'), will have been filling up their SUV's at the pump to drop off their kids for school, continue to pay for increased food prices, and some aware ones may be even aware of continued runaway debt (hell, some may realize that Greece has begun to get their fiscal house in order, even before us!).
I welcome the Dems in an attempt to capitalize on this and hope they will spend alot of money on ad after ad..............


----------



## paperview

B. Kidd said:


> Fortunately, you do not speak for most women.
> ...


What, and you do?  lol.


----------



## beagle9

bodecea said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.
Click to expand...

He isn't running for President, so what's your point?


----------



## Pheonixops

edthecynic said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have ANY proof of the above statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His MessiahRushie told him, that's the only "proof" the  needs.
Click to expand...


LOL, no doubt!


----------



## B. Kidd

paperview said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, you do not speak for most women.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> What, and you do?  lol.
Click to expand...


Re-read my post, project ahead, and welcome to the real world, if you can.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​



I wonder if Limbaugh's apology will cause rioting and U.S. soldiers to be murdered. 

What really pisses me off is that the leftist SCUM in this country say ABOMINABLE things about non-leftist people, every minute of every day, and NOBODY is asking any of the leftists to APOLOGIZE.............unless of course you are a leftist who is apologizing to terrorists for the behavior of "disrespectful" Americans.

The leftists and the haters and the bedwetting progressives in this country can PACK SAND.  How about you FREAKS apologize for the horrible things you have said about people like Sarah Palin, Michelle Bachman, Michelle Malkin, and other conservative females?  Until that time, or when hell freezes over, whichever comes first, STFU!


----------



## Sunshine

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually, he does.  She stopped being a "private citizen" the minute she got up in front of Congress and testified and took a political stand. Then she became a "political activist", which is pretty much stepping up into the dunk-tank of public opinion.
> 
> Not saying this is "right" or even "good".  In fact, I suspect a lot of people who would make good leaders stray away from politics because of EXACTLY this sort of thing.
> 
> But it's part and parcel of our system.  Even back to the oldie days when they talked about Thomas Jefferson's mistress or slandered Andrew Jackson's wife.
> 
> (Of course, Andrew liked to challenge people to duels.  Maybe we need to bring that back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no she didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public figure is a legal term applied in the context of defamation actions (libel and slander) as well as invasion of privacy. A public figure (such as a politician, celebrity, or business leader) cannot base a lawsuit on incorrect harmful statements unless there is proof that the writer or publisher acted with actual malice (knowledge of falsity or reckless disregard for the truth[1] ). The burden of proof in defamation actions is higher in the case of a public figure.
> 
> [edit] U.S. lawThe controlling precedent in the United States was set in 1964 by the United States Supreme Court in New York Times Co. v. Sullivan. It is considered a key decision in supporting the First Amendment and freedom of the press.
> 
> A fairly high threshold of public activity is necessary to elevate people to public figure status. Typically, they must either be:
> 
> a public figure, either a public official or any other person pervasively involved in public affairs, or
> a limited purpose public figure, meaning those who have "thrust themselves to the forefront of particular public controversies in order to influence the resolution of the issues involved." *A "particularized determination" is required to decide whether a person is a limited purpose public figure, which can be variously interpreted.*According to attorney Aaron Larson,[citation needed][2]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Public figure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> But even if she did become a public figure she did nothing to cast herself into the nomenclature Limbaugh used to lambast her.  He was malicious and his comments harmful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's a fine line.  But here's the reality.
> 
> She's a college student who apparently struggles to pay tuition and birth control.
> 
> Rush makes 50 million a year on the radio, and was able to hire lawyers who beat a drug beef where they caught him pretty much red-handed.
> 
> Legal Firepower is what wins court cases...
Click to expand...


The judgment wouldn't be large in a case like this, but I don't know a single lawyer who wouldn't take the case for the notariety!~  It would be the best free advertising she could ever get!


----------



## geauxtohell

NYcarbineer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Left is just pissy because they can't beat this dead horse anymore. The man apologized. And that's more than hateful Left nutters ever do. It's over. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time for you four year locust Paulbots to move back into your burrows, isn't it?
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​



Does Rush realize that millions of married couples use birth control?  It's about responsible parenthood not wanton sex


----------



## Liability

President Obama later apologized for the Limbaugh apology.

The White House promptly issued a clarification of (coupled with another apology for) the President's apology.


----------



## Salt Jones

TruthSeeker56 said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Limbaugh's apology will cause rioting and U.S. soldiers to be murdered.
> 
> What really pisses me off is that the leftist SCUM in this country say ABOMINABLE things about non-leftist people, every minute of every day, and NOBODY is asking any of the leftists to APOLOGIZE.............unless of course you are a leftist who is apologizing to terrorists for the behavior of "disrespectful" Americans.
> 
> The leftists and the haters and the bedwetting progressives in this country can PACK SAND.  How about you FREAKS apologize for the horrible things you have said about people like Sarah Palin, Michelle Bachman, Michelle Malkin, and other conservative females?  Until that time, or when hell freezes over, whichever comes first, STFU!
Click to expand...


Hahaha. Get a brown paper bag and take a couple of deep breaths.


----------



## Amelia

Lakhota said:


> Limbaugh Advertiser: We Still Won't Sponsor Rush Anymore




Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:



> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.


----------



## Liability

> "I'm going broke having sex! I need... I need the government to provide me condoms and contraception. It's not fair." Okay, so this is a law student at a congressional committee asking for us ... to ... pay ... for ... the ... things ... that ... make ... it ... possible ... for ... her ... to ... have ... sex.
> 
> Therefore we are paying her to have sex.
> 
> Therefore we are paying her for having sex.
> 
> We are getting screwed even though we don't meet her personally!
> 
> What would you call this? * * * *



THAT is what Rush said.  Well, he said more, too, of course.  But that (in his won words) is what he was saying.  Left Freaks Out Over My Fluke Remarks - The Rush Limbaugh Show

It continues with another reference to what he had said that led to the uproar,



> "'What does it say about the college co-ed [Sandra] Fluke, who goes before a congressional committee and essentially says that she must be paid to have sex -- what does that make her? It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute.'


  -- id.

As he noted, he used absurdity to expose absurdity.  And now he has apologized for going about it in the wrong way.

Naturally, the left (having an agenda to deal with) cannot possibly credit him for acknowledging that maybe he did go about it in the wrong way.


----------



## Liability

Amelia said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh Advertiser: We Still Won't Sponsor Rush Anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)

Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.

Fair is fair.

I'll go with one of the competitors.


----------



## Jroc

The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"


----------



## GuyPinestra

Liability said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh Advertiser: We Still Won't Sponsor Rush Anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)
> 
> Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> I'll go with one of the competitors.
Click to expand...


Please feel free to let them know how you feel, I just did.

Carbonite Customer Support | Carbonite


----------



## Zoom

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​



Like I said, he will never apologize.  This proves my point.


----------



## Liability

Zoom said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, he will never apologize.  This proves my point.
Click to expand...


No.  It proves you were wrong.

Your post proves you lack honesty.


----------



## Zoom

Liability said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh Advertiser: We Still Won't Sponsor Rush Anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)
> 
> Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> I'll go with one of the competitors.
Click to expand...


Thanks for pointing this out.  NOw I will go and sign up for carbonite. 

This way you are irrelevant.  See how this works.


----------



## Liability

Zoom said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)
> 
> Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> I'll go with one of the competitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.  NOw I will go and sign up for carbonite.
> 
> This way you are irrelevant.  See how this works.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  You are an inveterate liar.

I was in the market.  I doubt you are.

That's the difference.

In any event, even if you had told the truth (doubtful) and even if you were in the market, they still lose one customer to a competitor.

Fuck them.


----------



## kidrocks

Yeee Ha!


That fat piece of shit Rush Limbaugh was driven to his knees to apologize to little ole Sandra Fluke.   She brought him down! 

YES!


----------



## Pheonixops

GuyPinestra said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)
> 
> Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> I'll go with one of the competitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please feel free to let them know how you feel, I just did.
> 
> Carbonite Customer Support | Carbonite
Click to expand...


Here's my message to Carbonite: Thank you very much for dropping that JERK limbaugh, you will now have my business. That was an excellent decision by your organization.


----------



## Liability

kidrocks said:


> Yeee Ha!
> 
> 
> That fat piece of shit Rush Limbaugh was driven to his knees to apologize to little ole Sandra Fluke.   She brought him down!
> 
> YES!



*Leave it to a brain-dead pussy lib to equate an apology with weakness*

except of course when the dopey-assed President is the one who is constantly engaged in such behavior.


----------



## Liability

Pheonixops said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)
> 
> Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> I'll go with one of the competitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to let them know how you feel, I just did.
> 
> Carbonite Customer Support | Carbonite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's my message to Carbonite: Thank you very much for dropping that JERK limbaugh, you will now have my business. That was an excellent decision by your organization.
Click to expand...


And to think: they'll never know for sure that you are merely a lying piece of shit.


----------



## kidrocks

Jroc said:


> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"




Sandra Fluke is not the first women to kick the shit out of Rush, Hillary did it first.


----------



## Liability

kidrocks said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Fluke is not the first women to kick the shit out of Rush, Hillary did it first.
Click to expand...


Neither did.


----------



## Pheonixops

Amelia said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh Advertiser: We Still Won't Sponsor Rush Anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Nice statement by Carbonite.


----------



## kidrocks

Liability said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeee Ha!
> 
> 
> That fat piece of shit Rush Limbaugh was driven to his knees to apologize to little ole Sandra Fluke.   She brought him down!
> 
> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leave it to a brain-dead pussy lib to equate an apology with weakness*
> 
> except of course when the dopey-assed President is the one who is constantly engaged in such behavior.
Click to expand...




Except of course when a big fat idiot Limbaugh engages in such behavior eh dipshit? Al Franken is right!


----------



## Liability

kidrocks said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeee Ha!
> 
> 
> That fat piece of shit Rush Limbaugh was driven to his knees to apologize to little ole Sandra Fluke.   She brought him down!
> 
> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leave it to a brain-dead pussy lib to equate an apology with weakness*
> 
> except of course when the dopey-assed President is the one who is constantly engaged in such behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except of course when a big fat idiot Limbaugh engages in such behavior eh dipshit? Al Franken is right!
Click to expand...


Wrong, assbreath.

An apology can occasionally be a good thing.  To the extent that Rush was a bit over the line in his attempt to use absurdity to expose absurdity, he is perfectly free to admit his own error of judgement and to apologize to the woman for his intemperate remarks.  

But for the current infestation in the Oval Orifice to apologize so often and so ridiculously is another matter entirely.  That dope doesn't apologize for his own flawed actions and decisions.  No.  He apologizes for things on behalf of all of us that do no t even warrant an apology.  

Al Franken was not right.  He was just a pontificating gasbag liberal whore.  Still is.


----------



## Pheonixops

Liability said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to let them know how you feel, I just did.
> 
> Carbonite Customer Support | Carbonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my message to Carbonite: Thank you very much for dropping that JERK limbaugh, you will now have my business. That was an excellent decision by your organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And to think: they'll never know for sure that you are merely a lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...


LOL, but people will know for sure that you are a lying DICKHEAD! Kudos for Carbonite!!!!


----------



## Listening

Liability said:


> Al Franken was not right.  He was just a pontificating gasbag liberal whore.  Still is.


----------



## Liability

Pheonixops said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my message to Carbonite: Thank you very much for dropping that JERK limbaugh, you will now have my business. That was an excellent decision by your organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think: they'll never know for sure that you are merely a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, but people will know for sure that you are a lying DICKHEAD! Kudos for Carbonite!!!!
Click to expand...


No.  I really am not going to buy Craponite, now.

The dickhead would be you, if you had a dick.  But a rancid pussy like you is more of a twat head.


----------



## tinydancer

kidrocks said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Fluke is not the first women to kick the shit out of Rush, Hillary did it first.
Click to expand...


While her husband was getting a blow job in the Oval Office. And she and her daughter  were upstairs.

An intern was on her knees sucking him off. 

Lets talk truth.


----------



## kidrocks

Liability said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leave it to a brain-dead pussy lib to equate an apology with weakness*
> 
> except of course when the dopey-assed President is the one who is constantly engaged in such behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except of course when a big fat idiot Limbaugh engages in such behavior eh dipshit? Al Franken is right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, assbreath.
> 
> An apology can occasionally be a good thing.  To the extent that Rush was a bit over the line in his attempt to use absurdity to expose absurdity, he is perfectly free to admit his own error of judgement and to apologize to the woman for his intemperate remarks.
> 
> But for the current infestation in the Oval Orifice to apologize so often and so ridiculously is another matter entirely.  That dope doesn't apologize for his own flawed actions and decisions.  No.  He apologizes for things on behalf of all of us that do no t even warrant an apology.
> 
> Al Franken was not right.  He was just a pontificating gasbag liberal whore.  Still is.
Click to expand...


That's SENATOR Al Franken to you pal. 

Can you say... SENATOR Al Franken? I thought as much!


----------



## rdking647

Liability said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Leave it to a brain-dead pussy lib to equate an apology with weakness*
> 
> except of course when the dopey-assed President is the one who is constantly engaged in such behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except of course when a big fat idiot Limbaugh engages in such behavior eh dipshit? Al Franken is right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, assbreath.
> 
> An apology can occasionally be a good thing.  To the extent that Rush was a bit over the line in his attempt to use absurdity to expose absurdity, he is perfectly free to admit his own error of judgement and to apologize to the woman for his intemperate remarks.
> 
> But for the current infestation in the Oval Orifice to apologize so often and so ridiculously is another matter entirely.  That dope doesn't apologize for his own flawed actions and decisions.  No.  He apologizes for things on behalf of all of us that do no t even warrant an apology.
> 
> Al Franken was not right.  He was just a pontificating gasbag liberal whore.  Still is.
Click to expand...


limbaugh is a pontificatin,drug abusing,dominican hooker fuckign fat piece of shit. EIB actually stands for the excrement broadcastting network.

Franken on the other hand is a well educated united states senator.


----------



## bodecea

Zoom said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)
> 
> Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> I'll go with one of the competitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.  NOw I will go and sign up for carbonite.
> 
> This way you are irrelevant.  See how this works.
Click to expand...


I will definitely check them out...never heard of them before....but their integrity impresses me.


----------



## kidrocks

tinydancer said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Fluke is not the first women to kick the shit out of Rush, Hillary did it first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While her husband was getting a blow job in the Oval Office. And she and her daughter  were upstairs.
> 
> An intern was on her knees sucking him off.
> 
> Lets talk truth.
Click to expand...



Damn Bubba! You go man!


----------



## tinydancer

Rush was on the fly and dang he did put his foot in his mouth where the brain and the mouth didn't connect at that moment and whoa geeze look what happened.

But when I am starting to see that liberal bitches from hell aka "you bring Palin to my neighborhood and all my big black friends are going to rape her" are going to try to start this issue as hate speech, I just hope every rapper has a lawyer ready.

I remember the days when a hoe was a garden instrument. If they want to start hate speech shit over this, well I also remember when you could get a cracker salted or unsalted.


----------



## Listening

kidrocks said:


> Can you say... SENATOR Al Franken? I thought as much!



Sure...

Senator Al Franken is the biggest asshole in the senate.

Senator Al Franken is a loser who is about to see his majority go away.

Happy ?


----------



## tinydancer

I don't like this. I don't like what Rush did. I am not excusing him.

Frankly I'm pissed royally off. It was teen time. It was stupid.

I understand though at what he was getting at, but he should really truly not attacked the young woman in that way.

It was wrong.


----------



## Pheonixops

Liability said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to think: they'll never know for sure that you are merely a lying piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, but people will know for sure that you are a lying DICKHEAD! Kudos for Carbonite!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I really am not going to buy Craponite, now.
> 
> The dickhead would be you, if you had a dick.  But a rancid pussy like you is more of a twat head.
Click to expand...


LOL, get that dick out of your mouth man!


----------



## Jroc

Liability said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)
> 
> Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> I'll go with one of the competitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.  NOw I will go and sign up for carbonite.
> 
> This way you are irrelevant.  See how this works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You are an inveterate liar.
> 
> I was in the market.  I doubt you are.
> 
> That's the difference.
> 
> In any event, even if you had told the truth (doubtful) and even if you were in the market, they still lose one customer to a competitor.
> 
> Fuck them.
Click to expand...


Here you go...

Online Backup, Data Backup & Remote Backup Solutions | Mozy


----------



## tinydancer

bodecea said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy Carbonite.  (A computer crash not too long ago showed me that my present back up system sucks so badly that I lost my entire hard drive, data and I had no way to restore it all.)
> 
> Now I refuse to use that corporation's product.  Carbonite is now off my list.  Fuck them.
> 
> Fair is fair.
> 
> I'll go with one of the competitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.  NOw I will go and sign up for carbonite.
> 
> This way you are irrelevant.  See how this works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will definitely check them out...never heard of them before....but their integrity impresses me.
Click to expand...


I've seen that over Ed "the big red Ed". I listen to him daily because I really do believe in listening to your enemies. C'est moi. The FLAG line up is really good.

I don't boycott him just because he is so radically different than my politics. I won't boycott any of the people who advertise in his time slot either. Every day though there is at least one caller that makes my hair stand on end higher than the dude in Flock of Seagulls.

Aye carumba. He needs a Snerdly.

I really am worried about polarization on a national level though. This is becoming more than just a testy situation.


----------



## Listening

If RL apologized...it was in his own self interest.

Do you really think he is sorry ?

Get a grip.


----------



## Jroc

Pheonixops said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh Advertiser: We Still Won't Sponsor Rush Anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one with daughters the age of Sandra Fluke, and I have two, could possibly abide the insult and abuse heaped upon this courageous and well-intentioned young lady. Mr. Limbaugh, with his highly personal attacks on Miss Fluke, overstepped any reasonable bounds of decency. Even though Mr. Limbaugh has now issued an apology, we have nonetheless decided to withdraw our advertising from his show. We hope that our action, along with the other advertisers who have already withdrawn their ads, will ultimately contribute to a more civilized public discourse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice statement by Carbonite.
Click to expand...


My subscrption expires in June I'll be switching


----------



## Pheonixops

Jroc said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth highlighting what the Carbonite CEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice statement by Carbonite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My subscrption expires in June I'll be switching
Click to expand...


That's cool, that's what is great about the free market. I'm going to sign up with them because they stood by their principles and spoke out against one of their best advertising venues.


----------



## tinydancer

Listening said:


> If RL apologized...it was in his own self interest.
> 
> Do you really think he is sorry ?
> 
> Get a grip.



When you come from the Don Rickels days and Archie Bunker days most times you don't even think what comes out of your mouth. And one of my most  favorite irreverant souls was Richard Pryor. Red Foxx would never get a gig.

Crap the way the word police work these days they'd have George Carlin in jail for life.

ECW of verbiage. We never thought of PC. And you know what? We were a whole lot happier.


----------



## tinydancer

Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?

Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?

Trig rings a bell.


----------



## tinydancer

Wasn't her name Sarah Bernhart sp? wishing that all her big black brothers in Harlem would come out and gang rape Sarah?


----------



## madasheck

paulitician said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialist/Progressive wankers moving the goal posts i see? The man apologized. Case closed. Move on weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independents or Undecided Voters need to be reminded that what Rush says is how the right feels.
> 
> You can't take it back, or make us drop it.  During an election year?  What was Rush thinking?  What was Santorum thinking?  What was Romney thinking?  My wife has 2 cadallacs?  Kennedys speech made me want to puke?  Women are whores?
> 
> Don't expect this to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, you do know Rush Limbaugh is a Radio Host right? He doesn't hold any political office. And he's not running for any either. But nice try at milking this for all it's worth. The man apologized. It's over. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


So now you're saying Limbaugh means nothing to the millions (and millions) of his radio listeners? 

Can you smell what the Rush is cooking?


----------



## Listening

tinydancer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.  NOw I will go and sign up for carbonite.
> 
> This way you are irrelevant.  See how this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely check them out...never heard of them before....but their integrity impresses me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen that over Ed "the big red Ed". I listen to him daily because I really do believe in listening to your enemies. C'est moi. The FLAG line up is really good.
> 
> I don't boycott him just because he is so radically different than my politics. I won't boycott any of the people who advertise in his time slot either. Every day though there is at least one caller that makes my hair stand on end higher than the dude in Flock of Seagulls.
> 
> Aye carumba. He needs a Snerdly.
> 
> I really am worried about polarization on a national level though. This is becoming more than just a testy situation.
Click to expand...


Are you talking Ed Shultz ?

I watch him hoping he has a stroke on the set.

He will sound a lot smarter afterwards too.


----------



## Pheonixops

LOL, where in the hell did you come up with that one Tiny?


----------



## The Infidel

tinydancer said:


> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.





I say let the self righteous turds have their fun.








Im still waiting for that *pussy* Obama to call out Maxine Waters for calling several republicans 'demons'.


----------



## madasheck

tinydancer said:


> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.



It was Sarah Palin who called Trig retarded, according to Levi Johnston. Maybe you should talk to Palin. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbgODg-2JQ]Is Levi Johnston Smearing The Palin Family? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

Listening said:


> Are you talking Ed Shultz ?
> 
> *I watch him hoping he has a stroke on the set.*
> 
> He will sound a lot smarter afterwards too.





Bad form... we are'nt like them.



I dont wish death on any liberals.... just sayin Brah


----------



## MarcATL

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​


Apology...what apology?


----------



## tinydancer

Pheonixops said:


> LOL, where in the hell did you come up with that one Tiny?



Hey nice to see you? When did you join?

Hell's bells its a sad day when I have to explain to young ones on the internet that a hoe was originally a garden tool....


----------



## The Infidel

tinydancer said:


> Hell's bells its a sad day when I have to explain to young ones on the internet that a hoe was originally a garden tool....


----------



## Listening

The Infidel said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking Ed Shultz ?
> 
> *I watch him hoping he has a stroke on the set.*
> 
> He will sound a lot smarter afterwards too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad form... we are'nt like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont wish death on any liberals.... just sayin Brah
Click to expand...


I don't wish death on him...just a massive stroke.

I hope he lives a long time as a veggie before they pull the plug.


----------



## madasheck

Liability said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, he will never apologize.  This proves my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It proves you were wrong.
> 
> Your post proves you lack honesty.
Click to expand...


Did you actually read the "apology" or did you just spew that robotically?


----------



## tinydancer

madasheck said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sarah Palin who called Trig retarded, according to Levi Johnston. Maybe you should talk to Palin.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbgODg-2JQ]Is Levi Johnston Smearing The Palin Family? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Wonkettes and Andrew Sullivan pushed it to the max. Levi well, what can I say?

I know the drill. I know what they did. Nothing short of evil that anyone could be proud of.
Cruel and mean. And not necessary at all. 

Poor baby wasn't running for public office.


----------



## Salt Jones

tinydancer said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Fluke is not the first women to kick the shit out of Rush, Hillary did it first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While her husband was getting a blow job in the Oval Office. And she and her daughter  were upstairs.
> 
> An intern was on her knees sucking him off.
> 
> Lets talk truth.
Click to expand...


Who the fuck caress?

Lets talk truth.


----------



## Salt Jones

tinydancer said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sarah Palin who called Trig retarded, according to Levi Johnston. Maybe you should talk to Palin.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbgODg-2JQ]Is Levi Johnston Smearing The Palin Family? - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonkettes and Andrew Sullivan pushed it to the max. Levi well, what can I say?
> 
> I know the drill. I know what they did. Nothing short of evil that anyone could be proud of.
> Cruel and mean. And not necessary at all.
> 
> Poor baby wasn't running for public office.
Click to expand...


What did Sullivan do?


----------



## Salt Jones

Listening said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking Ed Shultz ?
> 
> *I watch him hoping he has a stroke on the set.*
> 
> He will sound a lot smarter afterwards too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad form... we are'nt like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont wish death on any liberals.... just sayin Brah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't wish death on him...just a massive stroke.
> 
> I hope he lives a long time as a veggie before they pull the plug.
Click to expand...


Ah. You want him to share your fate.


----------



## The Infidel

Salt Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Fluke is not the first women to kick the shit out of Rush, Hillary did it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While her husband was getting a blow job in the Oval Office. And she and her daughter  were upstairs.
> 
> An intern was on her knees sucking him off.
> 
> Lets talk truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck caress?
> 
> Lets talk truth.
Click to expand...



Truth???

OK.... Sandra Fluke needs to keep her damn legs shut, and stop asking me to help pay for her sexual promiscuity.
Obama needs to tend to presidential shit, and leave Rush alone.
The left needs to listen to what is said from their side of the aisle for a 'CHANGE'.

Hows that for a start?


----------



## Liability

madasheck said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, he will never apologize.  This proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It proves you were wrong.
> 
> Your post proves you lack honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you actually read the "apology" or did you just spew that robotically?
Click to expand...


Yep.  I read it.  Unlike you or Zoom, I also grasped what he was saying.

Someday, with lots of education, you too might be able to understand what words mean.


----------



## Salt Jones

tinydancer said:


> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.



What they talked about the big waterhead boy?


----------



## Liability

MarcATL said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> Apology...what apology?
Click to expand...


The very last sentence, for starters, might provide you with a clue:

Rush said, in that very last sentence, and I quote, "I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."


----------



## Listening

Salt Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they talked about the big waterhead boy?
Click to expand...


Greetings Salt....

Come here to lie some more ?


----------



## The Infidel

Salt Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they talked about the big waterhead boy?
Click to expand...


Damn your an asshole.


----------



## Salt Jones

The Infidel said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> While her husband was getting a blow job in the Oval Office. And she and her daughter  were upstairs.
> 
> An intern was on her knees sucking him off.
> 
> Lets talk truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck caress?
> 
> Lets talk truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Truth???
> 
> OK.... Sandra Fluke needs to keep her damn legs shut, and stop asking me to help pay for her sexual promiscuity.
> Obama needs to tend to presidential shit, and leave Rush alone.
> The left needs to listen to what is said from their side of the aisle for a 'CHANGE'.
> 
> Hows that for a start?
Click to expand...


Can you link to Fluke talking about needing birth control for her sex life?

You didn't watch her testimony and you are making a fool of yourself, but keep going.


----------



## Listening

Salt Jones said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad form... we are'nt like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont wish death on any liberals.... just sayin Brah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wish death on him...just a massive stroke.
> 
> I hope he lives a long time as a veggie before they pull the plug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. You want him to share your fate.
Click to expand...


I am sure it will remind you of a family reunion.


----------



## Salt Jones

The Infidel said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they talked about the big waterhead boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn your an asshole.
Click to expand...


Yep, me and Richard Pryor.


----------



## Listening

The Infidel said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody seen apologies for names given to Governor Palin?
> 
> Just curious. The high and mighty seem to be going overboard on this. How about names given to Governor Palin's children?
> 
> Trig rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they talked about the big waterhead boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn your an asshole.
Click to expand...


He is also a liar and a prick and living off the government.


----------



## Salt Jones

Listening said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wish death on him...just a massive stroke.
> 
> I hope he lives a long time as a veggie before they pull the plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. You want him to share your fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure it will remind you of a family reunion.
Click to expand...


Nope. But they'll be sure to bathe you in ranch dressing, future vegetable.


----------



## Salt Jones

Listening said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they talked about the big waterhead boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn your an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is also a liar and a prick and living off the government.
Click to expand...


Nah, I work. My military retirement goes straight to my 401K, so yes I'll be living off the government.


----------



## Listening

Salt Jones said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn your an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is also a liar and a prick and living off the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I work. My military retirement goes straight to my 401K, so yes I'll be living off the government.
Click to expand...


You are a military contractor....or so you said.

By definition, you live off the government.


----------



## The Infidel

Salt Jones said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck caress?
> 
> Lets talk truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth???
> 
> OK.... Sandra Fluke needs to keep her damn legs shut, and stop asking me to help pay for her sexual promiscuity.
> Obama needs to tend to presidential shit, and leave Rush alone.
> The left needs to listen to what is said from their side of the aisle for a 'CHANGE'.
> 
> Hows that for a start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you link to Fluke talking about needing birth control for her sex life?
> 
> You didn't watch her testimony and you are making a fool of yourself, but keep going.
Click to expand...



I dont give a shit.... I dont want to pay for it!

If she can afford law school, she can afford her 'pills'.

I GUARANTEE you she probably enjoys her little cell phone.... she can pay for own damn *birth control* pills.


----------



## Listening

Salt Jones said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. You want him to share your fate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it will remind you of a family reunion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. But they'll be sure to bathe you in ranch dressing, future vegetable.
Click to expand...


I am sure they don't even know how to spell ranch dressing.

Present moron.


----------



## Salt Jones

Listening said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is also a liar and a prick and living off the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I work. My military retirement goes straight to my 401K, so yes I'll be living off the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a military contractor....or so you said.
> 
> By definition, you live off the government.
Click to expand...


Hahahaha. Yep. War pays well.


----------



## Salt Jones

The Infidel said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth???
> 
> OK.... Sandra Fluke needs to keep her damn legs shut, and stop asking me to help pay for her sexual promiscuity.
> Obama needs to tend to presidential shit, and leave Rush alone.
> The left needs to listen to what is said from their side of the aisle for a 'CHANGE'.
> 
> Hows that for a start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to Fluke talking about needing birth control for her sex life?
> 
> You didn't watch her testimony and you are making a fool of yourself, but keep going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a shit.... I dont want to pay for it!
> 
> If she can afford law school, she can afford her 'pills'.
> 
> I GUARANTEE you she probably enjoys her little cell phone.... she can pay for own damn *birth control* pills.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking idiot. She never talked about her sex life. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.


----------



## Listening

Salt Jones said:


> You are a fucking idiot. She never talked about her sex life. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.



You are correct.  She simply said she needed 1000/year for contraception.

Her testimony was so poorly worded that people assumed she was banging the entire campus.

She's not going to make a very good lawyer.


----------



## The Infidel

Salt Jones said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to Fluke talking about needing birth control for her sex life?
> 
> You didn't watch her testimony and you are making a fool of yourself, but keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a shit.... I dont want to pay for it!
> 
> If she can afford law school, she can afford her 'pills'.
> 
> I GUARANTEE you she probably enjoys her little cell phone.... she can pay for own damn *birth control* pills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. *She never talked about her sex life*. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.
Click to expand...


Last time I checked.... you get prego by having sex.

*contraception* keeps that from happening in most cases.... then there are those women who use the pill to control hormones... its still birth control, and I dont want to pay for it.


----------



## Salt Jones

Listening said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. She never talked about her sex life. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  She simply said she needed 1000/year for contraception.
> 
> Her testimony was so poorly worded that people assumed she was banging the entire campus.
> 
> She's not going to make a very good lawyer.
Click to expand...


Really? Link?


----------



## Salt Jones

The Infidel said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a shit.... I dont want to pay for it!
> 
> If she can afford law school, she can afford her 'pills'.
> 
> I GUARANTEE you she probably enjoys her little cell phone.... she can pay for own damn *birth control* pills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. *She never talked about her sex life*. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked.... you get prego by having sex.
> 
> *contraception* keeps that from happening in most cases.... then there are those women who use the pill to control hormones... its still birth control, and I dont want to pay for it.
Click to expand...


Don't worry. You'll be gone soon.


----------



## Liability

Salt Jones said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to Fluke talking about needing birth control for her sex life?
> 
> You didn't watch her testimony and you are making a fool of yourself, but keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a shit.... I dont want to pay for it!
> 
> If she can afford law school, she can afford her 'pills'.
> 
> I GUARANTEE you she probably enjoys her little cell phone.... she can pay for own damn *birth control* pills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. She never talked about her sex life. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.
Click to expand...


As a general rule of thumb, it is not prudent to take anything said by a militant hack like Salt Peter at face value.

In his particular instance, however, I have to note that he has a bit of a point.  There is one line in her testimony which makes it possible to assume that she was talking about women, including herself.  



			
				Ms. Fluke testifying before Nancy Pelousy and Congrssional Democratics said:
			
		

> Without insurance coverage, contraception, as you know, can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, *like me,* are on public interest scholarships, thats practically an entire summers salary. 40% of the female students at Georgetown Law reported to us that they struggle financially as a result of this policy.



*But*, read in it's entirety (I prefer the written format over the video), it does appear that she spoke almost entirely of OTHER women.  

Here's a handy link to a full transcript.  Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!


----------



## The Infidel

Salt Jones said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. *She never talked about her sex life*. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked.... you get prego by having sex.
> 
> *contraception* keeps that from happening in most cases.... then there are those women who use the pill to control hormones... its still birth control, and I dont want to pay for it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry. You'll be gone soon.
Click to expand...


Really?

Where am I going?

I dont have a heart condition.... so WTF?


----------



## The Infidel

Liability said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a shit.... I dont want to pay for it!
> 
> If she can afford law school, she can afford her 'pills'.
> 
> I GUARANTEE you she probably enjoys her little cell phone.... she can pay for own damn *birth control* pills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. She never talked about her sex life. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a general rule of thumb, it is not prudent to take anything said by a militant hack like Salt Peter at face value.
> 
> In his particular instance, however, I have to note that he has a bit of a point.  There is one line in her testimony which makes it possible to assume that she was talking about women, including herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Fluke testifying before Nancy Pelousy and Congrssional Democratics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception, as you know, can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, *like me,* are on public interest scholarships, thats practically an entire summers salary. 40% of the female students at Georgetown Law reported to us that they struggle financially as a result of this policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But*, read in it's entirety (I prefer the written format over the video), it does appear that she spoke almost entirely of OTHER women.
> 
> Here's a handy link to a full transcript.  Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
Click to expand...


Damn.... thats a stretch, but OK.


----------



## Liability

The Infidel said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. She never talked about her sex life. But keep showing how utterly dumb you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a general rule of thumb, it is not prudent to take anything said by a militant hack like Salt Peter at face value.
> 
> In his particular instance, however, I have to note that he has a bit of a point.  There is one line in her testimony which makes it possible to assume that she was talking about women, including herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Fluke testifying before Nancy Pelousy and Congrssional Democratics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception, as you know, can cost a woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, *like me,* are on public interest scholarships, thats practically an entire summers salary. 40% of the female students at Georgetown Law reported to us that they struggle financially as a result of this policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But*, read in it's entirety (I prefer the written format over the video), it does appear that she spoke almost entirely of OTHER women.
> 
> Here's a handy link to a full transcript.  Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn.... thats a stretch, but OK.
Click to expand...


No.  I don't think it's a stretch at all.  She left herself open to some misinterpretation.  But since she was pontificating as a representative of an advocacy group, I think it's fair to read her a bit more literally.  And in that vein, with the exception of the portion I highlighted, she was clearly talking about *other* women.  

The import of what she was advocating (whether she is sexually hyper active or totally celibate) is still facially absurd.  But that's a different kettle of fish.


----------



## The Infidel

Liability said:


> No.  I don't think it's a stretch at all.  She left herself open to some misinterpretation.  But since she was pontificating as a representative of an advocacy group, I think it's fair to read her a bit more literally.  And in that vein, with the exception of the portion I highlighted, she was clearly talking about *other* women.
> 
> The import of what she was advocating (whether she is sexually hyper active or totally celibate) is still facially absurd.  But that's a different kettle of fish.



OK... I see what ya mean now. The trees were in the way of the forest 

I still dont like it though.

I dont want to pay for it.... period.


----------



## Salt Jones

Liability said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a general rule of thumb, it is not prudent to take anything said by a militant hack like Salt Peter at face value.
> 
> In his particular instance, however, I have to note that he has a bit of a point.  There is one line in her testimony which makes it possible to assume that she was talking about women, including herself.
> 
> 
> 
> *But*, read in it's entirety (I prefer the written format over the video), it does appear that she spoke almost entirely of OTHER women.
> 
> Here's a handy link to a full transcript.  Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.... thats a stretch, but OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I don't think it's a stretch at all.  She left herself open to some misinterpretation.  But since she was pontificating as a representative of an advocacy group, I think it's fair to read her a bit more literally.  And in that vein, with the exception of the portion I highlighted, she was clearly talking about *other* women.
> 
> The import of what she was advocating (whether she is sexually hyper active or totally celibate) is still facially absurd.  But that's a different kettle of fish.
Click to expand...


There's no "misinterpretation". Just a bunch of lazy, non reading asshats. Rush knew she didn't say that, but he also knew his listeners were to lazy to research the topic for themselves.


----------



## The Infidel

Salt Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.... thats a stretch, but OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I don't think it's a stretch at all.  She left herself open to some misinterpretation.  But since she was pontificating as a representative of an advocacy group, I think it's fair to read her a bit more literally.  And in that vein, with the exception of the portion I highlighted, she was clearly talking about *other* women.
> 
> The import of what she was advocating (whether she is sexually hyper active or totally celibate) is still facially absurd.  But that's a different kettle of fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no "misinterpretation".
Click to expand...


Yep... you are so right.

What I heard is this..... 'please America pay for something else for me'


Yep, no "misinterpretation" there at all.


----------



## Liability

Salt Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.... thats a stretch, but OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I don't think it's a stretch at all.  She left herself open to some misinterpretation.  But since she was pontificating as a representative of an advocacy group, I think it's fair to read her a bit more literally.  And in that vein, with the exception of the portion I highlighted, she was clearly talking about *other* women.
> 
> The import of what she was advocating (whether she is sexually hyper active or totally celibate) is still facially absurd.  But that's a different kettle of fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no "misinterpretation". Just a bunch of lazy, non reading asshats. Rush knew she didn't say that, but he also knew his listeners were to lazy to research the topic for themselves.
Click to expand...


And yet, what she is advocating (part of the Obama Acorn Advocacy Network, clearly) is fucking ridiculous on its face.

And when you scratch the surface, the dumb just keeps on coming.


----------



## Unkotare

Did you say "weaker than water"?


----------



## JoeB131

Jroc said:


> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"



Convincing dumb white Christians to vote against their own econmic interests?


----------



## Dr Grump

Rush proves once again, once a douche always a douche


----------



## Stephanie

This whole thing is a joke...With everything else going on and this is what the Liberals, Democrats and their lapdog media want to focus on..

As for Carbonite statement, there was nothing Courageous about this Fluke going up to testify..What made her some EXPERT on all this in the first place...Like said, this whole thing was a joke to begin with


----------



## Skull Pilot

Why do you people make such a big deal of what this guy says?

He's just another talking head after all


----------



## Stephanie

Media
March 29, 2011

Maher Refuses to Apologize for Calling Palin C-Word 

Visit msnbc.com for breaking news, world news, and news about the economy

Bill Maher is asked if he regrets calling Michele Bachmann a bimbo and Sarah Palin the "c-word" and "dumb twat." His response:

"Well, you know, I've been through this so many times. There's a lot of people in America who have, of course, nothing to do except look for something to get mad at. And I've been a frequent target and I'm happy to provide that service. So, you know, I always say, as I've said many times in these kind of situations, if I hurt somebody's feelings, I'm always sorry about that, I'm not trying to hurt somebody's feelings. But if you want me to say I'm sorry what I said was wrong, no, sorry, I can't go there."

from
Maher Refuses to Apologize for Calling Palin C-Word - Media - Fox Nation


----------



## Pheonixops

tinydancer said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, where in the hell did you come up with that one Tiny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nice to see you? When did you join?
> 
> Hell's bells its a sad day when I have to explain to young ones on the internet that a hoe was originally a garden tool....
Click to expand...


Nice to see you too. I joined a few weeks ago. 

Ain't that the truth! LOL


----------



## Stephanie

See here people..It's Aok for a Obama supporter to call ELECTED officials vulgar names..

Maher To Limbaugh: I Can Call Palin C**t, I Dont Have Sponsors  Im on HBO

Breitbart.tv » Maher To Limbaugh: I Can Call Palin C**t, &#8216;I Don&#8217;t Have Sponsors &#8211; I&#8217;m on HBO&#8217;


----------



## Mac1958

.

Like clockwork, Rush once again demonstrates how much control he has over pretty much everyone by pulling out his long-successful playbook:

1. Say something inflammatory
2. Watch the Left go bonkers and talk about it at every freakin' opportunity, non-stop
3. Get massive publicity that never, ever could have been purchased with advertising
4. Keep it going during the show, knowing that people are listening for it
5. Wait a while to squeeze as much attention as possible
6. End it with a half-assed apology and/or explanation
7. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done
8. Get back to the show and look for another opportunity to inflame the Left again

So he loses a sponsor or two.  Big deal.  Do you really think that, in the grand scheme of things, that matters?  How the hell do you think he got to where he is?  Ya think he's gonna be homeless now?

I'm a First Amendment purist.  Let people talk.  I want to know who the crazies are, where they are, what they're thinking, and (most importantly) who agrees with them.  The First Amendment isn't about speech you like, it's about speech you *don't* like.  Think it through and use it to your advantage, let 'em talk.

Sheesh, this guy can get millions of dollars worth of publicity with a few simple words.  Astonishing.

.


----------



## Stephanie

Liberals are like little sheep..
The Democrats and the media play them BIG time and they follow them right over the cliff all the while baaaing about how outraged they are and calling to take away peoples Freedoms of Speech


----------



## jillian

Toddsterpatriot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Rush Limbaugh EVER apologized before?  I certainly can't remember it ever happening.
> 
> I wonder how his dittoheads who defended him are going to take this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are noticing the things he is saying.   Let's hope they remember this in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet they will!
> 
> They'll never vote for Rush for President.
Click to expand...


have your candidates come out and called him on it?

or do they agree women should "put an aspirin between their knees"?


----------



## jillian

poor steffie...


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> poor steffie...



poor poor jilly..I see your hardon for me has returned..

sad dear


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> Media
> March 29, 2011
> 
> Maher Refuses to Apologize for Calling Palin C-Word
> 
> Visit msnbc.com for breaking news, world news, and news about the economy
> 
> Bill Maher is asked if he regrets calling Michele Bachmann a bimbo and Sarah Palin the "c-word" and "dumb twat." His response:
> 
> "Well, you know, I've been through this so many times. There's a lot of people in America who have, of course, nothing to do except look for something to get mad at. And I've been a frequent target and I'm happy to provide that service. So, you know, I always say, as I've said many times in these kind of situations, if I hurt somebody's feelings, I'm always sorry about that, I'm not trying to hurt somebody's feelings. But if you want me to say I'm sorry what I said was wrong, no, sorry, I can't go there."
> 
> from
> Maher Refuses to Apologize for Calling Palin C-Word - Media - Fox Nation



Maher is on a cable show no one actualy watches.  

When he said offensive things after 9/11, they cancelled his show on ABC.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convincing dumb white Christians to vote against their own econmic interests?
Click to expand...




You far-left drones sure do love that meaningless slogan. Do you get paid extra every time you use it?


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media
> March 29, 2011
> 
> Maher Refuses to Apologize for Calling Palin C-Word
> 
> Visit msnbc.com for breaking news, world news, and news about the economy
> 
> Bill Maher is asked if he regrets calling Michele Bachmann a bimbo and Sarah Palin the "c-word" and "dumb twat." His response:
> 
> "Well, you know, I've been through this so many times. There's a lot of people in America who have, of course, nothing to do except look for something to get mad at. And I've been a frequent target and I'm happy to provide that service. So, you know, I always say, as I've said many times in these kind of situations, if I hurt somebody's feelings, I'm always sorry about that, I'm not trying to hurt somebody's feelings. But if you want me to say I'm sorry what I said was wrong, no, sorry, I can't go there."
> 
> from
> Maher Refuses to Apologize for Calling Palin C-Word - Media - Fox Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maher is on a cable show no one actualy watches.  *
> 
> When he said offensive things after 9/11, they cancelled his show on ABC.
Click to expand...


Yes, and Rush is on a radio show that people DON'T have to listen too..
this is the lapdog liberal media driven Faux outrage..
wake up people, the lamestream media is NOT our friends


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still stronger than the apologies from the dolts who saddled this nation with *the pretender *in the White House.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Birther.
Click to expand...


No, silly.....the guy who pretends competence!


As Sen. Hillary Clinton was preparing to campaign here today, Sen. Barack Obama was meeting with voters at a diner and apparently pretty hungry *Why cant I just eat my waffle? he said, *when asked a foreign policy question by a reporter at the Glider Diner.              The obligatory &#8220;Obama just wants to finish his waffle&#8221; post « Hot Air


But...he knows waffles!!!


----------



## The T

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still stronger than the apologies from the dolts who saddled this nation with *the pretender *in the White House.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, silly.....the guy who pretends competence!
> 
> 
> As Sen. Hillary Clinton was preparing to campaign here today, Sen. Barack Obama was meeting with voters at a diner and apparently pretty hungry *Why cant I just eat my waffle? he said, *when asked a foreign policy question by a reporter at the Glider Diner. The obligatory Obama just wants to finish his waffle post « Hot Air
> 
> 
> But...he knows waffles!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convincing dumb white Christians to vote against their own economic interests?
Click to expand...


Never mind that it is conservative ideology that is working, where it has been implemented in parts around the the world .
Like lowering or eliminating corporate taxes, as just one of many examples.


----------



## JoeB131

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convincing dumb white Christians to vote against their own econmic interests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You far-left drones sure do love that meaningless slogan. Do you get paid extra every time you use it?
Click to expand...


Only when I realized it was the reality of my life, man. 

I used to listen to Captain OxyCotin all the time. And I bought into a lot of the  bullshit.  Until I realized my Romney-loving boss (who said he'd vote Democratic if Huckabee got the nomination in 2008) educated me that while they play up to the "social conservatives", they don't give a fuck about their issues, and the whole purpose is just to keep us resentful of the wrong enemy.  

Who does Rush go on about. Unions. Feminists. Minorities.  It's a big huge distraction, and it fooled Republicans for a long time.  Not so much anymore.  The fact Santorum is doing so well is an indication that some Republicans actually get it.


----------



## JoeB131

peach174 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of posts on this thread in such a short amount of time shows one thing for sure. That is Rush Limbaugh stirs the passions on both sides of the isle, which is why he's so successful. Like it or not he is "doing what he was born to do"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convincing dumb white Christians to vote against their own economic interests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that it is conservative ideology that is working, where it has been implemented in parts around the the world .
> Like lowering or eliminating corporate taxes, as just one of many examples.
Click to expand...


Horseshit.  

Ireland (which has the lowest corporate tax rate) is in the same boat as Greece.  All those countries have universal health care and cradle to grave benefits and stronger unions than we have.


----------



## Katzndogz

The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.


----------



## JoeB131

Katzndogz said:


> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.



A guy who flies into a sex-tourism country with a bottle full of viagra (and without a female companion) which he acquired using a false name, really has no business calling a young woman a 'slut' because she is taking responsibility for her reproductive health. 

Limbaugh stepped in it. This was a dumb fight to get into, and someone was going to step on the land mine.


----------



## Katzndogz

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who flies into a sex-tourism country with a bottle full of viagra (and without a female companion) which he acquired using a false name, really has no business calling a young woman a 'slut' because she is taking responsibility for her reproductive health.
> 
> Limbaugh stepped in it. This was a dumb fight to get into, and someone was going to step on the land mine.
Click to expand...


She's not taking responsibility.  Not even close.  She wants to shift her responsibility to everyone else.  Did Rush pay for his tickets?  Did he buy his own Viagra?  That alone puts him head, shoulders and armpits over the slut.


----------



## NYcarbineer

* "I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke."*

Seriously?  

How is that possible?  How do you attack a person, personally, repeatedly, over several days, with a barrage of personal insults,

and not mean it to be personal?


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convincing dumb white Christians to vote against their own economic interests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind that it is conservative ideology that is working, where it has been implemented in parts around the the world .
> Like lowering or eliminating corporate taxes, as just one of many examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.
> 
> Ireland (which has the lowest corporate tax rate) is in the same boat as Greece.  All those countries have universal health care and cradle to grave benefits and stronger unions than we have.
Click to expand...


Horseshit my ass.
It brought in a lot of companies to Ireland. Then their Government started spending it for the very things you mentioned.
It is the health care, over indulging benefits and unions pensions that have made them broke.


----------



## paperview

Katzndogz said:


> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.


There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit. 
Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*

 He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*

 He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.

 And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*

 After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*

  Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?" 

 Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."

 Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *

 Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:

*&#8220;And so, I&#8217;m here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them &#8211; not me &#8211; to be heard."*

Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!

All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.

There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.


----------



## JoeB131

Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who flies into a sex-tourism country with a bottle full of viagra (and without a female companion) which he acquired using a false name, really has no business calling a young woman a 'slut' because she is taking responsibility for her reproductive health.
> 
> Limbaugh stepped in it. This was a dumb fight to get into, and someone was going to step on the land mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not taking responsibility.  Not even close.  She wants to shift her responsibility to everyone else.  Did Rush pay for his tickets?  Did he buy his own Viagra?  That alone puts him head, shoulders and armpits over the slut.
Click to expand...


She's paying $30,000 a year for tuition that includes health coverage, as all college tuition plans do today.  She's saying that as a matter of contract law, the university can't call it's health coverage comprehensive and NOT include reproductive health services.  And she's right on the money.  

Look, we all have our health care paid for by someone else, either a government program, an insurance policy or an insurance policy propped up by a government program.  The whole reason why we do it that way is most of us wouldn't put aside a pile of money for health care if we weren't forced to.  So because we arent' doing what every civilized countries does (have universal, single payer health insurance), we have these arguments about who is going to pay for what and how, and about a third of the people who work in the medical field are the ones who work this out. Any doctors office, you have three people in there whose job it is to fight with insurance companies so the doctor gets paid.  

I'd really like to know what Rush was doing in the DR, a country notorious for sex tourism.  I would like to know why he had Marta (wife #3) sign a non-disclosure agreement.  I mean, I think if this joker is going to make comments about other people's sex lives, he's kind of opening a whole can of worms for himself, isn't he?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Katzndogz said:


> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.




In fact, it's good to see that this woman finds contraception of greater importance than working for that college degree. Should we as taxpayers be paying for someone's private extracurricular activities? It's amazing how some individuals hunger for more "entitlements" is taking this whole nation down the drain. This President is on a spending spree and apparently $15 trillion in debt is not enough to satisfy. What Obama won't do to get women to side with him to gain a greater shot at re-election. Do you think that's enough to allow so many women to simply *overlook* a sluggish economy and rising gas prices that have a even greater impact on their personal pocketbook? Is this how we are to cheapen the intelligence of many women today?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who flies into a sex-tourism country with a bottle full of viagra (and without a female companion) which he acquired using a false name, really has no business calling a young woman a 'slut' because she is taking responsibility for her reproductive health.
> 
> Limbaugh stepped in it. This was a dumb fight to get into, and someone was going to step on the land mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not taking responsibility.  Not even close.  She wants to shift her responsibility to everyone else.  Did Rush pay for his tickets?  Did he buy his own Viagra?  That alone puts him head, shoulders and armpits over the slut.
Click to expand...


If you buy insurance that covers a drug prescription, you are paying for it.


----------



## Katzndogz

paperview said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
Click to expand...


By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.


----------



## paperview

NYcarbineer said:


> * "I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke."*
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> How is that possible?  How do you attack a person, personally, repeatedly, over several days, with a barrage of personal insults,
> 
> and not mean it to be personal?


Bullshit is my profession - Limbaugh


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
Click to expand...


So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?


Is that the correction you would like?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ironically, in the 90's, "Character Matters" became a well worn slogan on the Right,

and the man primarily responsible for that was none other than Rush Limbaugh.

I would like to be able to ask him when, for him personally, did  that slogan expire?


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
Click to expand...


No, she's documenting the long list of lies that Limbaugh manufactured for the purpose of defaming the character of this woman.


----------



## paperview

Katzndogz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *&#8220;And so, I&#8217;m here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them &#8211; not me &#8211; to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
Click to expand...

There's no_ behavior_ she engaged in, other than testifying in Washington.

And you have got to be as rock solid stupid as Rush and his dittohead idiots to make a statement like "to use that much birth control."

You fucking dolts don't even understand how the pill works.  You take ONE pill a  day - if you have no sex, or if you have sex 10 times a week. The cost of the pill has nothing to do with the amount of sex one has.

Christ, some of you have the IQ of lint.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she's documenting the long list of lies that Limbaugh manufactured for the purpose of defaming the character of this woman.
Click to expand...


 aren't you the one who called Michelle Malkin a cxxt?
you all are two faced hypocrites...admit it


----------



## Wry Catcher

Katzndogz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
Click to expand...


Somehow, somewhere in the deep recesses of your head you must know you're dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## paperview

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
Click to expand...

Only retrograde, repressed right wingers think a woman who takes birth control is a slut.

But keep it up, darlinks. Carry that banner all the way to November - for the win!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Katzndogz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
Click to expand...


Are you honestly too stupid to understand that the amount of birth control pills a woman uses has no relationship whatsoever to the frequency of intercourse she has.

ARE YOU HONESTLY THAT STUPID, or are you simply padding your reputation as a USMB troll?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

paperview said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no_ behavior_ she engaged in, other than testifying in Washington.
> 
> And you have got to be as rock solid stupid as Rush and his dittohead idiots to make a statement like "to use that much birth control."
> 
> You fucking dolts don't even understand how the pill works.  You take ONE pill a  day - if you have no sex, or if you have sex 10 times a week. The cost of the pill has nothing to do with the amount of sex one has.
> 
> Christ, some of you have the IQ of lint.
Click to expand...




If you are not having sex, but choose to instead DEDICATE your time instead towards maintaining a 4.0 GPA average, you don't need contraception do you? Doesn't take much intelligence to figure that out. Get off the free lazy entitlement train, and live up to paying for your own choices in responsibility.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?



Only if you consider women who have healthy sexual relationships to be "sluts".  

What I find amusing is that the economic system that Republicans support (which is most of us slaving away at thankless jobs so a few rich douchebags like Romney and Limbaugh can have polo ponies and mansions) actually requires contraception.  

Women are expected to use contraception in college, so they can get their degrees, and they are expected to use contraception while working their way up through Cubicle Hell.  And maybe, if they are really lucky, they might be just secure enough in their jobs to take some time off to have a baby.  Maybe.  They often wait until the biological clock is about to run out.


----------



## JoeB131

paperview said:


> Only retrograde, repressed right wingers think a woman who takes birth control is a slut.
> 
> But keep it up, darlinks. Carry that banner all the way to November - for the win!



I swear to C'Thulhu, I don't know what some of these people are thinking.


----------



## NYcarbineer

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only* retrograde, repressed right wingers *think a woman who takes birth control is a slut.
> 
> But keep it up, darlinks. Carry that banner all the way to November - for the win!
Click to expand...


A masterpiece of alliteration.


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you honestly too stupid to understand that the amount of birth control pills a woman uses has no relationship whatsoever to the frequency of intercourse she has.
> 
> ARE YOU HONESTLY THAT STUPID, or are you simply padding your reputation as a USMB troll?
Click to expand...


Some people never need birth control.   They'd like to need it, but they don't.


----------



## Stephanie

OMG..this thread gets more hilarious by the day..


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> 
> 
> Only* retrograde, repressed right wingers *think a woman who takes birth control is a slut.
> 
> But keep it up, darlinks. Carry that banner all the way to November - for the win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A masterpiece of alliteration.
Click to expand...


Spiro Agnew would have been proud.


----------



## NYcarbineer

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no_ behavior_ she engaged in, other than testifying in Washington.
> 
> And you have got to be as rock solid stupid as Rush and his dittohead idiots to make a statement like "to use that much birth control."
> 
> You fucking dolts don't even understand how the pill works.  You take ONE pill a  day - if you have no sex, or if you have sex 10 times a week. The cost of the pill has nothing to do with the amount of sex one has.
> 
> Christ, some of you have the IQ of lint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not having sex, but choose to instead DEDICATE your time instead towards maintaining a 4.0 GPA average, you don't need contraception do you?.
Click to expand...


Excellence demands abstinence?  Do you apply that to your own life?  Your job, for example?   Are you abstinent because you want to be more productive at work?

Or are you just a mental retard?


----------



## paperview

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no_ behavior_ she engaged in, other than testifying in Washington.
> 
> And you have got to be as rock solid stupid as Rush and his dittohead idiots to make a statement like "to use that much birth control."
> 
> You fucking dolts don't even understand how the pill works.  You take ONE pill a  day - if you have no sex, or if you have sex 10 times a week. The cost of the pill has nothing to do with the amount of sex one has.
> 
> Christ, some of you have the IQ of lint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not having sex, but choose to instead DEDICATE your time instead towards maintaining a 4.0 GPA average, you don't need contraception do you? Doesn't take much intelligence to figure that out. Get off the free lazy entitlement train, and live up to paying for your own choices in responsibility.
Click to expand...

Another one with "that much sex."

Goddammit.  So you even hear yourselves?  

The stories she told included women, of the millions that abound, who take BC pills for medical reasons.  One lost a damn ovary because of the bullshit she had to go through with the school and insurance company.  She now is a young woman and going through the early stages of menopause.  

She also talked of married women - a number of which go to college.  There are also plenty of partnered women in college in monogamous relationships who you seem to think should be 100% abstinent -- then, without a hint of irony -- you'll scream like the dickens when a woman *doesn't* take reproductive responsibility and finds herself with an unwanted pregnancy.

I could never have believed we'd be having this freakin conversation in the 21st century.  You guys really do reside in the 1800's, don't you?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> OMG..this thread gets more hilarious by the day..



You can always tell around here when the Right is getting its ass kicked on an issue when Stephanie's only contribution is to come in and try to trivialize it.

You're an excellent weather vane,  although I'd rather not imagine the sight of you bolted to a barn roof.


----------



## paperview

bodecea said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you honestly too stupid to understand that the amount of birth control pills a woman uses has no relationship whatsoever to the frequency of intercourse she has.
> 
> ARE YOU HONESTLY THAT STUPID, or are you simply padding your reputation as a USMB troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people never need birth control.   They'd like to need it, but they don't.
Click to expand...

  Bout sums it up.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Any product or service which supports Rush Limbaugh by advertising is a product or service I can do without.  If someone has a list of all advertisers who fund this truly evil man I would appreciate it being posted on it's own thread.  

Though I'm sure it will be spammed by some, it will empower others to do something tangible about this vulgar and despicable man.  Sending e-mails expressing the disgust civilized Americans hold for Limbaugh will make honorable businesses reevaluate the value of supporting a foul and degenerate person.


----------



## Stephanie

Wry Catcher said:


> *Any product or service which supports Rush Limbaugh by advertising is a product or service I can do without.*  If someone has a list of all advertisers who fund this truly evil man I would appreciate it being posted on it's own thread.
> 
> Though I'm sure it will be spammed by some, it will empower others to do something tangible about this vulgar and despicable man.  Sending e-mails expressing the disgust civilized Americans hold for Limbaugh will make honorable businesses reevaluate the value of supporting such a foul and degenerate man.



That's the beauty of living in a FREE COUNTRY.
and Rush is EVIIIIIIILLLLL...dear me you all and your DRAMATICS


----------



## Katzndogz

NYcarbineer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you honestly too stupid to understand that the amount of birth control pills a woman uses has no relationship whatsoever to the frequency of intercourse she has.
> 
> ARE YOU HONESTLY THAT STUPID, or are you simply padding your reputation as a USMB troll?
Click to expand...


Can't you just admit that the cost of birth control pills doesn't come close to the money she claims she requires to support her sex addiction?  Are you deliberately stupid, or just trying to obfuscate just this one time.  If all she needs are birth control pills, that doesn't come CLOSE to the $1,000 she claims she needs?    No one wants to deny her birth control and disease control for this woman is a public health matter (which is why so many clinics give out free condoms) she just has to either pay for it, or extend herself far enough to get it free like the street whores do.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's documenting the long list of lies that Limbaugh manufactured for the purpose of defaming the character of this woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aren't you the one who called Michelle Malkin a cxxt?
> you all are two faced hypocrites...admit it
Click to expand...


If I did that would not be an apt analogy because Michelle Malkin chose to make a lucrative career out of fitting that description.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Katzndogz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU HONESTLY THAT STUPID, or are you simply padding your reputation as a USMB troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't you just admit that the cost of birth control pills doesn't come close to the money she claims she requires to support her sex addiction?  Are you deliberately stupid, or just trying to obfuscate just this one time.  If all she needs are birth control pills, that doesn't come CLOSE to the $1,000 she claims she needs?    No one wants to deny her birth control and disease control for this woman is a public health matter (which is why so many clinics give out free condoms) she just has to either pay for it, or extend herself far enough to get it free like the street whores do.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer my question.  I'll repeat it.

Are you honestly too stupid to understand that the amount of birth control pills a woman uses has no relationship whatsoever to the frequency of intercourse she has?


----------



## rightwinger

The key to Rush's apology is do we look at him as saying "it was the wrong thing to say and I won't do it again" or " I am sorry the reaction was so hard against me"????


----------



## paperview

Katzndogz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you honestly too stupid to understand that the amount of birth control pills a woman uses has no relationship whatsoever to the frequency of intercourse she has.
> 
> ARE YOU HONESTLY THAT STUPID, or are you simply padding your reputation as a USMB troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't you just admit that the cost of birth control pills doesn't come close to the money she claims she requires to support her sex addiction?  Are you deliberately stupid, or just trying to obfuscate just this one time.  If all she needs are birth control pills, that doesn't come CLOSE to the $1,000 she claims she needs?    No one wants to deny her birth control and disease control for this woman is a public health matter (which is why so many clinics give out free condoms) she just has to either pay for it, or extend herself far enough to get it free like the street whores do.
Click to expand...

I don't know how much they cost.  I don't take them.  She may have been on the high end, but then I read this:


> In reality, oral contraceptives or &#8220;The Pill&#8221; range between $35 and $250  for the initial provider visit and the cost of a monthly supply of  pills ranges between $15 and $50 a month, which amounts to between $180  and $600 a year depending on  woman&#8217;s medical coverage.
> 
> This means some  women without insurance coverage for contraception may pay over $850  the first year of their prescription. Other forms of birth control are  far more expensive. For instance, the cost for a monthly supply of birth  control patches ranges from $15 to $80 dollars, or between $180 and  $960 a year. Combined with the doctors visit, uninsured women could  spend over $1,200 dollars in the first year.


LINK

I do think she said up to.  For some, I've no doubt it cost that much.  For others, less.  Nonetheless, a prescription should be something that should be covered in the policy for which she contributes premiums.


----------



## JoeB131

rightwinger said:


> The key to Rush's apology is do we look at him as saying "it was the wrong thing to say and I won't do it again" or " I am sorry the reaction was so hard against me"????



He's not sorry for what he did, he's sorry he got caught.


----------



## paperview

That still doesn't paper over the fact, katzdoggie -  you think   birth control pills  are like rubbers, apparently - I guess in your mind, you take one every  time you have sex.  Which is freakin hilarious.


----------



## kaz

madasheck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.
Click to expand...


According to her, she's a slut.  He just put the right term to it.  Are you saying she's not a slut, she's a liar?


----------



## paperview

Re: His half-assed apology:



> Here&#8217;s that section of Limbaugh&#8217;s statement:I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very  serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational  activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American  citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to  personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line?  If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating  if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are  interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is  not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone&#8217;s  bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a presidential  level.​*&#8220;In &#8216;apology,&#8217; Rush compares birth control & women&#8217;s health to govt buying sneakers for workouts. Insulting?*&#8221; tweeted  Paul Begala, an adviser to the super PAC supporting President Obama.  &#8220;Read Rush&#8217;s full statement. You tell me if it is contrition or  continued derision toward women,&#8221; he also wrote.


Limbaugh Apology Not Enough, Say Democrats | TPM2012


----------



## bodecea

kaz said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *According to her, she's a slut*.  He just put the right term to it.  Are you saying she's not a slut, she's a liar?
Click to expand...


Really?   What did she say ABOUT HERSELF that makes her such?  Quote it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

paperview said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you honestly too stupid to understand that the amount of birth control pills a woman uses has no relationship whatsoever to the frequency of intercourse she has.
> 
> ARE YOU HONESTLY THAT STUPID, or are you simply padding your reputation as a USMB troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just admit that the cost of birth control pills doesn't come close to the money she claims she requires to support her sex addiction?  Are you deliberately stupid, or just trying to obfuscate just this one time.  If all she needs are birth control pills, that doesn't come CLOSE to the $1,000 she claims she needs?    No one wants to deny her birth control and disease control for this woman is a public health matter (which is why so many clinics give out free condoms) she just has to either pay for it, or extend herself far enough to get it free like the street whores do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how much they cost.  I don't take them.  She may have been on the high end, but then I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, oral contraceptives or The Pill range between $35 and $250  for the initial provider visit and the cost of a monthly supply of  pills ranges between $15 and $50 a month, which amounts to between $180  and $600 a year depending on  womans medical coverage.
> 
> This means some  women without insurance coverage for contraception may pay over $850  the first year of their prescription. Other forms of birth control are  far more expensive. For instance, the cost for a monthly supply of birth  control patches ranges from $15 to $80 dollars, or between $180 and  $960 a year. Combined with the doctors visit, uninsured women could  spend over $1,200 dollars in the first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LINK
> 
> I do think she said up to.  For some, I've no doubt it cost that much.  For others, less.  Nonetheless, a prescription should be something that should be covered in the policy for which she contributes premiums.
Click to expand...


She did say 'up to', and she also made no specific reference to either here own sex life or her own use of contraception,

so all the slurs were manufactured out of thin air.


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just admit that the cost of birth control pills doesn't come close to the money she claims she requires to support her sex addiction?  Are you deliberately stupid, or just trying to obfuscate just this one time.  If all she needs are birth control pills, that doesn't come CLOSE to the $1,000 she claims she needs?    No one wants to deny her birth control and disease control for this woman is a public health matter (which is why so many clinics give out free condoms) she just has to either pay for it, or extend herself far enough to get it free like the street whores do.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much they cost.  I don't take them.  She may have been on the high end, but then I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, oral contraceptives or The Pill range between $35 and $250  for the initial provider visit and the cost of a monthly supply of  pills ranges between $15 and $50 a month, which amounts to between $180  and $600 a year depending on  womans medical coverage.
> 
> This means some  women without insurance coverage for contraception may pay over $850  the first year of their prescription. Other forms of birth control are  far more expensive. For instance, the cost for a monthly supply of birth  control patches ranges from $15 to $80 dollars, or between $180 and  $960 a year. Combined with the doctors visit, uninsured women could  spend over $1,200 dollars in the first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LINK
> 
> I do think she said up to.  For some, I've no doubt it cost that much.  For others, less.  Nonetheless, a prescription should be something that should be covered in the policy for which she contributes premiums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did say 'up to', and she also made no specific reference to either here own sex life or her own use of contraception,
> 
> so all the slurs were manufactured out of thin air.
Click to expand...


You can just tell those who didn't listen to her testimony for themselves.   It's pretty revealing how many only go by what their right wing pundits tell them.


----------



## NYcarbineer

kaz said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to her, she's a slut.  He just put the right term to it.  Are you saying she's not a slut, she's a liar?
Click to expand...


She never references her personal sex life.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bodecea said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much they cost.  I don't take them.  She may have been on the high end, but then I read this:
> LINK
> 
> I do think she said up to.  For some, I've no doubt it cost that much.  For others, less.  Nonetheless, a prescription should be something that should be covered in the policy for which she contributes premiums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did say 'up to', and she also made no specific reference to either here own sex life or her own use of contraception,
> 
> so all the slurs were manufactured out of thin air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can just tell those who didn't listen to her testimony for themselves.   It's pretty revealing how many only go by what their right wing pundits tell them.
Click to expand...


Years ago, Rush Limbaugh used to end his Friday show by saying to his dittoheads,

don't bother to watch the news over the weekend, on Monday I'll tell you what the news was, 

and what it means...


----------



## kaz

NYcarbineer said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that an apology. I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to her, she's a slut.  He just put the right term to it.  Are you saying she's not a slut, she's a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She never references her personal sex life.
Click to expand...


Her whole speech was about her sex life.  Do you know what birth control is, my dear?


----------



## Warrior102

Why should Rush apologize for calling the 30-year old "college student" a slut? He's a private citizen and entitled to his opinions/views and is worth hundreds of millions. The "college student" is out fucking everything on campus.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you consider women who have healthy sexual relationships to be "sluts".
> 
> What I find amusing is that the economic system that Republicans support (which is most of us slaving away at thankless jobs so a few rich douchebags like Romney and Limbaugh can have polo ponies and mansions) actually requires contraception.
> 
> Women are expected to use contraception in college, so they can get their degrees, and they are expected to use contraception while working their way up through Cubicle Hell.  And maybe, if they are really lucky, they might be just secure enough in their jobs to take some time off to have a baby.  Maybe.  They often wait until the biological clock is about to run out.
Click to expand...




I have to agree with California Girl, it sounds like her greater priority is NOT in her college degree and career. 

As far as enslavement. An system that allows dependency on government to provide for your needs is the TRUE definition of enslavement. Look at all those on welfare who depend upon government, who wander the streets while not taking advantage of a free public school system, who are provided no incentive to get off of government dependency but are encouraged through a system that provides more government funding based upon how many kids you conceive, don't pay any taxes, and are not productive members of society able to achieve their own role of personal responsibility through earning their OWN income from a job. 

Also, you have the freedom to choose a career that pays more, or attain further EDUCATION (wow imagine that) that allows you to attain a successful career that allows you to EARN that bigger income. All it takes is a little drive, initiative, and the willingness to take some personal risk OVER simply whining over the achievements of someone else. You *earn* the income you want to achieve, based upon how much *work* you want to put into it for the salary you desire. I have often felt, as each generation enters the job market, there are fewer people that have the hard enduring work ethic of generations before them. Yes I'm saying that the workers of today are more involved with "comforts" over personal drive and initiative. Where there are "comforts" there is this belief of personal "entitlements", as if we don't need to go through the risks, the need for further education, learning while growing from your mistakes, and the personal investments that the most successful often take. Entitlements are shortcuts without the need to take any personal responsibility for the choices you make. It's the more responsible individuals [the evil rich or business corporations that *EARN* a profit] that must pay for them.


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> Why should Rush apologize for calling the 30-year old "college student" a slut? He's a private citizen and entitled to his opinions/views and is worth hundreds of millions.




Point out the government arresting him and putting him in prison for what he said.



> The "college student" is out fucking everything on campus.



Ah, the board's preeminent "christian" speaks up.


----------



## bodecea

kaz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to her, she's a slut.  He just put the right term to it.  Are you saying she's not a slut, she's a liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never references her personal sex life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her whole speech was about* her *sex life.  Do you know what birth control is, my dear?
Click to expand...


Truely?   Well then, it will be easy for you to link such a conversation.


----------



## Warrior102

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Rush apologize for calling the 30-year old "college student" a slut? He's a private citizen and entitled to his opinions/views and is worth hundreds of millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point out the government arresting him and putting him in prison for what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "college student" is out fucking everything on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the board's preeminent "christian" speaks up.
Click to expand...


Speaking of fucking everything on campus.....


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Rush apologize for calling the 30-year old "college student" a slut? He's a private citizen and entitled to his opinions/views and is worth hundreds of millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point out the government arresting him and putting him in prison for what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "college student" is out fucking everything on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the board's preeminent "christian" speaks up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of fucking everything on campus.....
Click to expand...


You don't have to introduce yourself like that.


Oh....no.   Wait.   There isn't a chance of THAT happening, is there.


----------



## kaz

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> She never references her personal sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her whole speech was about* her *sex life.  Do you know what birth control is, my dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truely?   Well then, it will be easy for you to link such a conversation.
Click to expand...


I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.

What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.

So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG..this thread gets more hilarious by the day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always tell around here when the Right is getting its ass kicked on an issue when Stephanie's only contribution is to come in and try to trivialize it.
> 
> You're an excellent weather vane,  although I'd rather not imagine the sight of you bolted to a barn roof.
Click to expand...


wooooo, you all kicking ass...this thread and you on the left should be trivialized..
this whole thing is petty, and I remember when it was posted what Letterman and Maher said about Palin, you all came back with, they are COMEDIANS and some even said they were right..and again if I remember right, YOU called Michelle Malkin a cxxt not too long ago

so I take your alls FAUX outrage and am reading this and laughing my ass off,.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

NYcarbineer said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no_ behavior_ she engaged in, other than testifying in Washington.
> 
> And you have got to be as rock solid stupid as Rush and his dittohead idiots to make a statement like "to use that much birth control."
> 
> You fucking dolts don't even understand how the pill works.  You take ONE pill a  day - if you have no sex, or if you have sex 10 times a week. The cost of the pill has nothing to do with the amount of sex one has.
> 
> Christ, some of you have the IQ of lint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not having sex, but choose to instead DEDICATE your time instead towards maintaining a 4.0 GPA average, you don't need contraception do you?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellence demands abstinence?  Do you apply that to your own life?  Your job, for example?   Are you abstinent because you want to be more productive at work?
> 
> Or are you just a mental retard?
Click to expand...



This is the personal attacks you can hope to find from those who like to run and hide from things like "*personal responsibility*" and "*personal effort*" for your own achievements.  It's so much easier for the left to claim the Government as the responsible parent, while they share in none of the responsiblity themselves. Seeing that the lower 50% also doesn't want to ante up and pay their fair share in taxes EITHER, I'm not the least bit surprised. This is why the left screams about "entitlements", you can't expect them to actually have to earn and pay for it themselves.

Also if you had excellence over promiscuity, you wouldn't be complaining so much how much the rich are making. In fact you may be educating yourself instead on earning that higher salary income for that "mansion" lifestyle that's craved so much.


----------



## bodecea

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her whole speech was about* her *sex life.  Do you know what birth control is, my dear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truely?   Well then, it will be easy for you to link such a conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.
> 
> What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.
> 
> So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.
Click to expand...


The "word game"?       You go on about her whole speech being about HER sex life.   Your words, not ours.  When called on it, you squirm and twist.   Pretty funny actually, this concession of yours.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG..this thread gets more hilarious by the day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always tell around here when the Right is getting its ass kicked on an issue when Stephanie's only contribution is to come in and try to trivialize it.
> 
> You're an excellent weather vane,  although I'd rather not imagine the sight of you bolted to a barn roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wooooo, you all kicking ass...this thread and you on the left should be trivialized..
> this whole thing is petty, and I remember when it was posted what Letterman and Maher said about Palin, you all came back with, they are COMEDIANS and some even said they were right..and again if I remember right, YOU called Michelle Malkin a cxxt not too long ago
> 
> so I take your alls FAUX outrage and am reading this and laughing my ass off,.
Click to expand...


As we are laughing at yours.....


----------



## Stephanie

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can always tell around here when the Right is getting its ass kicked on an issue when Stephanie's only contribution is to come in and try to trivialize it.
> 
> You're an excellent weather vane,  although I'd rather not imagine the sight of you bolted to a barn roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooooo, you all kicking ass...this thread and you on the left should be trivialized..
> this whole thing is petty, and I remember when it was posted what Letterman and Maher said about Palin, you all came back with, they are COMEDIANS and some even said they were right..and again if I remember right, YOU called Michelle Malkin a cxxt not too long ago
> 
> so I take your alls FAUX outrage and am reading this and laughing my ass off,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we are laughing at yours.....
Click to expand...


well, I always laugh at yours dear..


----------



## Katzndogz

Next year, the stoners will be lined up to testify how they need insurance to pay for their marijuana.


----------



## NYcarbineer

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her whole speech was about* her *sex life.  Do you know what birth control is, my dear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truely?   Well then, it will be easy for you to link such a conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.
> 
> What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.
> 
> So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.
Click to expand...


Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?


----------



## paperview

NYcarbineer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did say 'up to', and she also made no specific reference to either here own sex life or her own use of contraception,
> 
> so all the slurs were manufactured out of thin air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just tell those who didn't listen to her testimony for themselves.   It's pretty revealing how many only go by what their right wing pundits tell them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years ago, Rush Limbaugh used to end his Friday show by saying to his dittoheads,
> 
> don't bother to watch the news over the weekend, on Monday I'll tell you what the news was,
> 
> and what it means...
Click to expand...

My favorite line from Rush  was...(paraphrased) 'when someone tells you in my audience that you don't think for yourselves, here's what you say...'


----------



## paperview

NYcarbineer said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truely?   Well then, it will be easy for you to link such a conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.
> 
> What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.
> 
> So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
Click to expand...

There's no way she could have and still say that.

The only way to save face is to not read it but pretend she did.

Which makes her just an uninformed idiot, not really a full-boar liar.


----------



## NYcarbineer

A reminder, for the thousandth time:

You pay premiums for insurance.  When the insurance company pays a claim, they use the money from the premiums collected to pay it.  

Georgetown sells insurance to its students.  It charges them a premium for that insurance.  When you have a claim, the premiums cover it.  Provided the insurance company is run properly, the cost of claims is always equal to or lower than the premiums collected.  

If birth control is covered under the plan, then the plan would take the above into account in setting premiums.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

paperview said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.
> 
> What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.
> 
> So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way she could have and still say that.
> 
> The only way to save face is to not read it but pretend she did.
> 
> Which makes her just an uninformed idiot, not really a full-boar liar.
Click to expand...



I do recall she accepted a phone call from President Obama before she came forward with her statement regarding contraception. Whether he was providing her with "coaching" tips on how she is to present her statement regarding contraceptives, we will never know. Yet it's interesting how Obama chose to have a discussion with her BEFORE she came forward, instead of waiting for an opportunity to make himself available afterwards.


----------



## paperview

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way she could have and still say that.
> 
> The only way to save face is to not read it but pretend she did.
> 
> Which makes her just an uninformed idiot, not really a full-boar liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do recall she accepted a phone call from President Obama before she came forward with her statement regarding contraception. Whether he was providing her with "coaching" tips on how she is to present her statement regarding contraceptives, we will never know. Yet it's interesting how Obama chose to have a discussion with her BEFORE she came forward, instead of waiting for an opportunity to make himself available afterwards.
Click to expand...

You recall wrong.

Obama called her out AFTER Rush called her a SLUT, after the media shitstorm - and to tell her her parents *should* be proud of her - not ashamed, as that dirtbag Limbaugh suggested.


----------



## WillowTree

NYcarbineer said:


> A reminder, for the thousandth time:
> 
> You pay premiums for insurance.  When the insurance company pays a claim, they use the money from the premiums collected to pay it.
> 
> Georgetown sells insurance to its students.  It charges them a premium for that insurance.  When you have a claim, the premiums cover it.  Provided the insurance company is run properly, the cost of claims is always equal to or lower than the premiums collected.
> 
> If birth control is covered under the plan, then the plan would take the above into account in setting premiums.



yes moron we know, the price of our insurance is going to go up so people can fuck like rabbits, where you been all week?


----------



## Stephanie

boy what would we do without the Obama sticking his nose into every petty shit around

we the people should be ASHAMED he even stooped so low..not even Presidential behavior


----------



## WillowTree

paperview said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way she could have and still say that.
> 
> The only way to save face is to not read it but pretend she did.
> 
> Which makes her just an uninformed idiot, not really a full-boar liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do recall she accepted a phone call from President Obama before she came forward with her statement regarding contraception. Whether he was providing her with "coaching" tips on how she is to present her statement regarding contraceptives, we will never know. Yet it's interesting how Obama chose to have a discussion with her BEFORE she came forward, instead of waiting for an opportunity to make himself available afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You recall wrong.
> 
> Obama called her out AFTER Rush called her a SLUT, after the media shitstorm - and to tell her her parents *should* be proud of her - not ashamed, as that dirtbag Limbaugh suggested.
Click to expand...


obama is a hypocrite, he didn't call Laura Ingraham and give her a hug after Ed the Fat Schultz called her a slut. now did he?


----------



## Dot Com

.......................... oxyRush?







​


----------



## Dot Com

Stephanie said:


> boy what would we do without the Obama sticking his nose into every petty shit around
> 
> we the people should be ASHAMED he even stooped so low people..not even Presidential behavior


----------



## Seawytch

tinydancer said:


> I don't like this. I don't like what Rush did. I am not excusing him.
> 
> Frankly I'm pissed royally off. It was teen time. It was stupid.
> 
> I understand though at what he was getting at, but he should really truly not attacked the young woman in that way.
> 
> It was wrong.



So, you changed your position from yesterday when you said, and I quote:

_wow. let me get this right. the young woman comes out and says it costs 3000 dollars just to make it thru college for contraception rush calls her a slut and rush is wrong?​_


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> boy what would we do without the Obama sticking his nose into every petty shit around
> 
> we the people should be ASHAMED he even stooped so low..not even Presidential behavior


The O Needs to Go.


----------



## Stephanie

The T said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy what would we do without the Obama sticking his nose into every petty shit around
> 
> we the people should be ASHAMED he even stooped so low..not even Presidential behavior
> 
> 
> 
> The O Needs to Go.
Click to expand...


I truly believe the people ARE seeing that...We especially need to kick out all his COMRADES IN ARMS he's appointed..


----------



## Seawytch

So, the drug addled gasbag apologized for calling her a slut, but not for lying about her testimony in the first place. Not much of an apology. 

Where does Rushbo's apology leave O'Reilly? O'Reilly defended the tub of goo and even went so far as to say Rush's 2nd favorite drug, Viagra, should be carried on insurance plans, but contraception should not.


----------



## mudwhistle

madasheck said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it's all bullshit. I guess those sponsors of his put him in his place. That "absurdity with absurdity" shit is a smoke screen that he uses to try to snake his way out of the fucked up things that he says. FUCK LIMBAUGH and the rest of his crew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all those who blindly defend this idiot.
Click to expand...


I don't see it so much of a defense of Rush but a comment on the absurdity of the Democrat's arguments.


----------



## Full-Auto

Stephanie said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy what would we do without the Obama sticking his nose into every petty shit around
> 
> we the people should be ASHAMED he even stooped so low..not even Presidential behavior
> 
> 
> 
> The O Needs to Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I truly believe the people ARE seeing that...We especially need to kick out all his COMRADES IN ARMS he's appointed..
Click to expand...


Most should be doing hard time.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

paperview said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way she could have and still say that.
> 
> The only way to save face is to not read it but pretend she did.
> 
> Which makes her just an uninformed idiot, not really a full-boar liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do recall she accepted a phone call from President Obama before she came forward with her statement regarding contraception. Whether he was providing her with "coaching" tips on how she is to present her statement regarding contraceptives, we will never know. Yet it's interesting how Obama chose to have a discussion with her BEFORE she came forward, instead of waiting for an opportunity to make himself available afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You recall wrong.
> 
> Obama called her out AFTER Rush called her a SLUT, after the media shitstorm - and to tell her her parents *should* be proud of her - not ashamed, as that dirtbag Limbaugh suggested.
Click to expand...



Well I don't like Rush Limbaughs approach on radio, for the most part he turns me off. I would much rather listen to the likes of Tom Sullivan who is not so polarizing in his discussions, so I am unfamiliar with the details behind Rush's statements other than whats found on the internet. That being said I am strongly opposed to government involvement in this case, stepping in with all their Big Government control, dictating what SHALL be provided and allowing for another free entitlement program that others must in some way pay for. Contraception is not a health issue concern, never has been. Mamograms IS an important health issue to women. However if you want an Health Care to provide an additional service such as contraceptives, you should take up the added responsibility to be willing to pay for it, nothing that must be manufactured is ever free.


----------



## paperview

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder, for the thousandth time:
> 
> You pay premiums for insurance.  When the insurance company pays a claim, they use the money from the premiums collected to pay it.
> 
> Georgetown sells insurance to its students.  It charges them a premium for that insurance.  When you have a claim, the premiums cover it.  Provided the insurance company is run properly, the cost of claims is always equal to or lower than the premiums collected.
> 
> If birth control is covered under the plan, then the plan would take the above into account in setting premiums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes moron we know, the price of our insurance is going to go up so people can fuck like rabbits, where you been all week?
Click to expand...




WillowTree said:


> Funny innit? The party of people who want to convince us they are adult  enough to make "REPRODUCTIVE CHOICE" are the same people who aren't  adult enough to don a condom or swallow a pill..


...


----------



## WillowTree

Seawytch said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this. I don't like what Rush did. I am not excusing him.
> 
> Frankly I'm pissed royally off. It was teen time. It was stupid.
> 
> I understand though at what he was getting at, but he should really truly not attacked the young woman in that way.
> 
> It was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you changed your position from yesterday when you said, and I quote:
> 
> _wow. let me get this right. the young woman comes out and says it costs 3000 dollars just to make it thru college for contraception rush calls her a slut and rush is wrong?​_
Click to expand...






well if she can't afford it what makes her think we can? Abstinence Only is starting to look good to those of us who have to pay for all this dreamed up shit you liberals come up with.


----------



## mudwhistle

This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.

Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology. 

He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.

He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting. 

They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.


----------



## paperview

mudwhistle said:


> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.


Not me.  I want him on the air as much as possible.

I want him to be free to say as much, as foul, as nasty as he wants it to be.

I wish he had a bigger blowhorn so that even more Americans could hear him. 

Nothing would be better.


----------



## Stephanie

mudwhistle said:


> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.



Of course they wouldn't accept his apology...then they can't use this for their agenda.


----------



## Lovebears65

Where was the Left wing media outrage when Bill Maher called Sarah PALIN a ****!!!! .  I seen NONE


----------



## Dot Com

Seawytch said:


> So, the drug addled gasbag apologized for calling her a slut, but not for lying about her testimony in the first place. Not much of an apology.
> 
> Where does Rushbo's apology leave O'Reilly? O'Reilly defended the tub of goo and even went so far as to say Rush's 2nd favorite drug, Viagra, should be carried on insurance plans, but contraception should not.



Good question. Well contards? What say you?


----------



## mudwhistle

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.  I want him on the air as much as possible.
> 
> I want him to be free to say as much, as foul, as nasty as he wants it to be.
> 
> I wish he had a bigger blowhorn so that even more Americans could hear him.
> 
> Nothing would be better.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately the left won't allow that. They know that if he is then more people will start thinking like he does. They can't have that.


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the drug addled gasbag apologized for calling her a slut, but not for lying about her testimony in the first place. Not much of an apology.
> 
> Where does Rushbo's apology leave O'Reilly? O'Reilly defended the tub of goo and even went so far as to say Rush's 2nd favorite drug, Viagra, should be carried on insurance plans, but contraception should not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Well *contards*? What say you?
Click to expand...


jeeeze dottie, you are becoming more of a shrill leftwing kook every day


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

mudwhistle said:


> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.




Rush Limbaugh has the freedom and absolute right to present his commentary point of view, as polarizing and confronting as some of his statements may be. That's part of the First Ammendment right we have, no one has the right to silence him, especially when we have the likes of Howard Stern and Jeneane Garofalo to contend with.


----------



## bodecea

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.  I want him on the air as much as possible.
> 
> I want him to be free to say as much, as foul, as nasty as he wants it to be.
> 
> I wish he had a bigger blowhorn so that even more Americans could hear him.
> 
> Nothing would be better.
Click to expand...

Mega dittos!


----------



## paperview

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.  I want him on the air as much as possible.
> 
> I want him to be free to say as much, as foul, as nasty as he wants it to be.
> 
> I wish he had a bigger blowhorn so that even more Americans could hear him.
> 
> Nothing would be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the left won't allow that. They know that if he is then more people will start thinking like he does. They can't have that.
Click to expand...

I don't think so.  I'm firmly in the "give 'em enough rope" camp.

Your scenario only works if you think people are as racist, sexist, hateful, misogynistic and bigoted as that dirtbag is.

Fortunately, most of America is not. Retrograde social cons think it is, but it's not.

Limbaugh is the best advertisement for liberals and moderates.


----------



## Dot Com

Stephanie said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the drug addled gasbag apologized for calling her a slut, but not for lying about her testimony in the first place. Not much of an apology.
> 
> Where does Rushbo's apology leave O'Reilly? O'Reilly defended the tub of goo and even went so far as to say Rush's 2nd favorite drug, Viagra, should be carried on insurance plans, but contraception should not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Well *contards*? What say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jeeeze dottie, you are becoming more of a shrill leftwing kook every day
Click to expand...


you going to answer Seawytch's question?


----------



## mudwhistle

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.  I want him on the air as much as possible.
> 
> I want him to be free to say as much, as foul, as nasty as he wants it to be.
> 
> I wish he had a bigger blowhorn so that even more Americans could hear him.
> 
> Nothing would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the left won't allow that. They know that if he is then more people will start thinking like he does. They can't have that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so.  I'm firmly in the "give 'em enough rope" camp.
> 
> Your scenario only works if you think people are as racist, sexist, hateful, misogynistic and hateful as that dirtbag is.
> 
> Fortunately, most of America is not. Retrograde social cons think it is, but it's not.
> 
> Limbaugh is the best advertisement for liberals and moderates.
Click to expand...


If you want to use stereotypes such as racism, sexism, misogyny, and bigotry as a major plank of your political campaign rather than running on your ideals, your record, or your promise for a better future, then Rush is a prime target. Add to that class-envy and you have the intellectually dense argument of the left. Lowering yourself in such a manner is what Democrats do.


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy what would we do without the Obama sticking his nose into every petty shit around
> 
> we the people should be ASHAMED he even stooped so low..not even Presidential behavior
> 
> 
> 
> The O Needs to Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I truly believe the people ARE seeing that...We especially need to kick out all his COMRADES IN ARMS he's appointed..
Click to expand...

 All his 'Czars' and fellow travellers in the Congress to boot.


----------



## rightwinger

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh has the freedom and absolute right to present his commentary point of view, as polarizing and confronting as some of his statements may be. That's part of the First Ammendment right we have, no one has the right to silence it, especially when we have the likes of Howard Stern and Jeneane Garofalo to contend with.
Click to expand...


Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say

Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price


----------



## bodecea

Dot Com said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Well *contards*? What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeeeze dottie, you are becoming more of a shrill leftwing kook every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you going to answer Seawytch's question?
Click to expand...


Oh c'mon.  Do you really think Stephanie would actually address the question?


----------



## paperview

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the left won't allow that. They know that if he is then more people will start thinking like he does. They can't have that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  I'm firmly in the "give 'em enough rope" camp.
> 
> Your scenario only works if you think people are as racist, sexist, hateful, misogynistic and bigoted as that dirtbag is.
> 
> Fortunately, most of America is not. Retrograde social cons think it is, but it's not.
> 
> Limbaugh is the best advertisement for liberals and moderates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to use stereotypes such as racism, sexism, misogyny, and bigotry as a major plank of your political campaign rather than running on your ideals, your record, or your promise for a better future, then Rush is a prime target. Add to that class-envy and you have the intellectually dense argument of the left. Lowering yourself in such a manner is what Democrats do.
Click to expand...

I'm not using a sterotype, I'm using an actual person - by the name of Rush Limbaugh, who has proved himself over and over again to be racist, sexist, hateful, misogynistic and bigoted.  That's a fact.


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The O Needs to Go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly believe the people ARE seeing that...We especially need to kick out all his COMRADES IN ARMS he's appointed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All his 'Czars' and fellow travellers in the Congress to boot.
Click to expand...


Which czars?
Reagan's czars?
Bush Sr's czars?
Clinton's czars?
Dubya's czars?
Or
Obama's czars?


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh has the freedom and absolute right to present his commentary point of view, as polarizing and confronting as some of his statements may be. That's part of the First Ammendment right we have, no one has the right to silence it, especially when we have the likes of Howard Stern and Jeneane Garofalo to contend with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
Click to expand...

 But yet it has shitheads like you in a tizzie...Hoiw many fucking threads about Limbaugh have been visited on these forums in the past two-three days by leftist shitheads?


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh has the freedom and absolute right to present his commentary point of view, as polarizing and confronting as some of his statements may be. That's part of the First Ammendment right we have, no one has the right to silence it, especially when we have the likes of Howard Stern and Jeneane Garofalo to contend with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
Click to expand...


Assuming that all of his listeners agree with him is nonsense. Many of us didn't like it when he said that. But over all he makes sense. We can't defend the way he said it but we understand why he said it. I suggest listening to him and then you'll understand what he has to offer. Simply tuning in for a few minutes or listening to cherry-picked soundbites by his opponents is not gonna give you a true image of what he's all about.

This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds. Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh has the freedom and absolute right to present his commentary point of view, as polarizing and confronting as some of his statements may be. That's part of the First Ammendment right we have, no one has the right to silence it, especially when we have the likes of Howard Stern and Jeneane Garofalo to contend with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
Click to expand...


yeah yeah, yet all the post about Rush the last few days have been by LIBERALS...
boy does he know HOW TO PLAY you guys and add a few more listeners to his show at the same time..


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh has the freedom and absolute right to present his commentary point of view, as polarizing and confronting as some of his statements may be. That's part of the First Ammendment right we have, no one has the right to silence it, especially when we have the likes of Howard Stern and Jeneane Garofalo to contend with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yet it has shitheads like you in a tizzie...Hoiw many fucking threads about Limbaugh have been visited on these forums in the past two-three days by leftist shitheads?
Click to expand...


Is there a thread limit?

I imagine Rush's admiration for women will come up quite a bit in the coming year. Every time Romney or any other Republican seeking election cuddles on Rush's lap, I imagine there will be another thread

Rush owns the "women are sluts" mantra now.......any Republican kow towing to Rush will own it too


----------



## mudwhistle

Dot Com said:


>



Seems this illustration is condemning both sides.


----------



## edthecynic

Seawytch said:


> So, the drug addled gasbag apologized for calling her a slut,* but not for lying about her testimony in the first place.* Not much of an apology.
> 
> Where does Rushbo's apology leave O'Reilly? O'Reilly defended the tub of goo and even went so far as to say Rush's 2nd favorite drug, Viagra, should be carried on insurance plans, but contraception should not.


He didn't just fail to apologize for lying about her testamony, he reasserted his lie!


> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious  political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational  activities before members of Congress. *I personally do not agree that  American citizens should pay for these social activities.*"


It reminds me of his retraction of the phony Obama thesis he "reported.


> RUSH: * the young Obama wrote:* '[T]he Constitution allows for many things, but what it does not allow is the most revealing. The so-called Founders did not allow for economic freedom. While political freedom is supposedly a cornerstone of the document, the distribution of wealth is not even mentioned.
> 
> "'While many believed that the new Constitution gave them liberty, it instead fitted them with the shackles of hypocrisy.'"  I don't care that it's just now surfacing, but they kept it suppressed until now, but here it is showing up.  So "the so-called Founders..." and how many times have you people sent me e-mails, "Rush, be very careful when you start saying the president of the United States looks at the Constitution as an obstacle"?  He doesn't like the Constitution!  I've said it over and over again, and now here are his own words.  "[T]he Constitution allows for many things, but what it does not allow is the most revealing. The so-called Founders..."
> 
> *This is his thesis, his college thesis at Columbia*: "The so-called Founders did not allow for economic freedom. While political freedom is supposedly a cornerstone of the document..." Supposedly? Political freedom supposedly a cornerstone... "the distribution of wealth is not even mentioned."


Mind you the "thesis" came from a fake news site like the Onion, and when  it was later pointed out that it was pure fiction, here is what the fat load said;


> RUSH:  But* we know he thinks it*. Good comedy, to be comedy, must contain an element of truth, and we know how he feels about distribution of wealth. He's mad at the courts for not going far enough on it. *So we stand by the fabricated quote because we know Obama thinks it* anyway. That's how it works in the media today. "


----------



## Seawytch

WillowTree said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this. I don't like what Rush did. I am not excusing him.
> 
> Frankly I'm pissed royally off. It was teen time. It was stupid.
> 
> I understand though at what he was getting at, but he should really truly not attacked the young woman in that way.
> 
> It was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you changed your position from yesterday when you said, and I quote:
> 
> _wow. let me get this right. the young woman comes out and says it costs 3000 dollars just to make it thru college for contraception rush calls her a slut and rush is wrong?​_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if she can't afford it what makes her think we can? Abstinence Only is starting to look good to those of us who have to pay for all this dreamed up shit you liberals come up with.
Click to expand...


She wasn't asking for you or I to pay for it...she was pointing out what the real world consequences are of insurance companies not covering contraception. She was describing what it will cost if she has to pay for contraception out of pocket, rather than getting it through her insurance company like men get Viagra.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
> 
> 
> 
> But yet it has shitheads like you in a tizzie...Hoiw many fucking threads about Limbaugh have been visited on these forums in the past two-three days by leftist shitheads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a thread limit?
> 
> I imagine Rush's admiration for women will come up quite a bit in the coming year. Every time Romney or any other Republican seeking election cuddles on Rush's lap, I imagine there will be another thread
Click to expand...


And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt. 

Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
> 
> 
> 
> But yet it has shitheads like you in a tizzie...Hoiw many fucking threads about Limbaugh have been visited on these forums in the past two-three days by leftist shitheads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a thread limit?
> 
> I imagine Rush's admiration for women will come up quite a bit in the coming year. Every time Romney or any other Republican seeking election cuddles on Rush's lap, I imagine there will be another thread
> 
> Rush owns the "women are sluts" mantra now.......any Republican kow towing to Rush will own it too
Click to expand...


Good grief, is there NOTHING more important to you shallow people than what RUSH says.?

you know like high gas prices, almost 9% unemployment, food prices going through the roof, people suffering because of all those.

no to you petty lefties and your Dear Leader Obama, RUSH is more important..at least it takes the heat off of him eh?


----------



## mudwhistle

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  I'm firmly in the "give 'em enough rope" camp.
> 
> Your scenario only works if you think people are as racist, sexist, hateful, misogynistic and bigoted as that dirtbag is.
> 
> Fortunately, most of America is not. Retrograde social cons think it is, but it's not.
> 
> Limbaugh is the best advertisement for liberals and moderates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to use stereotypes such as racism, sexism, misogyny, and bigotry as a major plank of your political campaign rather than running on your ideals, your record, or your promise for a better future, then Rush is a prime target. Add to that class-envy and you have the intellectually dense argument of the left. Lowering yourself in such a manner is what Democrats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using a sterotype, I'm using an actual person - by the name of Rush Limbaugh, who has proved himself over and over again to be racist, sexist, hateful, misogynistic and bigoted.  That's a fact.
Click to expand...


Using Rush as an illustration of the right is a stereotype.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
> 
> 
> 
> But yet it has shitheads like you in a tizzie...Hoiw many fucking threads about Limbaugh have been visited on these forums in the past two-three days by leftist shitheads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a thread limit?
> 
> I imagine Rush's admiration for women will come up quite a bit in the coming year. Every time Romney or any other Republican seeking election cuddles on Rush's lap, I imagine there will be another thread
> 
> Rush owns the "women are sluts" mantra now.......any Republican kow towing to Rush will own it too
Click to expand...

I'm sure Tommy wishes there were a thread limit.   But Tommy doesn't run this board.  He doesn't have a good track record in that regard.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to use stereotypes such as racism, sexism, misogyny, and bigotry as a major plank of your political campaign rather than running on your ideals, your record, or your promise for a better future, then Rush is a prime target. Add to that class-envy and you have the intellectually dense argument of the left. Lowering yourself in such a manner is what Democrats do.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using a sterotype, I'm using an actual person - by the name of Rush Limbaugh, who has proved himself over and over again to be racist, sexist, hateful, misogynistic and bigoted.  That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using Rush as an illustration of the right is a stereotype.
Click to expand...


That's not what she did.  Reading comprehension skills.   Find them.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh has the freedom and absolute right to present his commentary point of view, as polarizing and confronting as some of his statements may be. That's part of the First Ammendment right we have, no one has the right to silence it, especially when we have the likes of Howard Stern and Jeneane Garofalo to contend with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming that all of his listeners agree with him is nonsense. Many of us didn't like it when he said that. But over all he makes sense. We can't defend the way he said it but we understand why he said it. I suggest listening to him and then you'll understand what he has to offer. Simply tuning in for a few minutes or listening to cherry-picked soundbites by his opponents is not gonna give you a true image of what he's all about.
> 
> This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds. Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters.
Click to expand...


I was an avid listener of Rush twenty years ago when he was just starting out. I even remember the first "ditto" call. Rush back then was political satire and obviously tongue in cheek........he was at times charming and always funny

Then there was a transition as his ditto heads started taking what he said as gospel and endlessly chanting his praises. Rush started to get clout within the Republican party and was taking himself seriously. The new Rush became a nasty and petty tyrant persecuting anyone who disagreed with him. 

I haven't listened to Rush since around 1994


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that all of his listeners agree with him is nonsense. Many of us didn't like it when he said that. But over all he makes sense. We can't defend the way he said it but we understand why he said it. I suggest listening to him and then you'll understand what he has to offer. Simply tuning in for a few minutes or listening to cherry-picked soundbites by his opponents is not gonna give you a true image of what he's all about.
> 
> This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds. Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was an avid listener of Rush twenty years ago when he was just starting out. I even remember the first "ditto" call. Rush back then was political satire and obviously tongue in cheek........he was at times charming and always funny
> 
> Then there was a transition as his ditto heads started taking what he said as gospel and endlessly chanting his praises. Rush started to get clout within the Republican party and was taking himself seriously. The new Rush became *a nasty and petty tyrant persecuting anyone who disagreed with him. *
> I haven't listened to Rush since around 1994
Click to expand...


You just described liberals-lefties and your DEAR LEADER.
so maybe you all don't have room to talk about what others are.


----------



## Dot Com

Vitals - Women react to Rush's apology: Not accepted?


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh has the freedom and absolute right to present his commentary point of view, as polarizing and confronting as some of his statements may be. That's part of the First Ammendment right we have, no one has the right to silence it, especially when we have the likes of Howard Stern and Jeneane Garofalo to contend with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming that all of his listeners agree with him is nonsense. Many of us didn't like it when he said that. But over all he makes sense. We can't defend the way he said it but we understand why he said it. I suggest listening to him and then you'll understand what he has to offer. Simply tuning in for a few minutes or listening to cherry-picked soundbites by his opponents is not gonna give you a true image of what he's all about.
> 
> This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds.* Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters*.
Click to expand...

Winger wants everyone else to be as stupid as he is.


----------



## JoeB131

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> I have to agree with California Girl, it sounds like her greater priority is NOT in her college degree and career.
> 
> As far as enslavement. An system that allows dependency on government to provide for your needs is the TRUE definition of enslavement. Look at all those on welfare who depend upon government, who wander the streets while not taking advantage of a free public school system, who are provided no incentive to get off of government dependency but are encouraged through a system that provides more government funding based upon how many kids you conceive, don't pay any taxes, and are not productive members of society able to achieve their own role of personal responsibility through earning their OWN income from a job.
> 
> Also, you have the freedom to choose a career that pays more, or attain further EDUCATION (wow imagine that) that allows you to attain a successful career that allows you to EARN that bigger income. All it takes is a little drive, initiative, and the willingness to take some personal risk OVER simply whining over the achievements of someone else. You *earn* the income you want to achieve, based upon how much *work* you want to put into it for the salary you desire. I have often felt, as each generation enters the job market, there are fewer people that have the hard enduring work ethic of generations before them. Yes I'm saying that the workers of today are more involved with "comforts" over personal drive and initiative. Where there are "comforts" there is this belief of personal "entitlements", as if we don't need to go through the risks, the need for further education, learning while growing from your mistakes, and the personal investments that the most successful often take. Entitlements are shortcuts without the need to take any personal responsibility for the choices you make. It's the more responsible individuals [the evil rich or business corporations that *EARN* a profit] that must pay for them.



Yawn.. the tiresome "rugged indivdualist" argument.   When you grow up, you stop believing in fairy tales... 

The rich don't "earn" anything.  This is horsecrap. They profit off the labor of others. They are parasites who have convinced stupid people they are vital organs. Nothing more, nothing less.  

If there is less of a work ethic, it's because people don't see the advantage of it.  They see their older coworkers get let go because they are old.  Hardly an inspiration to work hard all your life, is it?


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> Vitals - Women react to Rush's apology: Not accepted?



who gives a shit? 
and this from the hate channel of all times, PMSnbc.
Matthews
Schultz-called Laura Ingram a slut
that guy called Maddow
etc etc


----------



## Seawytch

mudwhistle said:


> This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds. Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters.



LOL...not even close. I certainly don't want him off the air. I want him on the air so he can continue to spread the GOP "brand". He is the perfect spokesman for it...

I must admit that I would like to see more progressive voices get a shot at his 600+ stations, but as long as the right wing owns radio, that isn't going to happen. I want them in addition to him, not in lieu of him though...


----------



## The T

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds. Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...not even close. I certainly don't want him off the air. I want him on the air so he can continue to spread the GOP "brand". He is the perfect spokesman for it...
> 
> I must admit that I would like to see more progressive voices get a shot at his 600+ stations, but as long as the right wing owns radio, that isn't going to happen. I want them in addition to him, not in lieu of him though...
Click to expand...

He's a Conservative, first and foremost...even HE, has a problem with the GOP in it's current state of being run by RINO Statists as Boehner.


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush has the freedom to say whatever he wants on the radio. That freedom means he cannot be arrested for what he says, it does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say
> 
> Rush will pay no consequences for what he said.......his ditto heads eat it up. But in this election year, those Republicans cuddling up to Rush will pay a price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that all of his listeners agree with him is nonsense. Many of us didn't like it when he said that. But over all he makes sense. We can't defend the way he said it but we understand why he said it. I suggest listening to him and then you'll understand what he has to offer. Simply tuning in for a few minutes or listening to cherry-picked soundbites by his opponents is not gonna give you a true image of what he's all about.
> 
> This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds.* Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winger wants everyone else to be as stupid as he is.
Click to expand...


Nice comeback....it shows how much thought you put into your posts


----------



## Pheonixops

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Like clockwork, Rush once again demonstrates how much control he has over pretty much everyone by pulling out his long-successful playbook:
> 
> 1. Say something inflammatory
> 2. Watch the Left go bonkers and talk about it at every freakin' opportunity, non-stop
> 3. Get massive publicity that never, ever could have been purchased with advertising
> 4. Keep it going during the show, knowing that people are listening for it
> 5. Wait a while to squeeze as much attention as possible
> 6. End it with a half-assed apology and/or explanation
> 7. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done
> 8. Get back to the show and look for another opportunity to inflame the Left again
> 
> So he loses a sponsor or two.  Big deal.  Do you really think that, in the grand scheme of things, that matters?  How the hell do you think he got to where he is?  Ya think he's gonna be homeless now?
> 
> I'm a First Amendment purist.  Let people talk.  I want to know who the crazies are, where they are, what they're thinking, and (most importantly) who agrees with them.  The First Amendment isn't about speech you like, it's about speech you *don't* like.  Think it through and use it to your advantage, let 'em talk.
> 
> Sheesh, this guy can get millions of dollars worth of publicity with a few simple words.  Astonishing.
> 
> .



Excellent points!


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yet it has shitheads like you in a tizzie...Hoiw many fucking threads about Limbaugh have been visited on these forums in the past two-three days by leftist shitheads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a thread limit?
> 
> I imagine Rush's admiration for women will come up quite a bit in the coming year. Every time Romney or any other Republican seeking election cuddles on Rush's lap, I imagine there will be another thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
Click to expand...



Rush himself claimed that and bitched about it after the 2008 election.  Your last paragraph pretty much is a humungous lie.


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that all of his listeners agree with him is nonsense. Many of us didn't like it when he said that. But over all he makes sense. We can't defend the way he said it but we understand why he said it. I suggest listening to him and then you'll understand what he has to offer. Simply tuning in for a few minutes or listening to cherry-picked soundbites by his opponents is not gonna give you a true image of what he's all about.
> 
> This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds.* Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters*.
> 
> 
> 
> Winger wants everyone else to be as stupid as he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice comeback....it shows how much thought you put into your posts
Click to expand...

 
"_Brevity is the soul of wit_ "~ _Shakespeare_

_Learn it, Live it, Know it._


----------



## Pheonixops

Stephanie said:


> *Liberals are like little sheep..*
> The Democrats and the media play them BIG time and they follow them right over the cliff all the while baaaing about how outraged they are and calling to take away peoples Freedoms of Speech



The same can be said about the "Conservative" sheep, see the heart attacks they were having about Reverend Wright when hannity and limbaugh bought it up and looped it and played it over and over again.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.



But here's the thing.  Most people would be proud to have Ms. Fluke as a daughter. I might disagree with her, we'd have some spirited conversations around Thanksgiving dinner, but she's a decent young lady with an opinion.  

And Rush called her every vile name in the book.  

But not ONE Republican Hopeful has come out and condemned him or called for him to be takenoff the air. What prompted Limbaughs, half-assed, "I'm sorry I got caught" apology is that his sponsors were all threatening to bail. 

Romney, Santorum, Gingrich were all too afraid of this guy to call him on it.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dot Com said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the drug addled gasbag apologized for calling her a slut, but not for lying about her testimony in the first place. Not much of an apology.
> 
> Where does Rushbo's apology leave O'Reilly? O'Reilly defended the tub of goo and even went so far as to say Rush's 2nd favorite drug, Viagra, should be carried on insurance plans, but contraception should not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Well contards? What say you?
Click to expand...


Viagra shouldn't be covered either.  We don't cover aspirin, cough syrup, libs want plan B over the counter, meaning not covered by insurance.


----------



## Seawytch

The T said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another attempt to squash freedom of speech in this country. Many of the left demanded an apology and got it, but that wasn't good enough. They want him off the air. Stop him from changing minds. Stop him from turning the misinformed into well-informed voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...not even close. I certainly don't want him off the air. I want him on the air so he can continue to spread the GOP "brand". He is the perfect spokesman for it...
> 
> I must admit that I would like to see more progressive voices get a shot at his 600+ stations, but as long as the right wing owns radio, that isn't going to happen. I want them in addition to him, not in lieu of him though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a Conservative, first and foremost...even HE, has a problem with the GOP in it's current state of being run by RINO Statists as Boehner.
Click to expand...


No, he is an ENTERTAINER first and foremost. I seriously doubt he personally believes half the bile he spews on a daily basis. Probably laughs about his "ditto head" followers as he counts he piles of cash.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

Sallow said:


> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.



he lost a few sponsors and was getting pressure from his own party. he smoothed it out.


----------



## Seawytch

Katzndogz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the drug addled gasbag apologized for calling her a slut, but not for lying about her testimony in the first place. Not much of an apology.
> 
> Where does Rushbo's apology leave O'Reilly? O'Reilly defended the tub of goo and even went so far as to say Rush's 2nd favorite drug, Viagra, should be carried on insurance plans, but contraception should not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Well contards? What say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Viagra shouldn't be covered either.  We don't cover aspirin, cough syrup, libs want plan B over the counter, meaning not covered by insurance.
Click to expand...


And yet Viagra is and we aren't having fucking hearings in Congress about it. Bill O'Reilly even defended covering Viagra and not contraception. 

Do you know how incredibly stupid it is NOT to cover contraception in health insurance plans? How stupidly more expensive it is?


----------



## Full-Auto

Seawytch said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Well contards? What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viagra shouldn't be covered either.  We don't cover aspirin, cough syrup, libs want plan B over the counter, meaning not covered by insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet Viagra is and we aren't having fucking hearings in Congress about it. Bill O'Reilly even defended covering Viagra and not contraception.
> 
> Do you know how incredibly stupid it is NOT to cover contraception in health insurance plans? How stupidly more expensive it is?
Click to expand...


How many plans do?

This is where your rant falls apart.  at last count I am aware of only 20% on policies did.

But post a larger number if you can.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the thing.  Most people would be proud to have Ms. Fluke as a daughter. I might disagree with her, we'd have some spirited conversations around Thanksgiving dinner, but she's a decent young lady with an opinion.
> 
> And Rush called her every vile name in the book.
> 
> *But not ONE Republican Hopeful* has come out and condemned him or called for him to be takenoff the air. What prompted Limbaughs, half-assed, "I'm sorry I got caught" apology is that his sponsors were all threatening to bail.
> 
> Romney, Santorum, Gingrich were all too afraid of this guy to call him on it.
Click to expand...


boy I don't know where you have been, but they all have come out and said it was a good thing Rush apologized.
Fluke is just a rich feminist who thinks people should be ENTITLED to others monies because then they crow how much more they CARE.
This whole kabuki theater was a set up to take the heat off the Obama and his huge blunder (that will COST HIM, not Rush) with religious people and organizations


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a thread limit?
> 
> I imagine Rush's admiration for women will come up quite a bit in the coming year. Every time Romney or any other Republican seeking election cuddles on Rush's lap, I imagine there will be another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rush himself claimed that and bitched about it after the 2008 election.  Your last paragraph pretty much is a humungous lie.
Click to expand...


No, not at all.  Unless of course you care to share with us exactly which candidate Rush is supporting?


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the thing. Most people would be proud to have Ms. Fluke as a daughter. I might disagree with her, we'd have some spirited conversations around Thanksgiving dinner, but she's a decent young lady with an opinion.
> 
> And Rush called her every vile name in the book.
> 
> *But not ONE Republican Hopeful* has come out and condemned him or called for him to be takenoff the air. What prompted Limbaughs, half-assed, "I'm sorry I got caught" apology is that his sponsors were all threatening to bail.
> 
> Romney, Santorum, Gingrich were all too afraid of this guy to call him on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boy I don't know where you have been, but they all have come out and said it was a good thing Rush apologized.
> Fluke is just a rich feminist who thinks people should be ENTITLED to others monies because then they crow how much more they CARE.
> This whole kabuki theater was a set up to take the heat off the Obama and his huge blunder (that will COST HIM, not Rush) with religious people and organizations
Click to expand...

 
Isn't it grand how the Media portrayed her? The Left? And look...she's been exposed as a hack liar.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a thread limit?
> 
> I imagine Rush's admiration for women will come up quite a bit in the coming year. Every time Romney or any other Republican seeking election cuddles on Rush's lap, I imagine there will be another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rush himself claimed that and bitched about it after the 2008 election.  Your last paragraph pretty much is a humungous lie.
Click to expand...


That's your opinion....however I listen to him 5 days a week and I know it's true.


----------



## Pheonixops

paperview said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
Click to expand...


Excellent points paperview.


----------



## The T

Soggy in NOLA said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush himself claimed that and bitched about it after the 2008 election. Your last paragraph pretty much is a humungous lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not at all. Unless of course you care to share with us exactly which candidate Rush is supporting?
Click to expand...

 
Rush refuses to say...and after his vote in the Florida Primary? He bluntly told his audience..."_...It's no one's business but mine..."_

_



_


----------



## namvet

he should with draw the apology now. Fluke is a complete fruad. she's not a 23 year old student but a 30 years activists. the whole god damned thing was planned by Pislosi and her baby killing machine. Pislosi supports birth control citing the saving on healthcare to the Gov. and insurance co's. now she's got a parrot on her shoulder harping the same tune. This is the sickest thing I&#8217;ve heard in days from the Obama administration. CNS News reports that HHS Secretary Kathleen Sebelius told a House panel Thursday that a reduction in the number of human beings born in the United States will compensate employers and insurers for the cost of complying with the new HHS mandate that will require all health-care plans to cover sterilizations and all FDA-approved contraceptives, including those that cause abortions. so the dem Nazi's wanna throw em all into the fires. 

That&#8217;s right your Health and HUMAN Services Secretary wants less humans. And that&#8217;ll mean mad cash for all.

Fluke is a slut. a 2 bit whore and prostitute all rolled into one for the dems to use. lets see if she has any stains on her dress. bet on it. 

Sandra Fluke&#8217;s Appearance Is No Fluke | Jammie Wearing Fools


----------



## bodecea

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the thing.  Most people would be proud to have Ms. Fluke as a daughter. I might disagree with her, we'd have some spirited conversations around Thanksgiving dinner, but she's a decent young lady with an opinion.
> 
> And Rush called her every vile name in the book.
> 
> But not ONE Republican Hopeful has come out and condemned him or called for him to be takenoff the air. What prompted Limbaughs, half-assed, "I'm sorry I got caught" apology is that his sponsors were all threatening to bail.
> 
> Romney, Santorum, Gingrich were all too afraid of this guy to call him on it.
Click to expand...

"Rush has no ties to anyone on the Right" is one of the funniest fail attempts to lie I've seen in a while.  I'm still chuckling.


----------



## paperview

Katzndogz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the drug addled gasbag apologized for calling her a slut, but not for lying about her testimony in the first place. Not much of an apology.
> 
> Where does Rushbo's apology leave O'Reilly? O'Reilly defended the tub of goo and even went so far as to say Rush's 2nd favorite drug, Viagra, should be carried on insurance plans, but contraception should not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Well contards? What say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Viagra shouldn't be covered either.  *We don't cover aspirin, cough syrup, *libs want plan B over the counter, meaning not covered by insurance.
Click to expand...



Aspirin and cough syrup are not prescription treatments, doofus.


(Yes, some cough syrup is prescription - THAT is covered under your health insurance.  See the difference?)


----------



## paperview

bodecea said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the thing.  Most people would be proud to have Ms. Fluke as a daughter. I might disagree with her, we'd have some spirited conversations around Thanksgiving dinner, but she's a decent young lady with an opinion.
> 
> And Rush called her every vile name in the book.
> 
> But not ONE Republican Hopeful has come out and condemned him or called for him to be takenoff the air. What prompted Limbaughs, half-assed, "I'm sorry I got caught" apology is that his sponsors were all threatening to bail.
> 
> Romney, Santorum, Gingrich were all too afraid of this guy to call him on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Rush has no ties to anyone on the Right" is one of the funniest fail attempts to lie I've seen in a while.  I'm still chuckling.
Click to expand...

Biggest laugh I've had all morning.


----------



## mudwhistle

paperview said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Well contards? What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viagra shouldn't be covered either.  *We don't cover aspirin, cough syrup, *libs want plan B over the counter, meaning not covered by insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aspirin and cough syrup are not prescription treatments, doofus.
> 
> 
> (Yes, some cough syrup is prescription - THAT is covered under your health insurance.  See the difference?)
Click to expand...


None of them are against the religion of the church that sponsors Georgetown ether.


----------



## EriktheRed

Warrior102 said:


> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?



Wow. 

I expect a dickhead like *you* to say this, but I'm kinda surprised at some of the people who thanked you for it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viagra shouldn't be covered either.  *We don't cover aspirin, cough syrup, *libs want plan B over the counter, meaning not covered by insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspirin and cough syrup are not prescription treatments, doofus.
> 
> 
> (Yes, some cough syrup is prescription - THAT is covered under your health insurance.  See the difference?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them are against the religion of the church that sponsors Georgetown ether.
Click to expand...


A law school is not a church.


----------



## Full-Auto

EriktheRed said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I expect a dickhead like *you* to say this, but I'm kinda surprised at some of the people who thanked you for it.
Click to expand...


Pretty mild given the comments from the left on Palins children.

Tissue?


----------



## Stephanie

Full-Auto said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I expect a dickhead like *you* to say this, but I'm kinda surprised at some of the people who thanked you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty mild given the comments from the left on Palins children.
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...


Or the Santorum's and their little baby that died


----------



## paulitician

Oh Gawd, the crazed Left-Bots still milking this one? The man apologized for God's sake. And that's much more than hateful Left nutters ever do. I'm sure this apology was very difficult for him, but he did deliver it. This woman is a paid activist anyway. She can afford Contraceptives. She gets paid to lie. So Rush should have just called her a liar and left it at that. Good to see him man-up and apologize though. That's a rare thing in today's corrupt cesspool Media.


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But not ONE Republican Hopeful* has come out and condemned him or called for him to be takenoff the air. What prompted Limbaughs, half-assed, "I'm sorry I got caught" apology is that his sponsors were all threatening to bail.
> 
> Romney, Santorum, Gingrich were all too afraid of this guy to call him on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy I don't know where you have been, but they all have come out and said it was a good thing Rush apologized.
> 
> Fluke is just a rich feminist who thinks people should be ENTITLED to others monies because then they crow how much more they CARE.
> 
> This whole kabuki theater was a set up to take the heat off the Obama and his huge blunder (that will COST HIM, not Rush) with religious people and organizations
Click to expand...


Saying "it's good he apologized" isn't good enough. They should have gone a lot further. What Limbaugh (whom by the way I listen to occassionally and find sometimes even insightful) said was so beyond the pale of discourse, much harsher condemnation is called for.  

But that's the trap the GOP has gotten itself into. It has for decades played these games with the most extreme religious people, in order to win elections, and now they can't go against them, even on matters that have been effectively settled.  

Birth Control was a settled issue 45 years ago. It has reordered our society, for good or for ill.  

Obama played this splendidly.  Do you really think THIS is the issue Mitt Romney wants to be talking about right now?


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder, for the thousandth time:
> 
> You pay premiums for insurance.  When the insurance company pays a claim, they use the money from the premiums collected to pay it.
> 
> Georgetown sells insurance to its students.  It charges them a premium for that insurance.  When you have a claim, the premiums cover it.  Provided the insurance company is run properly, the cost of claims is always equal to or lower than the premiums collected.
> 
> If birth control is covered under the plan, then the plan would take the above into account in setting premiums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes moron we know, the price of our insurance is going to go up so people can fuck like rabbits, where you been all week?
Click to expand...


You're a student at Georgetown?  That'll be the day.


----------



## Seawytch

Full-Auto said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viagra shouldn't be covered either.  We don't cover aspirin, cough syrup, libs want plan B over the counter, meaning not covered by insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Viagra is and we aren't having fucking hearings in Congress about it. Bill O'Reilly even defended covering Viagra and not contraception.
> 
> Do you know how incredibly stupid it is NOT to cover contraception in health insurance plans? How stupidly more expensive it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many plans do?
> 
> This is where your rant falls apart.  at last count I am aware of only 20% on policies did.
> 
> But post a larger number if you can.
Click to expand...


Georgetown's does...the one that Ms. Fluke was testifying about. It covers Viagra, but not contraception. Pretty stupid don't you think?

How about YOU post something that backs up your assertion that only 20% of insurers cover ED medication?

Here's what I found:

_*nearly half* of approximately 300,000 men who seek renewed sexual vigor via Viagra each week *are being fully or partially reimbursed by their health insurers.* Additionally, *insurers are reimbursing up to 73 percent of impotence patients using less sexy treatments such as Caverject, which requires an injection in the urethra. *Medicaid programs in at least 10 states now "guarantee satisfying sex for the impotent poor." States such as Arkansas, Florida and Maryland subsidize 4 to 6 medicinal erections per month, while Utah covers 10 (to help men "approach normality," said Duane Park, Utahs Medicaid drug utilization reviewer). Viagra seekers in Montana must merely cover a $2 copayment typically required for prescription medications._​
A Tale of Two Pills


----------



## paperview

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viagra shouldn't be covered either.  *We don't cover aspirin, cough syrup, *libs want plan B over the counter, meaning not covered by insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspirin and cough syrup are not prescription treatments, doofus.
> 
> 
> (Yes, some cough syrup is prescription - THAT is covered under your health insurance.  See the difference?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them are against the religion of the church that sponsors Georgetown ether.
Click to expand...

1. Georgetown U is not a CHURCH.  It is church affiliated. Difference.

2. Georgetown U allows contraception coverage for it's employees, so they obviously have no problem *with the insurance*  covering some of those that fall under their umbrella.

It appears their 'objection on religious grounds' is somewhat selective.


----------



## kaz

bodecea said:


> The "word game"?       You go on about her whole speech being about HER sex life.   Your words, not ours.  When called on it, you squirm and twist.   Pretty funny actually, this concession of yours.



She says her values are that if she had to pick between a prestigious college and getting free birth control, she'd pick the birth control.  Yeah, she's a slut.


----------



## Pheonixops

Katzndogz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   *She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.*  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
Click to expand...

How much does it cost for a prescription of birth control pills on a monthly or yearly basis?


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I expect a dickhead like *you* to say this, but I'm kinda surprised at some of the people who thanked you for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty mild given the comments from the left on Palins children.
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the Santorum's and their little baby that died
Click to expand...


Two wrongs don't make a right, and I took on the leftists here who tried to make hay out of the Santorums' dead child.  

Doesn't excuse what Limbaugh did in the least.  This is the argument I would expect a nine year old to come up with.  "Billy did it, too!"


----------



## edthecynic

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. *He supports no candidate.* He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush himself claimed that and bitched about it after the 2008 election.  *Your last paragraph pretty much is a humungous lie*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion....however *I listen to him 5 days a week and I know it's true*.
Click to expand...

Of course, what you hear and what you comprehend are two very different things!

January 4, 2008
RUSH:   People need leadership.  It's one of my mantras.  They want leadership.  And to a lot of these people,* I am their leader.  And they think that I am AWOL on leadership because I don't come out and endorse a candidate*, and because I don't come out and go through the candidates' particulars and suggest this is good, this is bad. * I have actually been doing that; if anybody listens regularly, they shouldn't really be having a tough time figuring out who I like and who I don't like.*

CALLER:  Totally.

RUSH: * But nevertheless, maybe that kind of subtlety is not powerful enough to get through. *


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But not ONE Republican Hopeful* has come out and condemned him or called for him to be takenoff the air. What prompted Limbaughs, half-assed, "I'm sorry I got caught" apology is that his sponsors were all threatening to bail.
> 
> Romney, Santorum, Gingrich were all too afraid of this guy to call him on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy I don't know where you have been, but they all have come out and said it was a good thing Rush apologized.
> 
> Fluke is just a rich feminist who thinks people should be ENTITLED to others monies because then they crow how much more they CARE.
> 
> This whole kabuki theater was a set up to take the heat off the Obama and his huge blunder (that will COST HIM, not Rush) with religious people and organizations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Saying "it's good he apologized" isn't good enough. They should have gone a lot further. *What Limbaugh (whom by the way I listen to occassionally and find sometimes even insightful) said was so beyond the pale of discourse, much harsher condemnation is called for.
> 
> But that's the trap the GOP has gotten itself into. It has for decades played these games with the most extreme religious people, in order to win elections, and now they can't go against them, even on matters that have been effectively settled.
> 
> Birth Control was a settled issue 45 years ago. It has reordered our society, for good or for ill.
> 
> Obama played this splendidly.  Do you really think THIS is the issue Mitt Romney wants to be talking about right now?
Click to expand...


What do you suggest, a public hanging.
and it doesn't bother you that your President stoops to this level of pettiness that you call, splendid, taking one citizens side over another? and here I thought he was suppose to REPRESNT ALL..pretty pathetic if you ask me


----------



## EriktheRed

Katzndogz said:


> [
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.



You, sir, are an ignorant dumbass.


----------



## Pheonixops

NYcarbineer said:


> Ironically, in the 90's, "Character Matters" became a well worn slogan on the Right,
> 
> and the man primarily responsible for that was none other than Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> I would like to be able to ask him when, for him personally, did  that slogan expire?



Good question, the guy is a pig.


----------



## EriktheRed

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy I don't know where you have been, but they all have come out and said it was a good thing Rush apologized.
> 
> Fluke is just a rich feminist who thinks people should be ENTITLED to others monies because then they crow how much more they CARE.
> 
> This whole kabuki theater was a set up to take the heat off the Obama and his huge blunder (that will COST HIM, not Rush) with religious people and organizations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saying "it's good he apologized" isn't good enough. They should have gone a lot further. *What Limbaugh (whom by the way I listen to occassionally and find sometimes even insightful) said was so beyond the pale of discourse, much harsher condemnation is called for.
> 
> But that's the trap the GOP has gotten itself into. It has for decades played these games with the most extreme religious people, in order to win elections, and now they can't go against them, even on matters that have been effectively settled.
> 
> Birth Control was a settled issue 45 years ago. It has reordered our society, for good or for ill.
> 
> Obama played this splendidly.  Do you really think THIS is the issue Mitt Romney wants to be talking about right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you suggest, a public hanging.
> and it doesn't bother you that your President stoops to this level of pettiness that you call, splendid, taking one citizens side over another? and here I thought he was suppose to REPRESNT ALL..pretty pathetic if you ask me
Click to expand...


Get off yer high horse, toots.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Seawytch said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you changed your position from yesterday when you said, and I quote:
> 
> _wow. let me get this right. the young woman comes out and says it costs 3000 dollars just to make it thru college for contraception rush calls her a slut and rush is wrong?​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if she can't afford it what makes her think we can? Abstinence Only is starting to look good to those of us who have to pay for all this dreamed up shit you liberals come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wasn't asking for you or I to pay for it...she was pointing out what the real world consequences are of insurance companies not covering contraception.
Click to expand...



Everyone must pay for it through the cost of insurance premiums. Health Care should not include viagra NOR contraception of any kind. That should be left to the indivdual to have to pay for it themselves. I shouldn't have to pay for someone else's chosen lifestyle.


----------



## Pheonixops

paperview said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no_ behavior_ she engaged in, other than testifying in Washington.
> 
> And you have got to be as rock solid stupid as Rush and his dittohead idiots to make a statement like "to use that much birth control."
> 
> *You fucking dolts don't even understand how the pill works.*  You take ONE pill a  day - if you have no sex, or if you have sex 10 times a week. The cost of the pill has nothing to do with the amount of sex one has.
> 
> Christ, some of you have the IQ of lint.
Click to expand...

That's what pigs like limbaugh, hannity, and co. work off of. They know they can stir their legion of dolts into a frenzy, so they can get "the base' of dolts to go vote for a clown like Santorum.


----------



## NYcarbineer

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder, for the thousandth time:
> 
> You pay premiums for insurance.  When the insurance company pays a claim, they use the money from the premiums collected to pay it.
> 
> Georgetown sells insurance to its students.  It charges them a premium for that insurance.  When you have a claim, the premiums cover it.  Provided the insurance company is run properly, the cost of claims is always equal to or lower than the premiums collected.
> 
> If birth control is covered under the plan, then the plan would take the above into account in setting premiums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes moron we know, the price of our insurance is going to go up so people can fuck like rabbits, where you been all week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny innit? The party of people who want to convince us they are adult  enough to make "REPRODUCTIVE CHOICE" are the same people who aren't  adult enough to don a condom or swallow a pill..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


Owweee.  lol


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy I don't know where you have been, but they all have come out and said it was a good thing Rush apologized.
> 
> Fluke is just a rich feminist who thinks people should be ENTITLED to others monies because then they crow how much more they CARE.
> 
> This whole kabuki theater was a set up to take the heat off the Obama and his huge blunder (that will COST HIM, not Rush) with religious people and organizations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saying "it's good he apologized" isn't good enough. They should have gone a lot further. *What Limbaugh (whom by the way I listen to occassionally and find sometimes even insightful) said was so beyond the pale of discourse, much harsher condemnation is called for.
> 
> But that's the trap the GOP has gotten itself into. It has for decades played these games with the most extreme religious people, in order to win elections, and now they can't go against them, even on matters that have been effectively settled.
> 
> Birth Control was a settled issue 45 years ago. It has reordered our society, for good or for ill.
> 
> Obama played this splendidly. Do you really think THIS is the issue Mitt Romney wants to be talking about right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you suggest, a public hanging.
> and it doesn't bother you that your President stoops to this level of pettiness that you call, splendid, taking one citizens side over another? and here I thought he was suppose to REPRESNT ALL..pretty pathetic if you ask me
Click to expand...

 
Took awhile for joey to show his true coluors, didn't it?


----------



## kaz

NYcarbineer said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truely?   Well then, it will be easy for you to link such a conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.
> 
> What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.
> 
> So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
Click to expand...


I read as far as I could until I couldn't see through the tears of laughter.  What a heartbreaking story.  Girls want to get laid and they're embarrassed and ashamed in pharmacies when they learn that they have to pay for their own contraception.  It would be bad even if it were a joke.  But she's serious.  Her school doesn't pay for her to have sex.  My heart bleeds...


----------



## Stephanie

Pheonixops said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By her behavior Fluke proved the absolute truth of what he said.   She wants birth control coverage to the tune of $1,000 a year.  As has been ABUNDANTLY made clear, to use that much BC, she has to be having sex so often that it's a wonder how she is getting through school.  But that's a matter between the school and the professors.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no_ behavior_ she engaged in, other than testifying in Washington.
> 
> And you have got to be as rock solid stupid as Rush and his dittohead idiots to make a statement like "to use that much birth control."
> 
> *You fucking dolts don't even understand how the pill works.*  You take ONE pill a  day - if you have no sex, or if you have sex 10 times a week. The cost of the pill has nothing to do with the amount of sex one has.
> 
> Christ, some of you have the IQ of lint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what pigs like limbaugh, hannity, and co. work off of. They know they can stir their legion of dolts into a frenzy, so they can get "the base' of dolts to go vote for a clown like Santorum.
Click to expand...


lol, which "dolts" have started all the threads on Rush and been all hot and bothered over a RADIO HOST..? you people are dumbasses


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saying "it's good he apologized" isn't good enough. They should have gone a lot further. *What Limbaugh (whom by the way I listen to occassionally and find sometimes even insightful) said was so beyond the pale of discourse, much harsher condemnation is called for.
> 
> But that's the trap the GOP has gotten itself into. It has for decades played these games with the most extreme religious people, in order to win elections, and now they can't go against them, even on matters that have been effectively settled.
> 
> Birth Control was a settled issue 45 years ago. It has reordered our society, for good or for ill.
> 
> Obama played this splendidly.  Do you really think THIS is the issue Mitt Romney wants to be talking about right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest, a public hanging.
> and it doesn't bother you that your President stoops to this level of pettiness that you call, splendid, taking one citizens side over another? and here I thought he was suppose to REPRESNT ALL..pretty pathetic if you ask me
Click to expand...


Public Hanging? NOpe.  Take him off the air and never take him seriously again? Maybe. 

Stop cowering in fear of him, as GOP candidates have been doing for years now? Well, that would be a good start.  Romney is winning without Rush's help, and so did McCain. 

Occassionally, government has to take one side over another.  

The sides here are a 

1) Average working or going to school at institutions owned by the Church, who seek comprehensive health care as they were promised when hired. 

and 

2) A bunch of old guys in dresses who didn't show nearly this much concern when their clergy were molesting children.  

Sorry, if there was a side to be picked in this fight, Obama picked the right one.  This isn't a first amendment issue.  The first amendment is not a "get out of obeying the law free card."  

Why the GOP let itself get sucked into this trap is the more interesting question, although I think the answer will be quite depressing.


----------



## EriktheRed

kaz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.
> 
> What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.
> 
> So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read as far as I could until I couldn't see through the tears of laughter.  What a heartbreaking story.  Girls want to get laid and they're embarrassed and ashamed in pharmacies when they learn that they have to pay for their own contraception.  It would be bad even if it were a joke.  But she's serious.  Her school doesn't pay for her to have sex.  My heart bleeds...
Click to expand...


IOW, you didn't. And it shows.


----------



## kaz

EriktheRed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read as far as I could until I couldn't see through the tears of laughter.  What a heartbreaking story.  Girls want to get laid and *they're embarrassed and ashamed in pharmacies when they learn that they have to pay for their own contraception*.  It would be bad even if it were a joke.  But she's serious.  Her school doesn't pay for her to have sex.  My heart bleeds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you didn't. And it shows.
Click to expand...


You just showed the liar is you, dumb ass.  That was a direct story from her testimony.


----------



## JoeB131

kaz said:


> I read as far as I could until I couldn't see through the tears of laughter.  What a heartbreaking story.  Girls want to get laid and they're embarrassed and ashamed in pharmacies when they learn that they have to pay for their own contraception.  It would be bad even if it were a joke.  But she's serious.  *Her school doesn't pay for her to have sex. * My heart bleeds...



No, her school doesn't pay her. 

She pays her school.  She pays $30,000 in tuition. Part of that tuition is comprehensive health coverage for the time she is there.  

There are only two parties that should be having this conversation. 

1) Medical professionals.
2) Patients. 

Chruches, Governments, universities, Employers and Insurance companies shouldn't be involved in the conversation at all.


----------



## paulitician

The man apologizes yet the Left-Bots still go on feigning outrage. Look here's the deal Left-Bots, the horse has been dead for awhile on this one. So continuing to beat it, aint gonna get you anywhere. Looks like you'll just have to invent a new phony outrage. Good luck with that.


----------



## namvet

Shes a moocher and a tool of the Nanny State. Shes a poster girl for the rabid Planned Parenthood lobby and its eugenics-inspired foremothers.

she's not stupid either. she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a 100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's. and she knows it. which proves she's a plant.

Limbaugh should mount a massive attack. which I support 110%


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> boy I don't know where you have been, but they all have come out and said it was a good thing Rush apologized.
> 
> Fluke is just a rich feminist who thinks people should be ENTITLED to others monies because then they crow how much more they CARE.
> 
> This whole kabuki theater was a set up to take the heat off the Obama and his huge blunder (that will COST HIM, not Rush) with religious people and organizations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saying "it's good he apologized" isn't good enough. They should have gone a lot further. *What Limbaugh (whom by the way I listen to occassionally and find sometimes even insightful) said was so beyond the pale of discourse, much harsher condemnation is called for.
> 
> But that's the trap the GOP has gotten itself into. It has for decades played these games with the most extreme religious people, in order to win elections, and now they can't go against them, even on matters that have been effectively settled.
> 
> Birth Control was a settled issue 45 years ago. It has reordered our society, for good or for ill.
> 
> Obama played this splendidly.  Do you really think THIS is the issue Mitt Romney wants to be talking about right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you suggest, a public hanging.
> and it doesn't bother you that your President stoops to this level of pettiness that you call, splendid, taking one citizens side over another? and here I thought he was suppose to REPRESNT ALL..pretty pathetic if you ask me
Click to expand...


Taking one citizens side over another?

Are you suggesting that he should have taken Rush's side?


----------



## kaz

JoeB131 said:


> There are only two parties that should be having this conversation.
> 
> 1) Medical professionals.
> 2) Patients.



Right, the people being forced to pay for it have no say, we need to STFU.  If she's paying her own bills, you're dead on.  But when they are handed to the rest of us, you're damned straight we're involved in the discussion.  Liberalism, stupidity in action...

If you weren't such a dumb ass you'd realize you gave a good reason she should pay her own bills.  Then it wouldn't be our business.


----------



## paperview

kaz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.
> 
> What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.
> 
> So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read as far as I could until I couldn't see through the tears of laughter.  What a heartbreaking story.  Girls want to get laid and they're embarrassed and ashamed in pharmacies when they learn that they have to pay for their own contraception.  It would be bad even if it were a joke.  But she's serious.  Her school doesn't pay for her to have sex.  My heart bleeds...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I bet you busted a gut laughing about the woman who* lost A FUCKING OVARY* because some backward repressed neanderthals were squabbling about whether they should pay of for birth control pills that would have helped her cysts.   Now she's going through early menopause and may never get pregnant.

You probably had a good guffaw reading about the extremely painful condition of endometriosis Fluke relayed - *the kind of pain which makes you feel like a bullet was shot through your uterus* - and that BC pills can help relieve, but the "moral" jackaass Jesuits couldn't see fit to cover.

Bet it was just ruckus laughter in your house as you got your big FU off suffering women.


----------



## namvet

she claims she's fuckin every swingin dick on the campus. let's see the vids.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saying "it's good he apologized" isn't good enough. They should have gone a lot further. *What Limbaugh (whom by the way I listen to occassionally and find sometimes even insightful) said was so beyond the pale of discourse, much harsher condemnation is called for.
> 
> But that's the trap the GOP has gotten itself into. It has for decades played these games with the most extreme religious people, in order to win elections, and now they can't go against them, even on matters that have been effectively settled.
> 
> Birth Control was a settled issue 45 years ago. It has reordered our society, for good or for ill.
> 
> Obama played this splendidly.  Do you really think THIS is the issue Mitt Romney wants to be talking about right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest, a public hanging.
> and it doesn't bother you that your President stoops to this level of pettiness that you call, splendid, taking one citizens side over another? and here I thought he was suppose to REPRESNT ALL..pretty pathetic if you ask me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking one citizens side over another?
> 
> Are you suggesting that he should have taken Rush's side?
Click to expand...


Here's a clue, he could of kept his stupid mouth SHUT. Then it wouldn't be perceived as him taking one citizens side over another. but I guess that would be asking him to act LIKE A PRESIDENT who REPRESNTS ALL THE PEOPLE


----------



## EriktheRed

kaz said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read as far as I could until I couldn't see through the tears of laughter.  What a heartbreaking story.  Girls want to get laid and *they're embarrassed and ashamed in pharmacies when they learn that they have to pay for their own contraception*.  It would be bad even if it were a joke.  But she's serious.  Her school doesn't pay for her to have sex.  My heart bleeds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, you didn't. And it shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just showed the liar is you, dumb ass.  That was a direct story from her testimony.
Click to expand...


You obviously didn't read it ALL, dipshit.


----------



## paperview

namvet said:


> She&#8217;s a moocher and a tool of the Nanny State. She&#8217;s a poster girl for the rabid Planned Parenthood lobby and its eugenics-inspired foremothers.
> 
> she's not stupid either. she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it. which proves she's a plant.
> 
> Limbaugh should mount a massive attack. which I support 110%


Wow. 

"a years supply of IUD's"

Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## kaz

paperview said:


> Yeah, I bet you busted a gut laughing about the woman who* lost A FUCKING OVARY* because some backward repressed neanderthals were squabbling about whether they should pay of for birth control pills that would have helped her cysts.   Now she's going through early menopause and may never get pregnant.
> 
> You probably had a good guffaw reading about the extremely painful condition of endometriosis Fluke relayed - *the kind of pain which makes you feel like a bullet was shot through your uterus* - and that BC pills can help relieve, but the "moral" jackaass Jesuits couldn't see fit to cover.
> 
> Bet it was just ruckus laughter in your house as you got your big FU off suffering women.



Another example of an actual "strawman" argument for RW.  He uses the term wrong all the time, I'm trying to show him good examples of them.

I quoted her points on using birth control for sex.  Her testimony on that was a bad comedy skit.  The part of using birth control to treat medical problems came from the stick you need to pull out of your ass.


----------



## bodecea

namvet said:


> she claims she's fuckin every swingin dick on the campus. let's see the vids.



It sometimes amazes me how readily you lie.  As if it's what you do best.  Or it's the only thing you can do.


----------



## EriktheRed

paulitician said:


> The man apologizes yet the Left-Bots still go on feigning outrage. Look here's the deal Left-Bots, the horse has been dead for awhile on this one. So continuing to beat it, aint gonna get you anywhere. Looks like you'll just have to invent a new phony outrage. Good luck with that.



Au contraire, this horse is still kicking and you better believe we and others outside of forumland are NOT gonna stop talking about it. When you stike gold, you keep mining.


----------



## paperview

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two parties that should be having this conversation.
> 
> 1) Medical professionals.
> 2) Patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the people being forced to pay for it have no say, we need to STFU.  If she's paying her own bills, you're dead on.  But when they are handed to the rest of us, you're damned straight we're involved in the discussion.  Liberalism, stupidity in action...
> 
> If you weren't such a dumb ass you'd realize you gave a good reason she should pay her own bills.  Then it wouldn't be our business.
Click to expand...

Unless you are part of the Georgetown U law school insurance pool, you're not paying a damn thing.


----------



## Liability

Listening said:


> If RL apologized...it was in his own self interest.
> 
> Do you really think he is sorry ?
> 
> Get a grip.



I don't know.  While I agree the apology might be tainted out of pure self-interest, it is also possible that he belatedly realized that he had gone a bit too far.

I agree on the latter.

And I think an apology (to that extent) was warranted.

Who the hell are we to say that (at least to that extent) it wasn't sincere?


----------



## JoeB131

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two parties that should be having this conversation.
> 
> 1) Medical professionals.
> 2) Patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the people being forced to pay for it have no say, we need to STFU.  If she's paying her own bills, you're dead on.  But when they are handed to the rest of us, you're damned straight we're involved in the discussion.  Liberalism, stupidity in action...
> 
> If you weren't such a dumb ass you'd realize you gave a good reason she should pay her own bills.  Then it wouldn't be our business.
Click to expand...


Well, then we get into the whole question of "whose paying her bills", don't we, dumbass.  

The Church is taking money from her to provide a service.  It's not paying her anything. if the Church doesn't want to be in that business, they should sell Georgetown U. to a private concern and not sully their hands.  (Except of course, there's money to be made, and religion is always about the money.)  

Fact is, everyone is paying into the system, but we don't put medical treatment up to a vote.  It's a professional service that should be handled by PROFESSIONALS.  Just because we buy a plane ticket does not mean we get to tell the pilot how to fly the plane.


----------



## The T

namvet said:


> she claims she's fuckin every swingin dick on the campus. let's see the vids.


 She does ring up quite a contraception bill, doesn't she? She can screw whomever she wants as often as she wants. SHE can pay for it on her own dime...if she can't pay? Then I suggest she alter her deviant behaviour. Her daddy must be _so proud_ of her...


----------



## kaz

EriktheRed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, you didn't. And it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just showed the liar is you, dumb ass.  That was a direct story from her testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read it ALL, dipshit.
Click to expand...


kaz:  I read some of it

EriktheRed:  oh yeah, you're a liar you didn't

kaz:  I quoted it

EriktheRed:  Oh yeah, well you didn't read all of it.

No duh, I told you that.  I read and was commenting on the need for law student ho's to have sex but not pay for it.


----------



## bodecea

paperview said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shes a moocher and a tool of the Nanny State. Shes a poster girl for the rabid Planned Parenthood lobby and its eugenics-inspired foremothers.
> 
> she's not stupid either. she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it. which proves she's a plant.
> 
> Limbaugh should mount a massive attack. which I support 110%
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "a years supply of IUD's"
> 
> Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


In a way it's educational watching them parade their ignorance on the subject.  Isn't it?


----------



## Stephanie

see here. Only the left gets to decide when it's FITTING to call someone a whore or A SLUT..

SNIP:
California NOW Chief: Calling Whitman a 'Whore' is Accurate

*Published October 15, 2010*
| FoxNews.com



The president of the National Organization for Women may have said it's wrong for anyone to call a woman a "whore," but the head of the California NOW affiliate says Republican gubernatorial candidate Meg Whitman is one.

*California NOW President Parry Bellasalma told the TPM blog on Thursday that the description of the Republican candidate for governor of California is accurate.*

"Meg Whitman could be described as 'a political whore.' Yes, that's an accurate statement," Bellasalma said after a TPM blogger called to ask her about a story that appeared on the Daily Caller website.

In the Daily Caller report, Bellasalma said a conversation recorded by a voicemail system after Whitman's Democratic opponent, Jerry Brown, thought he'd hung up on the Los Angeles Police Protective League demonstrates that Whitman is a sell-out and thus deserving of the description.



Read more: California NOW Chief: Calling Whitman A &#39;Whore&#39; Is Accurate | Fox News


----------



## edthecynic

namvet said:


> She&#8217;s a moocher and a tool of the Nanny State. She&#8217;s a poster girl for the rabid Planned Parenthood lobby and its eugenics-inspired foremothers.
> 
> she's not stupid either. she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or *a 100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's.* and she knows it. which proves she's a plant.
> 
> Limbaugh should mount a massive attack. which I support 110%


Another birth control expert!


----------



## paulitician

Just another dishonest Entitlement/Moocher Democrat. She really does believe everyone owes her something. That's the warped mentality the Democrats have created. Rush should have just called her a liar and left it at that. His use of the term 'Slut' was a bit gratuitous and unnecessary. Why stoop to the Left's level? Glad to see he apologized though. Way to man-up Rush.


----------



## paperview

kaz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I bet you busted a gut laughing about the woman who* lost A FUCKING OVARY* because some backward repressed neanderthals were squabbling about whether they should pay of for birth control pills that would have helped her cysts.   Now she's going through early menopause and may never get pregnant.
> 
> You probably had a good guffaw reading about the extremely painful condition of endometriosis Fluke relayed - *the kind of pain which makes you feel like a bullet was shot through your uterus* - and that BC pills can help relieve, but the "moral" jackaass Jesuits couldn't see fit to cover.
> 
> Bet it was just ruckus laughter in your house as you got your big FU off suffering women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of an actual "strawman" argument for RW.  He uses the term wrong all the time, I'm trying to show him good examples of them.
> 
> I quoted her points on using birth control for sex.  Her testimony on that was a bad comedy skit.  The part of using birth control to treat medical problems came from the stick you need to pull out of your ass.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Really sucks when people pay for health insurance only to find their prescriptions are not covered. 
It would be wrong of me to hope that happens to you some day.

So I won't say it.


----------



## The T

paulitician said:


> Just another dishonest Entitlement/Moocher Democrat. She really does believe everyone owes her something. That's the warped mentality the Democrats have created. Rush should have just called her a liar and left it at that. His use of the term 'Slut' was a bit gratuitous and unnecessary. Why stoop to the Left's level? Glad to see he apologized though. Way to man-up Rush.


Agreed. Glad he did apologize. *I* still see her as a harlot...and a disingenuous one.


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> she claims she's fuckin every swingin dick on the campus. let's see the vids.
> 
> 
> 
> She does ring up quite a contraception bill, doesn't she? She can screw whomever she wants as often as she wants. SHE can pay for it on her own dime...if she can't pay? Then I suggest she alter her deviant behaviour. Her daddy must be _so proud_ of her...
Click to expand...


I have to hand it to you boys.   You've come up with a wonderfully effective issue for the 2012 election.   And not just the presidency either.  This will play quite well at the Congressional race level too.


----------



## JoeB131

paperview said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two parties that should be having this conversation.
> 
> 1) Medical professionals.
> 2) Patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the people being forced to pay for it have no say, we need to STFU.  If she's paying her own bills, you're dead on.  But when they are handed to the rest of us, you're damned straight we're involved in the discussion.  Liberalism, stupidity in action...
> 
> If you weren't such a dumb ass you'd realize you gave a good reason she should pay her own bills.  Then it wouldn't be our business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you are part of the Georgetown U law school insurance pool, you're not paying a damn thing.
Click to expand...


which is the point, she's paying into this pool, Kaz isn't.  

Why is this lost on people?  

On the larger issue of insurance, the fact is, insurance is a byproduct of your labor.  That should give you some say in what the terms are.  

Now, there is an argument that can be made that the church has a contientious right to object or to generally limit what it covers on business principle.  

But those arguments are not helped by a guy who was thrice-divorced calling a young woman a "slut" and telling her to post porn videos of herself.


----------



## kaz

JoeB131 said:


> The Church is taking money from her to provide a service.  It's not paying her anything



Well that would be an issue if you weren't full of crap.  Can you show the link that they aren't paying any of her medical bills?  They aren't paying for contraception, which is something they don't say they will pay for.

I want my insurance to pay for my Dr. Sholls, my feet get sore.  And I want more expensive shoes.  My insurance needs to pay for that.  I need to lose some weight, but diet foods sucks.  I want government to force my insurance to pay for better tasting diet food.  And smoking, it's better for the people on my policy if I quit, government should force them to pay for my program.  I get callouses on my hands when I work in the yard.  Government needs to force my insurance carrier to pay for quality gloves to prevent that.

Yeah, it is that stupid.


----------



## EriktheRed

kaz said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just showed the liar is you, dumb ass.  That was a direct story from her testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read it ALL, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I read some of it
> 
> EriktheRed:  oh yeah, you're a liar you didn't
> 
> kaz:  I quoted it
> 
> EriktheRed:  Oh yeah, well you didn't read all of it.
> 
> No duh, I told you that.  I read and was commenting on the need for law student ho's to have sex but not pay for it.
Click to expand...


Well, as has already been explained more than once, there are other uses for oral contraception and she explained that in her testimony. Guess you didn't read that part or you didn't get it if you did.

If dumbass wingnuts like yourself want to keep shouting what a "slut" she is, go right ahead. It's obviously working so well for you so far.


----------



## paperview

bodecea said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> She&#8217;s a moocher and a tool of the Nanny State. She&#8217;s a poster girl for the rabid Planned Parenthood lobby and its eugenics-inspired foremothers.
> 
> she's not stupid either. she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it. which proves she's a plant.
> 
> Limbaugh should mount a massive attack. which I support 110%
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "a years supply of IUD's"
> 
> Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a way it's educational watching them parade their ignorance on the subject.  Isn't it?
Click to expand...

It really is.  I mean I knew a lot of social cons were idiots and all, but I didn't know the combined IQ when it came to this stuff was that of a box of Junior Mints.


----------



## oreo

madasheck said:


> Here's the text of the so-called "apology" issued Saturday by the Fat Man. If this was any weaker, it would look like swiss cheese with all the holes in it. Of course, it'll appease his dittoloonies.
> 
> *"For over 20 years, I have illustrated the absurd with absurdity, three hours a day, five days a week. In this instance, I chose the wrong words in my analogy of the situation. I did not mean a personal attack on Ms. Fluke.
> 
> "I think it is absolutely absurd that during these very serious political times, we are discussing personal sexual recreational activities before members of Congress. I personally do not agree that American citizens should pay for these social activities. What happened to personal responsibility and accountability? Where do we draw the line? If this is accepted as the norm, what will follow? Will we be debating if taxpayers should pay for new sneakers for all students that are interested in running to keep fit? In my monologue, I posited that it is not our business whatsoever to know what is going on in anyone's bedroom nor do I think it is a topic that should reach a Presidential level.
> 
> "My choice of words was not the best, and in the attempt to be humorous, I created a national stir. I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices."*​




You're right--it wasn't an apology.  This ego maniac who continually states "I have talent on loan from GOD" has turned his program into nothing more than TRASH talk.

In Limbaugh's effort to SUPPORT Rick Santorum--he freaked out and said this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODI-NALkI4c][Real Audio & Video] Rush Limbaugh Calls Sandra Fluke a "SLUT" - YouTube[/ame]


I am a fiscal conservative and haven't been able to listen to Limbaugh for a few months now.  His one-sided--distortion about the candidates have been totally biased and in favor of Rick Santorum.  FOX News is no longer fair and balanced either.  So I haven't been able to watch them either.  In fact, a couple have actually tried to defend Limbaugh's comment here which is absolutely nauseating.

There is absolutely no excuse what-so-ever for a comment like this.  *Rush Limbaugh has insulted every single woman in this country with this comment--and personally I don't know how any woman could turn on his program tomorrow morning.  *

3 major advertisers have pulled their contract with Limbaugh--so those "obscene profit" breaks that Limbaugh continually brags about are more than likely down to peanuts.

FOX news and Rush Limbaugh are TOAST with me.  Limbaugh deserves the FAT PIG award of the year.  *BTW--don't medical insurance companies pay for VIAGRA?*

The best primary election coverage is now coming from CNN--without all the B.S. attached.


----------



## kaz

paperview said:


> It would be wrong of me to hope that happens to you some day.
> 
> So I won't say it.



I have an HSA policy with a 10K deductible.  I live what I say, I don't run to government to get compensated for every piddling little bill.


----------



## Stephanie

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "a years supply of IUD's"
> 
> Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a way it's educational watching them parade their ignorance on the subject.  Isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really is.  I mean I knew a lot of social cons were idiots and all, but I didn't the combined IQ when it came to this stuff was that of a box of Junior Mints.
Click to expand...


Oh boy, so much intelligence in that post.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

JoeB131 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with California Girl, it sounds like her greater priority is NOT in her college degree and career.
> 
> As far as enslavement. An system that allows dependency on government to provide for your needs is the TRUE definition of enslavement. Look at all those on welfare who depend upon government, who wander the streets while not taking advantage of a free public school system, who are provided no incentive to get off of government dependency but are encouraged through a system that provides more government funding based upon how many kids you conceive, don't pay any taxes, and are not productive members of society able to achieve their own role of personal responsibility through earning their OWN income from a job.
> 
> Also, you have the freedom to choose a career that pays more, or attain further EDUCATION (wow imagine that) that allows you to attain a successful career that allows you to EARN that bigger income. All it takes is a little drive, initiative, and the willingness to take some personal risk OVER simply whining over the achievements of someone else. You *earn* the income you want to achieve, based upon how much *work* you want to put into it for the salary you desire. I have often felt, as each generation enters the job market, there are fewer people that have the hard enduring work ethic of generations before them. Yes I'm saying that the workers of today are more involved with "comforts" over personal drive and initiative. Where there are "comforts" there is this belief of personal "entitlements", as if we don't need to go through the risks, the need for further education, learning while growing from your mistakes, and the personal investments that the most successful often take. Entitlements are shortcuts without the need to take any personal responsibility for the choices you make. It's the more responsible individuals [the evil rich or business corporations that *EARN* a profit] that must pay for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn.. the tiresome "rugged indivdualist" argument.   When you grow up, you stop believing in fairy tales...
> 
> The rich don't "earn" anything.  This is horsecrap. They profit off the labor of others. They are parasites who have convinced stupid people they are vital organs. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> If there is less of a work ethic, it's because people don't see the advantage of it.  They see their older coworkers get let go because they are old.  Hardly an inspiration to work hard all your life, is it?
Click to expand...



When you grow up, you come to the personal decision to take on more personal responsibilities for yourself, not expect the government to do the job for you.

There is less of a work ethic because of the entitlement cancer that is creaping into this country. People believe in this crap that they shouldn't have to work hard, but allow the more successful to do all the work while they reap the benefits through Government redistribution. Those who simply look to entitlements and the evil rich, with all the wealth they are able to possess, are the equivalent to the whining complaining brat rich child of very financially successful parents. Have you seen some of these kids act? They don't think they need to work that hard either, but simply feel "entitled" (thus the term "entitlement" in entitlement programs) to take what they see someone else enjoys (this give me, give me, give me attitude . . . as they stomp around and whine in a childish display of a temper tantrum, in order to get what it is they want). Somehow there is this "right" to simply receive what someone else has without having to actually do anything more to earn for it. This falls right in line with the definition of someone who has a lazy mentality. There is nothing in the U.S. Constitution that supports such a government position. If you don't like the career you are in or your boss, no one is stopping you from taking the initiative to own a company yourself. Seems to me all you want to do is complain about it, without making the choice to educate yourself and establish through aquired skills, a more higher paying career where you can EARN the lifestyle you want.


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a way it's educational watching them parade their ignorance on the subject. Isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> It really is. I mean I knew a lot of social cons were idiots and all, but I didn't the combined IQ when it came to this stuff was that of a box of Junior Mints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, so much intelligence in that post.
Click to expand...

Indeed. I'm still trying to understand the venacular.


----------



## Liability

oreo said:


> * * * *
> 
> 
> You're right--it wasn't an apology.  * * * *.





> * I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices*.



No.  *You* are wrong.  It CLEARLY *was* an apology.


----------



## paperview

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Church is taking money from her to provide a service.  It's not paying her anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would be an issue if you weren't full of crap.  Can you show the link that they aren't paying any of her medical bills?  They aren't paying for contraception, which is something they don't say they will pay for.
> 
> I want my insurance to pay for my Dr. Sholls, my feet get sore.  And I want more expensive shoes.  My insurance needs to pay for that.  I need to lose some weight, but diet foods sucks.  I want government to force my insurance to pay for better tasting diet food.  And smoking, it's better for the people on my policy if I quit, government should force them to pay for my program.  I get callouses on my hands when I work in the yard.  Government needs to force my insurance carrier to pay for quality gloves to prevent that.
> 
> Yeah, it is that stupid.
Click to expand...

You just proved right there you didn't read all of her testimony.


----------



## kaz

EriktheRed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read it ALL, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz:  I read some of it
> 
> EriktheRed:  oh yeah, you're a liar you didn't
> 
> kaz:  I quoted it
> 
> EriktheRed:  Oh yeah, well you didn't read all of it.
> 
> No duh, I told you that.  I read and was commenting on the need for law student ho's to have sex but not pay for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as has already been explained more than once, there are other uses for oral contraception and she explained that in her testimony. Guess you didn't read that part or you didn't get it if you did.
> 
> If dumbass wingnuts like yourself want to keep shouting what a "slut" she is, go right ahead. It's obviously working so well for you so far.
Click to expand...


I'm against government forcing insurance to pay for contraception to have sex.  I've said nor addressed anything else.  How stupid are you?


----------



## Pheonixops

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder, for the thousandth time:
> 
> You pay premiums for insurance.  When the insurance company pays a claim, they use the money from the premiums collected to pay it.
> 
> Georgetown sells insurance to its students.  It charges them a premium for that insurance.  When you have a claim, the premiums cover it.  Provided the insurance company is run properly, the cost of claims is always equal to or lower than the premiums collected.
> 
> If birth control is covered under the plan, then the plan would take the above into account in setting premiums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes moron we know, the price of our insurance is going to go up so people can fuck like rabbits, where you been all week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny innit? The party of people who want to convince us they are adult  enough to make "REPRODUCTIVE CHOICE" are the same people who aren't  adult enough to don a condom or swallow a pill..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Classic paperview!


----------



## The T

Pheonixops said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes moron we know, the price of our insurance is going to go up so people can fuck like rabbits, where you been all week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny innit? The party of people who want to convince us they are adult enough to make "REPRODUCTIVE CHOICE" are the same people who aren't adult enough to don a condom or swallow a pill..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic paperview!
Click to expand...

 Classic Moronishness! 

*True Story*


----------



## edthecynic

namvet said:


> *she claims she's fuckin every swingin dick on the campus.* let's see the vids.


Another DittoTard moron mindlessly parroting his MessiahRushie's lies.

October 14, 2011
RUSH: On the cutting edge of societal evolution. Rush Limbaugh, *I say it, you believe it, with no questions.*


----------



## paperview

kaz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be wrong of me to hope that happens to you some day.
> 
> So I won't say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an HSA policy with a 10K deductible.  I live what I say, I don't run to government to get compensated for every piddling little bill.
Click to expand...

What the fuck is wrong with you?

Georgetown U is NOT the government. 

They are paying for a product and it's not being provided.


----------



## kaz

paperview said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Church is taking money from her to provide a service.  It's not paying her anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would be an issue if you weren't full of crap.  Can you show the link that they aren't paying any of her medical bills?  They aren't paying for contraception, which is something they don't say they will pay for.
> 
> I want my insurance to pay for my Dr. Sholls, my feet get sore.  And I want more expensive shoes.  My insurance needs to pay for that.  I need to lose some weight, but diet foods sucks.  I want government to force my insurance to pay for better tasting diet food.  And smoking, it's better for the people on my policy if I quit, government should force them to pay for my program.  I get callouses on my hands when I work in the yard.  Government needs to force my insurance carrier to pay for quality gloves to prevent that.
> 
> Yeah, it is that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved right there you didn't read all of her testimony.
Click to expand...


I "proved" it when I said it?  No duh.  I read enough of her stupid rationalizations that women shouldn't have to pay for their own contraception.

If people are not being treated for illnesses which are covered under their policy, they would be in court arguing breach of contract, not in front of congress telling them what they should use guns to force insurance companies to do.


----------



## paperview

Stephanie said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a way it's educational watching them parade their ignorance on the subject.  Isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> It really is.  I mean I knew a lot of social cons were idiots and all, but I didn't know the combined IQ when it came to this stuff was that of a box of Junior Mints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, so much intelligence in that post.
Click to expand...


Read it again, junior mint.


----------



## paperview

kaz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would be an issue if you weren't full of crap.  Can you show the link that they aren't paying any of her medical bills?  They aren't paying for contraception, which is something they don't say they will pay for.
> 
> I want my insurance to pay for my Dr. Sholls, my feet get sore.  And I want more expensive shoes.  My insurance needs to pay for that.  I need to lose some weight, but diet foods sucks.  I want government to force my insurance to pay for better tasting diet food.  And smoking, it's better for the people on my policy if I quit, government should force them to pay for my program.  I get callouses on my hands when I work in the yard.  Government needs to force my insurance carrier to pay for quality gloves to prevent that.
> 
> Yeah, it is that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You just proved right there you didn't read all of her testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "proved" it when I said it?  No duh.  I read enough of her stupid rationalizations that women shouldn't have to pay for their own contraception.
> 
> If people are not being treated for illnesses which are covered under their policy, they would be in court arguing breach of contract, not in front of congress telling them what they should use guns to force insurance companies to do.
Click to expand...

So you stopped reading at the point you laughed because a woman's prescription wasn't covered?

How bout you read more.

You won;t though.  I know it. 



> When I look around my campus, I see the faces of the women affected by this lack of contraceptive coverage.
> 
> And especially in the last week, I have heard more and more of their  stories. On a daily basis, I hear yet from another woman from Georgetown  or from another school or who works for a religiously-affiliated  employer, and they tell me that they have suffered financially and  emotionally and medically because of this lack of coverage.
> 
> And so, I&#8217;m here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them &#8211; not me &#8211; to be heard.
> 
> Without insurance coverage, contraception, as you know, can cost a  woman over $3,000 during law school. For a lot of students who, like me,  are on public interest scholarships, that&#8217;s practically an entire  summer&#8217;s salary. 40% of the female students at Georgetown Law reported  to us that they struggle financially as a result of this policy.
> 
> One told us about how embarrassed and just powerless she felt when she  was standing at the pharmacy counter and learned for the first time  that contraception was not covered on her insurance and she had to turn  and walk away because she couldn&#8217;t afford that prescription. Women like  her have no choice but to go without contraception.
> 
> Just last week, a married female student told me that she had to stop  using contraception because she and her husband just couldn&#8217;t fit it  into their budget anymore. Women employed in low-wage jobs without  contraceptive coverage face the same choice.
> 
> And some might respond that contraception is accessible in lots of other ways. Unfortunately, that&#8217;s just not true.
> 
> Women&#8217;s health clinic provide a vital medical service, but as the  Guttmacher Institute has definitely documented, these clinics are unable  to meet the crushing demand for these services. Clinics are closing,  and women are being forced to go without the medical care they need.
> 
> How can Congress consider the [Rep. Jeff] Fortenberry (R-Neb.), [Sen.  Marco] Rubio (R-Fla.) and [Sen. Roy] Blunt (R-Mo.) legislation to allow  even more employers and institutions to refuse contraception coverage  and then respond that the non-profit clinics should step up to take care  of the resulting medical crisis, particularly when so many legislators  are attempting to de-fund those very same clinics?
> 
> These denial of contraceptive coverage impact real people.
> 
> In the worst cases, women who need these medications for other medical conditions suffer very dire consequences.
> 
> A friend of mine, for example, has polycystic ovarian syndrome, and  she has to take prescription birth control to stop cysts from growing on  her ovaries. Her prescription is technically covered by Georgetown&#8217;s  insurance because it&#8217;s not intended to prevent pregnancy.
> 
> Unfortunately, under many religious institutions and insurance plans,  it wouldn&#8217;t be. There would be no exception for other medical needs. And  under Sen. Blunt&#8217;s amendment, Sen. Rubio&#8217;s bill or Rep. Fortenberry&#8217;s  bill there&#8217;s no requirement that such an exception be made for these  medical needs.
> 
> When this exception does exist, these exceptions don&#8217;t accomplish  their well-intended goals because when you let university administrators  or other employers rather than women and their doctors dictate whose  medical needs are legitimate and whose are not, women&#8217;s health takes a  back seat to a bureaucracy focused on policing her body.
> 
> In 65% of the cases at our school, our female students were  interrogated by insurance representatives and university medical staff  about why they needed prescription and whether they were lying about  their symptoms.
> 
> For my friend and 20% of the women in her situation, she never got the  insurance company to cover her prescription. Despite verifications of  her illness from her doctor, her claim was denied repeatedly on the  assumption that she really wanted birth control to prevent pregnancy.  She&#8217;s gay. So clearly polycystic ovarian syndrome was a much more urgent  concern than accidental pregnancy for her.
> 
> After months paying over $100 out-of-pocket, she just couldn&#8217;t afford her medication anymore, and she had to stop taking it.
> 
> I learned about all of this when I walked out of a test and got a  message from her that in the middle of the night in her final exam  period she&#8217;d been in the emergency room. She&#8217;d been there all night in  just terrible, excruciating pain. She wrote to me, &#8216;It was so painful  I&#8217;d woke up thinking I&#8217;ve been shot.&#8217;
> 
> Without her taking the birth control, a massive cyst the size of a  tennis ball had grown on her ovary. She had to have surgery to remove  her entire ovary as a result.
> 
> On the morning I was originally scheduled to give this testimony, she  was sitting in a doctor&#8217;s office, trying to cope with the consequences  of this medical catastrophe.
> 
> Since last year&#8217;s surgery, she&#8217;s been experiencing night sweats and  weight gain and other symptoms of early menopause as a result of the  removal of her ovary. She&#8217;s 32-years-old.
> 
> As she put it, &#8216;If my body indeed does enter early menopause, no  fertility specialist in the world will be able to help me have my own  children. I will have no choice at giving my mother her desperately  desired grandbabies simply because the insurance policy that I paid for,  totally unsubsidized by my school, wouldn&#8217;t cover my prescription for  birth control when I needed it.&#8217;
> 
> Now, in addition to potentially facing the health complications that  come with having menopause at such an early age &#8211; increased risk of  cancer, heart disease, osteoporosis &#8211; she may never be able to conceive a  child.
> 
> Some may say that my friend&#8217;s tragic story is rare. It&#8217;s not. I wish it were
> 
> One woman told us doctors believe she has endometriosis, but that  can&#8217;t be proven without surgery. So the insurance has not been willing  to cover her medication &#8211; the contraception she needs to treat her  endometriosis.
> 
> Recently, another woman told me that she also has polycystic ovarian  syndrome and she&#8217;s struggling to pay for her medication and is terrified  to not have access to it.
> 
> Due to the barriers erected by Georgetown&#8217;s policy, she hasn&#8217;t been reimbursed for her medications since last August.
> 
> I sincerely pray that we don&#8217;t have to wait until she loses an ovary  or is diagnosed with cancer before her needs and the needs of all of  these women are taken seriously.
> 
> Because this is the message that not requiring coverage of  contraception sends: A woman&#8217;s reproductive health care isn&#8217;t a  necessity, isn&#8217;t a priority.
> 
> One woman told us that she knew birth control wasn&#8217;t covered on the  insurance and she assumed that that&#8217;s how Georgetown&#8217;s insurance handle  all of women&#8217;s reproductive and sexual health care. So when she was  raped, she didn&#8217;t go to the doctor, even to be examined or tested for  sexually transmitted infections, because she thought insurance wasn&#8217;t  going to cover something like that &#8211; something that was related to a  woman&#8217;s reproductive health.
> 
> As one other student put it: &#8216;This policy communicates to female students that our school doesn&#8217;t understand our needs.&#8217;
> 
> These are not feelings that male fellow student experience and they&#8217;re not burdens that male students must shoulder.
> 
> In the media lately, some conservative Catholic organizations have  been asking what did we expect when we enroll in a Catholic school?
> 
> We can only answer that we expected women to be treated equally, to  not have our school create untenable burdens that impede our academic  success.
> 
> We expected that our schools would live up to the Jesuit creed of  &#8216;cura personalis&#8216; &#8211; to care for the whole person &#8211; by meeting all of our  medical needs.
> 
> We expected that when we told our universities of the problem this policy created for us as students, they would help us.
> 
> We expected that when 94% of students oppose the policy the university  would respect our choices regarding insurance students pay for &#8211;  completely unsubsidized by the university.
> 
> We did not expect that women would be told in the national media that we should have gone to school elsewhere.
> 
> And even if that meant going to a less prestigious university, we  refuse to pick between a quality education and our health. And we resent  that in the 21st century, anyone think it&#8217;s acceptable to ask us to  make this choice simply because we are women.
> 
> Many of the women whose stories I&#8217;ve shared today are Catholic women.  So ours is not a war against the church. It is a struggle for the access  to the health care we need.
> 
> The President of the Association of Jesuit Colleges has shared that  Jesuit colleges and the universities appreciate the modifications to the  rule announced recently. Religious concerns are addressed and women get  the health care they need. And I sincerely hope that that is something  we can all agree upon.
> 
> Thank you very much.



What did Sandra Fluke really say? | Campaign 2012 | Washington Examiner


----------



## Stephanie

paperview said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is.  I mean I knew a lot of social cons were idiots and all, but I didn't know the combined IQ when it came to this stuff was that of a box of Junior Mints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, so much intelligence in that post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it again, junior mint.
Click to expand...


Naaa, it was too stupid the first time. Don't want to waste any IQ reading it again..


----------



## kaz

paperview said:


> They are paying for a product and it's not being provided.



She is paying for a policy which provides contraception and isn't getting that?  No she's not.

You believe the mysterious money appears from nowhere when it's to fund socialism delusion.  Her policy doesn't currently provide free contraception, so it's not build in.  If they are forced to provide it, then everyone's rates will go up by the average amount it costs for the contraception plus administration of the program plus markup.  Socialism isn't free just because you want it to be.

She has a choice if she's responsible, she can pay for contraception, she can not have sex.

When government forces her fellow students to pay for it, they don't have a choice.

I know you won't grasp this.  It's simple, but it's not socialism.  So it's a "lie."


----------



## EriktheRed

kaz said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> kaz:  I read some of it
> 
> EriktheRed:  oh yeah, you're a liar you didn't
> 
> kaz:  I quoted it
> 
> EriktheRed:  Oh yeah, well you didn't read all of it.
> 
> No duh, I told you that.  I read and was commenting on the need for law student ho's to have sex but not pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as has already been explained more than once, there are other uses for oral contraception and she explained that in her testimony. Guess you didn't read that part or you didn't get it if you did.
> 
> If dumbass wingnuts like yourself want to keep shouting what a "slut" she is, go right ahead. It's obviously working so well for you so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against government forcing insurance to pay for contraception to have sex.  I've said nor addressed anything else.  How stupid are you?
Click to expand...


I'm smart enough to see how it just got explained to you (more than once and by more than just me) how birth control pills can be used for more than just having sex and you keep lumping them in with viagra and condoms.


----------



## The T

edthecynic said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *she claims she's fuckin every swingin dick on the campus.* let's see the vids.
> 
> 
> 
> Another DittoTard moron mindlessly parroting his MessiahRushie's lies.
> 
> October 14, 2011
> RUSH: On the cutting edge of societal evolution. Rush Limbaugh, *I say it, you believe it, with no questions.*
Click to expand...

 
He actually said that eh? 





How about a link Edith...You *dingbat?*​


----------



## Pheonixops

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows that even when he apologizes it's never enough.
> 
> Rush didn't give them the exact words they wanted in his apology.
> 
> He had to say they were right to claim that we're trying to prevent this woman from getting BC.
> 
> He had to say that he was a filthy pig and that he was quitting.
> 
> They don't want him on the air. That is the purpose of their self-righteous indignation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.  I want him on the air as much as possible.
> 
> I want him to be free to say as much, as foul, as nasty as he wants it to be.
> 
> I wish he had a bigger blowhorn so that even more Americans could hear him.
> 
> Nothing would be better.
Click to expand...


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## kaz

paperview said:


> So you stopped reading at the point you laughed because a woman's prescription wasn't covered?
> 
> How bout you read more.
> 
> You won;t though.  I know it.



I didn't say I stopped at that point, I said that I quoted the story.  Here is what you and I will never agree on.  I think using contraception is people's responsibility to themselves.  You think it's someone else's responsibility.  Telling sad stories that people don't take responsibility for themselves isn't going to get me to want Obama/Harry/Nancy to fuck the rest of us so girls can get fucked without giving a fuck of the consequences of that unless someone else pays for it.


----------



## paperview

JoeB131 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the people being forced to pay for it have no say, we need to STFU.  If she's paying her own bills, you're dead on.  But when they are handed to the rest of us, you're damned straight we're involved in the discussion.  Liberalism, stupidity in action...
> 
> If you weren't such a dumb ass you'd realize you gave a good reason she should pay her own bills.  Then it wouldn't be our business.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are part of the Georgetown U law school insurance pool, you're not paying a damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is the point, she's paying into this pool, Kaz isn't.
> 
> Why is this lost on people?
> 
> On the larger issue of insurance, the fact is, insurance is a byproduct of your labor.  That should give you some say in what the terms are.
> 
> Now, there is an argument that can be made that the church has a contientious right to object or to generally limit what it covers on business principle.
> 
> But those arguments are not helped by a guy who was thrice-divorced calling a young woman a "slut" and telling her to post porn videos of herself.
Click to expand...



Well said.


----------



## kaz

EriktheRed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as has already been explained more than once, there are other uses for oral contraception and she explained that in her testimony. Guess you didn't read that part or you didn't get it if you did.
> 
> If dumbass wingnuts like yourself want to keep shouting what a "slut" she is, go right ahead. It's obviously working so well for you so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against government forcing insurance to pay for contraception to have sex.  I've said nor addressed anything else.  How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to see how it just got explained to you (more than once and by more than just me) how birth control pills can be used for more than just having sex and you keep lumping them in with viagra and condoms.
Click to expand...


But you're not smart enough to separate medical treatments from freedom to have sex pills.  So I guess we have a range.


----------



## paulitician

And on a side note, Liberal/Democrat Women do tend to be immoral sluts. They just lack moral fiber. It is what it is.


----------



## hjmick

For those who hate Limbaugh, it wouldn't matter what he said, the apology would never be enough.

For those who like Limbaugh, the apology will suffice.

For those who love Limbaugh, they are all wondering why such a fuss and they are thinking he said nothing for which he should apologize.

For me, I couldn't care less...


----------



## EriktheRed

paulitician said:


> And on a side note, Liberal/Democrat Women do tend to be immoral sluts. They just lack moral fiber. It is what it is.



Hope the candidates you're rooting for this year go with that.


----------



## peach174

Turns out that Fluke is 30 years old not 23.
Has been a campus political activist for quite sometime.

Sandra Fluke Is Really 30 Years Old And Went to Georgetown Knowing Contraception Wasn&#8217;t Covered | Video | TheBlaze.com
If you look up Georgetown's Insurance, they have 2 plans. One that offers coverage of contraception and one that doesn't.
Seems to me her goal is to get the one that doesn't to pay for it. Never mind that you can have a choice eh?
I think that this is all about every single insurance MUST have contraception coverage no matter what.
To hell with ideologies or choices in this country any more. This is about force not freedom.


----------



## Full-Auto

kaz said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are paying for a product and it's not being provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is paying for a policy which provides contraception and isn't getting that?  No she's not.
> 
> You believe the mysterious money appears from nowhere when it's to fund socialism delusion.  Her policy doesn't currently provide free contraception, so it's not build in.  If they are forced to provide it, then everyone's rates will go up by the average amount it costs for the contraception plus administration of the program plus markup.  Socialism isn't free just because you want it to be.
> 
> She has a choice if she's responsible, she can pay for contraception, she can not have sex.
> 
> When government forces her fellow students to pay for it, they don't have a choice.
> 
> I know you won't grasp this.  It's simple, but it's not socialism.  So it's a "lie."
Click to expand...


Solution.........................

Increase all womens tuition by 1500 a year and give it to them.


----------



## rightwinger

kaz said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against government forcing insurance to pay for contraception to have sex.  I've said nor addressed anything else.  How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to see how it just got explained to you (more than once and by more than just me) how birth control pills can be used for more than just having sex and you keep lumping them in with viagra and condoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're not smart enough to separate medical treatments from freedom to have sex pills.  So I guess we have a range.
Click to expand...


You are free to have sex even without birth control pills........you just aren't free to have unwanted children


----------



## JoeB131

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Church is taking money from her to provide a service.  It's not paying her anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would be an issue if you weren't full of crap.  Can you show the link that they aren't paying any of her medical bills?  They aren't paying for contraception, which is something they don't say they will pay for.
> 
> I want my insurance to pay for my Dr. Sholls, my feet get sore.  And I want more expensive shoes.  My insurance needs to pay for that.  I need to lose some weight, but diet foods sucks.  I want government to force my insurance to pay for better tasting diet food.  And smoking, it's better for the people on my policy if I quit, government should force them to pay for my program.  I get callouses on my hands when I work in the yard.  Government needs to force my insurance carrier to pay for quality gloves to prevent that.
> 
> Yeah, it is that stupid.
Click to expand...


Not really.  The decision of what is a sensible course of treatment is between a patient and a doctor.  Since you need a doctor's prescription to get birth control pills, it does fall under health insurance coverage.  Sorry, just does.


----------



## Stephanie

hjmick said:


> For those who hate Limbaugh, it wouldn't matter what he said, the apology would never be enough.
> 
> For those who like Limbaugh, the apology will suffice.
> 
> For those who love Limbaugh, they are all wondering why such a fuss and they are thinking he said nothing for which he should apologize.
> 
> For me, I couldn't care less...



No kidding...they didn't get this excited when Schultz, Letterman and Maher called a former woman GOVONOR and a sitting woman Representative,  a twat, a slut and worse.

they are such phonies


----------



## rightwinger

EriktheRed said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note, Liberal/Democrat Women do tend to be immoral sluts. They just lack moral fiber. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the candidates you're rooting for this year go with that.
Click to expand...


I believe Ron Paul does go with that


----------



## EriktheRed

kaz said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against government forcing insurance to pay for contraception to have sex.  I've said nor addressed anything else.  How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to see how it just got explained to you (more than once and by more than just me) how birth control pills can be used for more than just having sex and you keep lumping them in with viagra and condoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're not smart enough to separate medical treatments from freedom to have sex pills.  So I guess we have a range.
Click to expand...


There's nothing to separate. They're good for more than just having sex without making a baby. Period.


Mind you, I also don't have a problem with Viagra being included on health insurance, and I doubt you and other wingnuts did, either. This is all just about undermining "Obamacare", and by the looks of things at the moment it ain't gonna work.


----------



## Dot Com

paperview said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is.  I mean I knew a lot of social cons were idiots and all, but I didn't know the combined IQ when it came to this stuff was that of a box of Junior Mints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, so much intelligence in that post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it again, junior mint.
Click to expand...


You got to go slow for Steffie so she can keep up


----------



## paulitician

EriktheRed said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note, Liberal/Democrat Women do tend to be immoral sluts. They just lack moral fiber. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the candidates you're rooting for this year go with that.
Click to expand...


They won't, but it is reality. Most Liberal/Democrat women are very self-centered and immoral. They like to get drunk and get laid. They then contract their STD's and try to blame everyone else for them being immoral sluts. They just lack moral fiber. And fellow Taxpayers/Citizens should not be forced to pay for their sexual behavior. That's on them. So spare me the Entitlement/Moocher whining. I'm completely sick of it. And so are most other Americans. You want to be a slut? Fine, but quit bitching and just pay for it yourself. Period, end of story.


----------



## paperview

Keep it up guys.  at the rate you're going  driving away so many, you'll be able to fit the entire GOP in a Lynchburg VA Walmart


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, so much intelligence in that post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it again, junior mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got to go slow for Steffie so she can keep up
Click to expand...


oh dear dottie, isn't it your play time or something?


----------



## paperview

peach174 said:


> Turns out that Fluke is 30 years old not 23.
> Has been a campus political activist for quite sometime.
> ...


Why in the hay-ell do you guys keep pushing this "she's not really 23" shit?

She never said she was 23. 

And so the fuck WHAT that she is someone that works for change by being a ****ouuuu* scary word - activist.


----------



## Pheonixops

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama works hand in hand with the Mainstream Media. Their headlines reflect Obama's talking points via Media Matters. This has been proved beyond a shadow of doubt.
> 
> Rush has no ties to anyone on the right. That is a lie perpetrated by the left. He supports no candidate. He is one of the biggest critics of the GOP establishment. But the left claims he carries their water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush himself claimed that and bitched about it after the 2008 election.  Your last paragraph pretty much is a humungous lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion....however I listen to him 5 days a week and I know it's true.
Click to expand...


So then you do remember him saying that he was "tired of carrying the water for the republican party'  like Bodeca stated right? [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAPIKcuBn5U"]"I feel liberated, and I'm going to tell you as plainly as I can why. *I no longer am going to have to carry the water *for people who I don't think deserve having their water carried. Now, you might say, "Well, why have you been doing it?" Because the stakes are high. Even though the Republican Party let us down, to me they represent a far better future for my beliefs and therefore the country's than the Democrat Party and liberalism does."[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131

hjmick said:


> For those who hate Limbaugh, it wouldn't matter what he said, the apology would never be enough.
> 
> For those who like Limbaugh, the apology will suffice.
> 
> For those who love Limbaugh, they are all wondering why such a fuss and they are thinking he said nothing for which he should apologize.
> 
> For me, I couldn't care less...



I usually like Limbaugh, but I thought this was unacceptable.  I don't think his apology went far enough.  

More to the point, I'm upset the GOP has gotten into this quicksand when it should be talking about more important issues.


----------



## The T

kaz said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against government forcing insurance to pay for contraception to have sex. I've said nor addressed anything else. How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to see how it just got explained to you (more than once and by more than just me) how birth control pills can be used for more than just having sex and you keep lumping them in with viagra and condoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're not smart enough to separate medical treatments from freedom to have sex pills. So I guess we have a range.
Click to expand...

Treatment for medical anomiles beyond a person's control...And it all swerves into personal responsibility..._again..._


----------



## Pheonixops

Stephanie said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no_ behavior_ she engaged in, other than testifying in Washington.
> 
> And you have got to be as rock solid stupid as Rush and his dittohead idiots to make a statement like "to use that much birth control."
> 
> *You fucking dolts don't even understand how the pill works.*  You take ONE pill a  day - if you have no sex, or if you have sex 10 times a week. The cost of the pill has nothing to do with the amount of sex one has.
> 
> Christ, some of you have the IQ of lint.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what pigs like limbaugh, hannity, and co. work off of. They know they can stir their legion of dolts into a frenzy, so they can get "the base' of dolts to go vote for a clown like Santorum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *lol, which "dolts" have started all the threads on Rush* and been all hot and bothered over a RADIO HOST..? you people are dumbasses
Click to expand...


So there were no conservative dolts starting ignorant threads about "paying for birth control" and Fluke? Really?


----------



## Pheonixops

paperview said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shes a moocher and a tool of the Nanny State. Shes a poster girl for the rabid Planned Parenthood lobby and its eugenics-inspired foremothers.
> 
> she's not stupid either. she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it. which proves she's a plant.
> 
> Limbaugh should mount a massive attack. which I support 110%
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "a years supply of IUD's"
> 
> Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


----------



## paperview

> *Limbaugh&#8217;s tactic of trying to silence women&#8217;s voices by  making them afraid of the reprisals that will come if they express  themselves is far more damaging than holding one meeting and not letting  one woman speak.
> 
> He wants women to be too afraid to say anything at all. His language  crossed into the realm of sexual harassment when he demanded that women  objectify themselves and submit their private sexual activities to him  * and the world to watch.
> 
> Fluke was gentle in calling such language &#8220;beyond the acceptable bounds of civil discourse.&#8221;
> 
> 
> All because a woman dares to hold an opinion.


Be sure to read Kathy Gill&#8217;s post on Limbaugh, his advertisers and a petition.


----------



## kaz

JoeB131 said:


> The decision of what is a sensible course of treatment is between a patient and a doctor.  Since you need a doctor's prescription to get birth control pills, it does fall under health insurance coverage.  Sorry, just does.



The person paying for it is rightly part of any discussion.  But I like your logic:

1)  Government prohibits birth control without a prescription
2)  Therefore, it's OK for government to force insurance companies to provide free birth control.

That would be a circular argument.  Or for liberals, a circle jerk...


----------



## Stephanie

Pheonixops said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what pigs like limbaugh, hannity, and co. work off of. They know they can stir their legion of dolts into a frenzy, so they can get "the base' of dolts to go vote for a clown like Santorum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lol, which "dolts" have started all the threads on Rush* and been all hot and bothered over a RADIO HOST..? you people are dumbasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there were no conservative dolts starting ignorant threads about "paying for birth control" and Fluke? Really?
Click to expand...


Aaaa, last I recall this thread is about RUSH. And if you look who has started all of them on RUSH, you will see they are mostly by the liberals dolts on the board.
So it seems they care more about what Rush says than conservatives. but it's always been that way..they have obsessed over Rush forever, while giving the likes of a Maher, Letterman and Schultz a pass..

all this is phony outrage and the majority of the people could give a shit less what ANY of these talking heads have to say. We have more important things to WORRY about


----------



## paperview

With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?


----------



## Warrior102

paperview said:


> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?



Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?


----------



## edthecynic

The T said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *she claims she's fuckin every swingin dick on the campus.* let's see the vids.
> 
> 
> 
> Another DittoTard moron mindlessly parroting his MessiahRushie's lies.
> 
> October 14, 2011
> RUSH: On the cutting edge of societal evolution. Rush Limbaugh, *I say it, you believe it, with no questions.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He actually said that eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a link Edith...You *dingbat?*​
Click to expand...

Yes he actually said it! Do you deny it? 
I want you to deny it before I post anything!


----------



## rightwinger

Warrior102 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
Click to expand...


And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter
Click to expand...


lol, that you do and it's been what now? four five days you blowhards have had your panties all in a bunch...jeeeze. it seem if you all ain't bitching you aren't happy.


----------



## kaz

paperview said:


> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?



The kissing the ring thing is only your delusion, so you have to tell me if it's over.  Rush makes a lot of good points.  No one thinks what they do because Rush said it.  When liberals agree you say they came to independent choices.  When conservatives agree you see a demon under a rock.  Grow up.


----------



## JoeB131

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The decision of what is a sensible course of treatment is between a patient and a doctor.  Since you need a doctor's prescription to get birth control pills, it does fall under health insurance coverage.  Sorry, just does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person paying for it is rightly part of any discussion.  But I like your logic:
> 
> 1)  Government prohibits birth control without a prescription
> 2)  Therefore, it's OK for government to force insurance companies to provide free birth control.
> 
> That would be a circular argument.  Or for liberals, a circle jerk...
Click to expand...


Government regulates it because it is a drug.  

Perhaps you need to educate yourself on to WHY we have an FDA and why the government regulates drugs.   This information has been deviously hidden from you in things called "books".   

Short version, anyone could mix snake oil and cocaine and sell it as "Doctor Quacks Miracle Medicine", which usually got people high and provided no medical benefit. 

There's a good reason why you need a prescription.  Some women have bad reactions to the pill, so a doctor is needed to find what the best solution is.


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter
Click to expand...

Just as we are about the malignant narcissist/Community Organizing/ Professional _shit-disturbing* MARXIST...*_

Obama.


----------



## kaz

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter
Click to expand...


And no one said otherwise, you can pull the stick out now.


----------



## Stephanie

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we are about the malignant narcissist/Community Organizing/ Professional _shit-disturbing* MARXIST...*_
> 
> Obama.
Click to expand...


Oh no....they say WE CAN'T or we be RACIST


----------



## The T

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no one said otherwise, you can pull the stick out now.
Click to expand...

Pull the stick out? Hell man? he's still bent over...


----------



## kaz

JoeB131 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The decision of what is a sensible course of treatment is between a patient and a doctor.  Since you need a doctor's prescription to get birth control pills, it does fall under health insurance coverage.  Sorry, just does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person paying for it is rightly part of any discussion.  But I like your logic:
> 
> 1)  Government prohibits birth control without a prescription
> 2)  Therefore, it's OK for government to force insurance companies to provide free birth control.
> 
> That would be a circular argument.  Or for liberals, a circle jerk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government regulates it because it is a drug.
> 
> Perhaps you need to educate yourself on to WHY we have an FDA and why the government regulates drugs.   This information has been deviously hidden from you in things called "books".
> 
> Short version, anyone could mix snake oil and cocaine and sell it as "Doctor Quacks Miracle Medicine", which usually got people high and provided no medical benefit.
> 
> There's a good reason why you need a prescription.  Some women have bad reactions to the pill, so a doctor is needed to find what the best solution is.
Click to expand...


So we're not smart enough to make our own choices, government has to do it for us.  In your case, I'm going to concede the point...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter
Click to expand...


Of course... as is he to speak his mind about some far left activist slut bag @ Georgetown Law.


----------



## Listening

rightwinger said:


> And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter



Sure.

By extension, just because people listen to him....you overly smart libs just KNOW how they feel.

It's no wonder people question the education system of this country.


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are free to say whatever the fuck we want to about him and those who kneel at his alter
> 
> 
> 
> Just as we are about the malignant narcissist/Community Organizing/ Professional _shit-disturbing* MARXIST...*_
> 
> Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no....they say WE CAN'T or we be RACIST
Click to expand...

 
Indeed. They can kiss every bit of my non-racist, Liberty-loving butt, and enjoy it.


----------



## Full-Auto

The T said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as we are about the malignant narcissist/Community Organizing/ Professional _shit-disturbing* MARXIST...*_
> 
> Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no....they say WE CAN'T or we be RACIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. They can kiss every bit of my non-racist, Liberty-loving butt, and enjoy it.
Click to expand...


As my Russian friend always said.

You wash your mouth good this morning.

I want a clean mouth for you to kiss my ass


----------



## The T

Full-Auto said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no....they say WE CAN'T or we be RACIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They can kiss every bit of my non-racist, Liberty-loving butt, and enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As my Russian friend always said.
> 
> You wash your mouth good this morning.
> 
> I want a clean mouth for you to kiss my ass
Click to expand...

 
Indeed. No foreign germs on my keister.


----------



## Stephanie

Full-Auto said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no....they say WE CAN'T or we be RACIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They can kiss every bit of my non-racist, Liberty-loving butt, and enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As my Russian friend always said.
> 
> You wash your mouth good this morning.
> 
> I want a clean mouth for you to kiss my ass
Click to expand...


I'll have to remember that one..very good.


----------



## bodecea

I DOEnjoy pulling up threads like these on my IPad to show my Republican and Independent friends.  They often do not believe me.  And it's very convenient when the vitrol is all together in a cost circle jerk like this one.


----------



## JoeB131

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person paying for it is rightly part of any discussion.  But I like your logic:
> 
> 1)  Government prohibits birth control without a prescription
> 2)  Therefore, it's OK for government to force insurance companies to provide free birth control.
> 
> That would be a circular argument.  Or for liberals, a circle jerk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government regulates it because it is a drug.
> 
> Perhaps you need to educate yourself on to WHY we have an FDA and why the government regulates drugs.   This information has been deviously hidden from you in things called "books".
> 
> Short version, anyone could mix snake oil and cocaine and sell it as "Doctor Quacks Miracle Medicine", which usually got people high and provided no medical benefit.
> 
> There's a good reason why you need a prescription.  Some women have bad reactions to the pill, so a doctor is needed to find what the best solution is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're not smart enough to make our own choices, government has to do it for us.  In your case, I'm going to concede the point...
Click to expand...


No, we don't have the TECHNICAL OR SCIENTIFIC training to know what the right choice is. 

Otherwise, we wouldn't see people called "Doctors", who take years of training.


----------



## Full-Auto

bodecea said:


> I DOEnjoy pulling up threads like these on my IPad to show my Republican and Independent friends.  They often do not believe me.  And it's very convenient when the vitrol is all together in a cost circle jerk like this one.



Repubs in cahoots with democrats

It is why we have the debt we do and climbing.


----------



## namvet

bodecea said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> she claims she's fuckin every swingin dick on the campus. let's see the vids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sometimes amazes me how readily you lie.  As if it's what you do best.  Or it's the only thing you can do.
Click to expand...


hey dipwad that's what she claims not me. your the one that's gonna be a taxpaying pimp


----------



## The T

Full-Auto said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DOEnjoy pulling up threads like these on my IPad to show my Republican and Independent friends. They often do not believe me. And it's very convenient when the vitrol is all together in a cost circle jerk like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repubs in cahoots with democrats
> 
> It is why we have the debt we do and climbing.
Click to expand...

precisely. And why the Reublican Blue-Bloods hate the TEA Party as much as the Statist Democrats...


----------



## Warrior102

bodecea said:


> I DOEnjoy pulling up threads like these on my IPad to show my Republican and Independent friends.  They often do not believe me.  And it's very convenient when the vitrol is all together in a cost circle jerk like this one.



Do your Republican "friends" know you're a carpet muncher?


----------



## namvet

bodecea said:


> I DOEnjoy pulling up threads like these on my IPad to show my Republican and Independent friends.  They often do not believe me.  And it's very convenient when the vitrol is all together in a cost circle jerk like this one.



who can blame them. you are unbelievable


----------



## Papageorgio

Letme ask everyone this, if Limbaugh offered a sincere apology, would anyone accept it?


----------



## The T

Papageorgio said:


> Letme ask everyone this, if Limbaugh offered a sincere apology, would anyone accept it?


 
He did...


A Statement from Rush

and NO...the left refuses it...

~Go figure.


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another DittoTard moron mindlessly parroting his MessiahRushie's lies.
> 
> October 14, 2011
> RUSH: On the cutting edge of societal evolution. Rush Limbaugh, *I say it, you believe it, with no questions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He actually said that eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a link Edith...You *dingbat?*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he actually said it! Do you deny it?
> I want you to deny it before I post anything!
Click to expand...

Notice the DittoTard didn't deny it in public even though he negged me for it in private! He knows his MessiahRushie says it coming out of a break all the time. He does not include it in his transcripts because it is one of his catch phrases that he repeats habitually. So that is why The little T pussy won't deny it publicly because he knows I might post an audio of it even though it does not show up in the transcripts.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAnLIa0h9ro"][/ame]


----------



## namvet

paperview said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shes a moocher and a tool of the Nanny State. Shes a poster girl for the rabid Planned Parenthood lobby and its eugenics-inspired foremothers.
> 
> she's not stupid either. she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it. which proves she's a plant.
> 
> Limbaugh should mount a massive attack. which I support 110%
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "a years supply of IUD's"
> 
> Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


here. clearly you need them. in your case shove em up your ass. 

Buy UT 380 Copper IUD (Copper IUD), Cheap Brand UT 380 Copper IUD, Online (Copper IUD), Discount UT 380 Copper IUD - North Drug Store Canadian Pharmacy


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letme ask everyone this, if Limbaugh offered a sincere apology, would anyone accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did...
> 
> 
> A Statement from Rush
> 
> and NO...the left refuses it...
> 
> ~Go figure.
Click to expand...


What Rush left out was that he will not do it again

~ Go figure


----------



## namvet

Limbaugh didn't know at that time this was a scam run by Obastard


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letme ask everyone this, if Limbaugh offered a sincere apology, would anyone accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did...
> 
> 
> A Statement from Rush
> 
> and NO...the left refuses it...
> 
> ~Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Rush left out was that he will not do it again
> 
> ~ Go figure
Click to expand...

 
You looking for promises in life? Really Gracie? WHY should he promise a damned thing? YOU treat him like a Public Official/Politician...

Head's UP _sewerboy assclown?_

He is a private citizen that cowtows and promises ZERO to you or anyone else.

Learn it, Live it, KNOW it.

Myself included.

Sewergas get to your brain Gracie?

~Go Figure.


----------



## paperview

namvet said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> She&#8217;s a moocher and a tool of the Nanny State. She&#8217;s a poster girl for the rabid Planned Parenthood lobby and its eugenics-inspired foremothers.
> 
> she's not stupid either. she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it. which proves she's a plant.
> 
> Limbaugh should mount a massive attack. which I support 110%
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "a years supply of IUD's"
> 
> Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here. clearly you need them. in your case shove em up your ass.
> 
> Buy UT 380 Copper IUD (Copper IUD), Cheap Brand UT 380 Copper IUD, Online (Copper IUD), Discount UT 380 Copper IUD - North Drug Store Canadian Pharmacy
Click to expand...

The stupid grows.

That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain

A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her.   A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.

Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9JLRypv9eA]Rush Limbaugh Calls Sandra Fluke a "SLUT" [Real Audio & Video] - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## Liability

The left's butthurt over all things Rush is palpable.

And disgusting.

Use an ointment, lefties.

Please.


----------



## Stephanie

This whole thing was a set up folks. I guess if you're a Democrat and don't mind being PLAYED.

anyone see the picture of the Feminazi Flukie with the old socialist Pelosi.?

They played you all good and you fell right in line...how sad


----------



## Warrior102

Rush is a private citizen
He's entitled to say whatever he wants
No apology needed
The slut's a slut.


----------



## namvet

paperview said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "a years supply of IUD's"
> 
> Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here. clearly you need them. in your case shove em up your ass.
> 
> Buy UT 380 Copper IUD (Copper IUD), Cheap Brand UT 380 Copper IUD, Online (Copper IUD), Discount UT 380 Copper IUD - North Drug Store Canadian Pharmacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid grows.
> 
> That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain
> 
> A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her.   A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.
> 
> Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!
Click to expand...


no shit payperview. thanks for telling us all what we already knew. next


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> This whole thing was a set up folks. I guess if you're a Democrat and don't mind being PLAYED.
> 
> anyone see the picture of the Feminazi Flukie with the old socialist Pelosi.?
> 
> They played you all good and you fell right in line...how sad


The wench Fluke was a plant by the Statists as a diversion.

Simple.


----------



## paperview

namvet said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> here. clearly you need them. in your case shove em up your ass.
> 
> Buy UT 380 Copper IUD (Copper IUD), Cheap Brand UT 380 Copper IUD, Online (Copper IUD), Discount UT 380 Copper IUD - North Drug Store Canadian Pharmacy
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid grows.
> 
> That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain
> 
> A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her.   A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.
> 
> Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no shit sherlock. thanks for telling us all what we already knew. next
Click to expand...

No, you didn't know.  Nobody "who knew" would make this incredibly, insanely stupid comment:

" she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it."

Why you felt the need to provide a physician's price list for IUD's is anyone's guess. 

No backtracking now.  We all saw the stupid shine shine shine right off that pimply cromedome of yours.


----------



## Warrior102

paperview said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid grows.
> 
> That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain
> 
> A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her.   A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.
> 
> Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no shit sherlock. thanks for telling us all what we already knew. next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't know.  Nobody "who knew" would make this incredibly, insanely stupid comment:
> 
> " she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it."
> 
> Why you felt the need to provide a physician's price list for IUD's is anyone's guess.
> 
> No backtracking now.  We all saw the stupid shine shine shine right off that pimply cromedome of yours.
Click to expand...


The whore in question is 30 years old. 
She can't afford a pack of Trojans?
Sounds pathetic. 
You can sympathize with her, I am sure.


----------



## rightwinger

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did...
> 
> 
> A Statement from Rush
> 
> and NO...the left refuses it...
> 
> ~Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush left out was that he will not do it again
> 
> ~ Go figure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You looking for promises in life? Really Gracie? WHY should he promise a damned thing? YOU treat him like a Public Official/Politician...
> 
> Head's UP _sewerboy assclown?_
> 
> He is a private citizen that cowtows and promises ZERO to you or anyone else.
> 
> Learn it, Live it, KNOW it.
> 
> Myself included.
> 
> Sewergas get to your brain Gracie?
> 
> ~Go Figure.
Click to expand...


Rush basically said....I was being an asshole and intend on continuing to be an asshole


----------



## namvet

paperview said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid grows.
> 
> That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain
> 
> A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her.   A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.
> 
> Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no shit sherlock. thanks for telling us all what we already knew. next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you didn't know.  Nobody "who knew" would make this incredibly, insanely stupid comment:
> 
> " she can get BC from walmart for 10 bucks a month or a *100 bucks buys a years supply of IUD's*. and she knows it."
> 
> Why you felt the need to provide a physician's price list for IUD's is anyone's guess.
> 
> No backtracking now.  We all saw the stupid shine shine shine right off that pimply cromedome of yours.
Click to expand...


im older SMARTER and richer than you and knew about it for you were born shit for brains


----------



## The T

rightwinger said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Rush left out was that he will not do it again
> 
> ~ Go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You looking for promises in life? Really Gracie? WHY should he promise a damned thing? YOU treat him like a Public Official/Politician...
> 
> Head's UP _sewerboy assclown?_
> 
> He is a private citizen that cowtows and promises ZERO to you or anyone else.
> 
> Learn it, Live it, KNOW it.
> 
> Myself included.
> 
> Sewergas get to your brain Gracie?
> 
> ~Go Figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush basically said....I was being an asshole and intend on continuing to be an asshole
Click to expand...

I read his wrods, and NOT my comprehension...but then YOU aren't one for comprehension skills as I read these past few days pulling rabbits out of your ass.

*Thank you for playing*.


----------



## paulitician

Nothing worse than an immoral Liberal/Democrat woman whining & demanding her perceived enititlements. And this particular Liberal/Democrat woman is a paid 'activist.' She gets paid to lie. She can afford Contraception. Limbaugh's only mistake was calling her out for being an 'Entitlement Slut' publicly. He should have just called her a liar. Because that's what she is. 'Entitlement Slut' is likely accurate, but it was in poor taste to call her out for it publicly. He did apologize though. The man deserves a lot of credit for that.


----------



## NYcarbineer

kaz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always like the liberal...no it's not....no it isn't....  You have playground 101 down pat.
> 
> What's funny though, funny meaning stupid, is how liberals always ascribe to anyone else that what they are saying is about themselves.  Then when a liberal says something, they are selflessly speaking out for all of mankind.  Nothing you ever do is for yourselves, no matter how much it serves your selfish interests.
> 
> So I'll pass on the word parsing game you want to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read as far as I could until I couldn't see through the tears of laughter.  What a heartbreaking story.  Girls want to get laid and they're embarrassed and ashamed in pharmacies when they learn that they have to pay for their own contraception.  It would be bad even if it were a joke.  But she's serious.  Her school doesn't pay for her to have sex.  My heart bleeds...
Click to expand...


Okay, so you don't know what she said, so you're attacking her from the perspective of sheer ignorance of the facts.

As usual.


----------



## mudwhistle

paperview said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> "a years supply of IUD's"
> 
> Holy shit.  You guys really really really DO NOT KNOW a damn thing about reproduction methods, do you.
> 
> Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here. clearly you need them. in your case shove em up your ass.
> 
> Buy UT 380 Copper IUD (Copper IUD), Cheap Brand UT 380 Copper IUD, Online (Copper IUD), Discount UT 380 Copper IUD - North Drug Store Canadian Pharmacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid grows.
> 
> That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain
> 
> A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her.   A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.
> 
> Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!
Click to expand...


You missed it. He said to shove it up your ass. It doesn't take a doctor to do that.


----------



## paperview

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> here. clearly you need them. in your case shove em up your ass.
> 
> Buy UT 380 Copper IUD (Copper IUD), Cheap Brand UT 380 Copper IUD, Online (Copper IUD), Discount UT 380 Copper IUD - North Drug Store Canadian Pharmacy
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid grows.
> 
> That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain
> 
> A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her.   A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.
> 
> Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed it. He said to shove it up your ass. It doesn't take a doctor to do that.
Click to expand...

Did that make you feel better to say that?

Did it make you feel manly?

More powerful?


----------



## kaz

NYcarbineer said:


> Okay, so you don't know what she said, so you're attacking her from the perspective of sheer ignorance of the facts.
> 
> As usual.



I read what I was responding to.  I didn't read what I wasn't responding to, go figure...


----------



## Warrior102

NYcarbineer said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the transcript of here testimony or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read as far as I could until I couldn't see through the tears of laughter.  What a heartbreaking story.  Girls want to get laid and they're embarrassed and ashamed in pharmacies when they learn that they have to pay for their own contraception.  It would be bad even if it were a joke.  But she's serious.  Her school doesn't pay for her to have sex.  My heart bleeds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so you don't know what she said, so you're attacking her from the perspective of sheer ignorance of the facts.
> 
> As usual.
Click to expand...


What's Obama's anus taste like?
I figured I'd ask the expert.
Take that tongue out of there and do tell.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she's documenting the long list of lies that Limbaugh manufactured for the purpose of defaming the character of this woman.
Click to expand...


"....purpose of defaming the character of this woman."

It doesn't take Houdini to make something disappear that wasn't there to begin with....
you "see" that, don't you?


----------



## paperview

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's documenting the long list of lies that Limbaugh manufactured for the purpose of defaming the character of this woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "....purpose of defaming the character of this woman."
> 
> It doesn't take Houdini to make something disappear that wasn't there to begin with....
> you "see" that, don't you?
Click to expand...

The Alinksi accolades are out in force.  Attack the messenger, personally.

Attack attack.

Make HER the topic, not the public policy debate.  Slut-shame her, rebuke  and intimidated her, and other women like her, into silence and shame.

You know your mission.  Carry forth.

CHARGE and Tally Ho!


----------



## Unknown_Soldier

shame on everyone on both sides who is making this an issue. Who cares what Rush says?


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> here. clearly you need them. in your case shove em up your ass.
> 
> Buy UT 380 Copper IUD (Copper IUD), Cheap Brand UT 380 Copper IUD, Online (Copper IUD), Discount UT 380 Copper IUD - North Drug Store Canadian Pharmacy
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid grows.
> 
> That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain
> 
> A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her. A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.
> 
> Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed it. He said to shove it up your ass. It doesn't take a doctor to do that.
Click to expand...


----------



## EriktheRed

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that he apologized is disappointing.  We have gotten so degenerate as a culture that we have to be sorry for telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^

Folks, that there is a really good example of how low people can sink when they see their side's political fortunes swirling the bowl. Pretty sad, eh?


----------



## The T

Unknown_Soldier said:


> shame on everyone on both sides who is making this an issue. Who cares what Rush says?


 Apparently the left does. Otherwise? how do you explain the plethora of threads on the topic of Limbaugh that they have started (and that doesn't count the ones that have been moved)?


----------



## The T

EriktheRed said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once. That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments and complained "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form. In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks, that there is a really good example of how low people can sink when they see their side's political fortunes swirling the bowl. Pretty sad, eh?
Click to expand...

 

^^^^^^^^^^

Folks? NOT sad at all and a _valid question by Political Chic...Can't help if Erik The Dork doesn't get it..._


----------



## EriktheRed

The T said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks, that there is a really good example of how low people can sink when they see their side's political fortunes swirling the bowl. Pretty sad, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks? NOT sad at all and a _valid question by Political Chic...Can't help if Erik The Dork doesn't get it..._
Click to expand...


Oh, well I expect that kind of shit out of *you*. PC has shown a bit more sophstication and restraint in the past, though.


----------



## PoliticalChic

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's documenting the long list of lies that Limbaugh manufactured for the purpose of defaming the character of this woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....purpose of defaming the character of this woman."
> 
> It doesn't take Houdini to make something disappear that wasn't there to begin with....
> you "see" that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alinksi accolades are out in force.  Attack the messenger, personally.
> 
> Attack attack.
> 
> Make HER the topic, not the public policy debate.  Slut-shame her, rebuke  and intimidated her, and other women like her, into silence and shame.
> 
> You know your mission.  Carry forth.
> 
> CHARGE and Tally Ho!
Click to expand...


"Attack the messenger...."


Clarify, please: 'the messenger of sluts?'

The Propounder of Promiscuity?

Wait...law school? 'the Barrister of Bad Behavior'?

Everyone else must pay for her sexual apparatus....
so, is she the 'Messenger of Mendicants'?

I'm just tryin' to help: I'm certain you'll want a bumper sticker for the
November elections...


----------



## mudwhistle

paperview said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid grows.
> 
> That's for the physician to order, junior mintbrain
> 
> A woman can't just buy an IUD and put it in her.   A DOCTOR puts it inside her. Once there, it can be there for years, until a doctor takes it out.
> 
> Man, talk about showing what an idiot you are -- AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed it. He said to shove it up your ass. It doesn't take a doctor to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did that make you feel better to say that?
> 
> Did it make you feel manly?
> 
> More powerful?
Click to expand...


Nope. 

Sorry.


----------



## The T

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....purpose of defaming the character of this woman."
> 
> It doesn't take Houdini to make something disappear that wasn't there to begin with....
> you "see" that, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> The Alinksi accolades are out in force. Attack the messenger, personally.
> 
> Attack attack.
> 
> Make HER the topic, not the public policy debate. Slut-shame her, rebuke and intimidated her, and other women like her, into silence and shame.
> 
> You know your mission. Carry forth.
> 
> CHARGE and Tally Ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack the messenger...."
> 
> 
> Clarify, please: 'the messenger of sluts?'
> 
> The Propounder of Promiscuity?
> 
> Wait...law school? 'the Barrister of Bad Behavior'?
> 
> Everyone else must pay for her sexual apparatus....
> so, is she the 'Messenger of Mendicants'?
> 
> I'm just tryin' to help: I'm certain you'll want a bumper sticker for the
> November elections...
Click to expand...

 
You forgot '_Provocateur Of Perversions'..._


----------



## madasheck

Liability said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> You're right--it wasn't an apology.  * * * *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  *You* are wrong.  It CLEARLY *was* an apology.
Click to expand...


If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.


----------



## PoliticalChic

EriktheRed said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no TRUTH is this pile of shit.
> 
> She never did. Not once.  That did not stop Rush from saying things like this:
> Rush said she has boyfriends "*Lined up around the block."*
> 
> He said she said "*she was having so much sex she can't afford it."*
> 
> He asked: "...what does that make her? *It makes her a slut, right? It makes her a prostitute. *She wants to be paid to have sex. She's having so much sex she can't afford the contraception.
> 
> And:* "Ms. Fluke, have you ever heard of not having sex? Have you ever heard of not having sex so often?"*
> 
> After saying that the Washington, D.C., Department of Health "will send   you free condoms and lube," Limbaugh said: "So, Ms. Fluke and the rest   of you feminazis, here's the deal.* If we are going to pay for your   contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex, we want something for   it, and I'll tell you what it is. We want you to post the videos online   so we can all watch."*
> 
> Rush asked of  Ms. Fluke: *"Who bought your condoms in junior high? Who bought your condoms in the  sixth grade?* Or your contraception. Who bought your contraceptive pills in high school?"
> 
> Then: Fluke is *"having so much sex, it's amazing she can still walk*." He also said Georgetown should establish a "Wilt Chamberlin scholarship ... exclusively for women."
> 
> Then, again, Limbaugh defended his previous comments  and complained  "not one person says that, '*Well, did you ever think about maybe backing off the amount of sex that you have?' *
> 
> Later, Limbaugh said that requiring insurance companies to cover  contraception is "no different than if somebody knocked on my door that I  don't know and said, 'You know what? I'm out of money.* I can't afford birth-control pills, and I'm supposed to have sex with three guys tonight.' "*​                Fluke never even once talked about her own sexual activity. In, no way, shape or form.  In fact, in her testimony, she even said:
> 
> *And so, Im here today to share their voices, and I want to thank you for allowing them  not me  to be heard."*
> 
> Transcript: Sandra Fluke testifies on why women should be allowed access to contraception and reproductive health care | What The Folly?!
> 
> All that came from his mouth was a 3 day long tirade of misogynistic putrid slurs and below-the-belt slander aimed at a woman who testified about a public policy matter.
> 
> There wasn't an ounce of_ truth_ in his words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks, that there is a really good example of how low people can sink when they see their side's political fortunes swirling the bowl. Pretty sad, eh?
Click to expand...


Rikki, you are definitely in the running for the "*Unintentional Humor" award* of the day!


Now, see if you realize how amusing this is: "...a really good example of *how low people can sink..."*

You are posting to support this person who is bragging about her vast experience, and needs, in what was once a personal consideration, and, further...demanding that it become national policy to provide sexual accouterments....

....and *YOU* use the phrase " ...*how low people can sink*..."


It might be better if you *think *before you post.


----------



## GuyPinestra

madasheck said:


> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.



Did you MISS this sentence?



> I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices.



Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?


----------



## PoliticalChic

EriktheRed said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks, that there is a really good example of how low people can sink when they see their side's political fortunes swirling the bowl. Pretty sad, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks? NOT sad at all and a _valid question by Political Chic...Can't help if Erik The Dork doesn't get it..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well I expect that kind of shit out of *you*. PC has shown a bit more sophstication and restraint in the past, though.
Click to expand...


Rik....don't let 'em pay you off with acceptance, with the reward of being known as 'sophisticated' for remaining silent with respect to behavior that doesn't deserve respect.

It's not sophisticated, it's sophomoric.


----------



## Warrior102

madasheck said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> You're right--it wasn't an apology.  * * * *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  *You* are wrong.  It CLEARLY *was* an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
Click to expand...


Chill out, before you blow a gasket, asswipe


----------



## The T

EriktheRed said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks, that there is a really good example of how low people can sink when they see their side's political fortunes swirling the bowl. Pretty sad, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks? NOT sad at all and a _valid question by Political Chic...Can't help if Erik The Dork doesn't get it..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well I expect that kind of shit out of *you*. PC has shown a bit more sophstication and restraint in the past, though.
Click to expand...

 
From where I'm sitting? She is eating your lunch...and not too willing to share it with you...and YOU are a willing participant...She has been squashing you, and you are thanking her by asking for more.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with California Girl, it sounds like her greater priority is NOT in her college degree and career.
> 
> As far as enslavement. An system that allows dependency on government to provide for your needs is the TRUE definition of enslavement. Look at all those on welfare who depend upon government, who wander the streets while not taking advantage of a free public school system, who are provided no incentive to get off of government dependency but are encouraged through a system that provides more government funding based upon how many kids you conceive, don't pay any taxes, and are not productive members of society able to achieve their own role of personal responsibility through earning their OWN income from a job.
> 
> Also, you have the freedom to choose a career that pays more, or attain further EDUCATION (wow imagine that) that allows you to attain a successful career that allows you to EARN that bigger income. All it takes is a little drive, initiative, and the willingness to take some personal risk OVER simply whining over the achievements of someone else. You *earn* the income you want to achieve, based upon how much *work* you want to put into it for the salary you desire. I have often felt, as each generation enters the job market, there are fewer people that have the hard enduring work ethic of generations before them. Yes I'm saying that the workers of today are more involved with "comforts" over personal drive and initiative. Where there are "comforts" there is this belief of personal "entitlements", as if we don't need to go through the risks, the need for further education, learning while growing from your mistakes, and the personal investments that the most successful often take. Entitlements are shortcuts without the need to take any personal responsibility for the choices you make. It's the more responsible individuals [the evil rich or business corporations that *EARN* a profit] that must pay for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn.. the tiresome "rugged indivdualist" argument.   When you grow up, you stop believing in fairy tales...
> 
> The rich don't "earn" anything.  This is horsecrap. They profit off the labor of others. They are parasites who have convinced stupid people they are vital organs. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> If there is less of a work ethic, it's because people don't see the advantage of it.  They see their older coworkers get let go because they are old.  Hardly an inspiration to work hard all your life, is it?
Click to expand...

There is something good here in both of your comments, but it takes equal participation on everyones part to make it all work.  If you have entrenched career minded lazyness/dependency on one side, it will not work, and if you have entrenched career minded greed on the other side, it will not work, and it seems that both sides are great at blaiming the other side in the game, meanwhile for the ones that will still work, we are getting screwed over badly by both sides now, and that is a serious fail in this nation now. The two sides need to come together, recognize the situation that is killing us, stand up and finally turn against all that is killing us, or we will all parish as a result of the situation soon enough.


----------



## PoliticalChic

The T said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Folks? NOT sad at all and a _valid question by Political Chic...Can't help if Erik The Dork doesn't get it..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well I expect that kind of shit out of *you*. PC has shown a bit more sophstication and restraint in the past, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From where I'm sitting? She is eating your lunch...and not too willing to share it with you...and YOU are a willing participant...She has been squashing you, and you are thanking her by asking for more.
Click to expand...


Harbinger of Harlots?

The Flag-bearer of Floozys?

See what Paper-Weight started????


----------



## The T

PoliticalChic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well I expect that kind of shit out of *you*. PC has shown a bit more sophstication and restraint in the past, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From where I'm sitting? She is eating your lunch...and not too willing to share it with you...and YOU are a willing participant...She has been squashing you, and you are thanking her by asking for more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harbinger of Harlots?
> 
> The Flag-bearer of Floozys?
> 
> See what Paper-Weight started????
Click to expand...



Provacateur of perversions...


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

The strength of the apology is an issue?  I'm pretty sure Rush made the statement specifically to stop his organization's financial hemorrhaging.  That means his apology had to be exactly as strong as was necessary for sponsors to stop jumping ship.  I often disagree with Rush Limbaugh, but in this course of action I feel he was 100% correct (not necessarily in the initial slut statement, but in the apology).

This outrage from the left in the media is ridiculous.  This sort of name calling to marginalize political opponents happens constantly in this country, and anybody who tries to associate it purely with one party or the other, or with left or right exclusively, is up their own ass.

On top of that, even this argument is more political subterfuge to win the topic by default by attacking the messenger.  When Rush called homegirl a slut, he was attacking the messenger, granted.  However, if you've actually listened to the quotes surrounding the conversation, he actually makes an argument about why her monologue was incorrect based on the merits of that argument.  The slut thing really did seem like a shitty attempt at "humor" (it actually reminded me of someone who makes a half-joke about something that really angers them, and tries to hide a really ugly, divisive statement in humor so nobody gets too angry at them for firing it off).  The sad fact is that sluts completely lacking in personal responsibility would be among the greatest beneficiaries of forcing everyone to pay for contraceptives.

All this said, I'm kinda pissed at Rush myself about this.  In years past, the guy struck me as a Republican Koolaid drinker, the type that substitutes party line for intellectual consistency (and fuck me do the major political parties have a healthy supply of that sort of dickhead), and so I often found myself angry at what he was spouting.  This time it's different.  I actually agree with his position on the issue, and I don't agree that he was particularly, intellectually wrong for salting his argument with the slut commentary.  He was still an idiot for doing it.  The guy's been playing politics for fuckin decades and should've known that the vast majority of TV based media would be up in arms about this.  Now he's opened himself up to retaliatory attack the messenger tactics and, for a lot of the neanderthals taking their cues from political organizations telling them what to think, this verbal slip is enough to compromise the validity of the entire argument.


----------



## madasheck

GuyPinestra said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
Click to expand...


No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.   
And I doubt he will. 

The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.


----------



## Unknown_Soldier

madasheck said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
Click to expand...


oh stop. big deal he called her a slut. will she suffer at all from it? No, probably get more dates out of in fact.

So its not a big deal, except to make it political.


----------



## Warrior102

madasheck said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
Click to expand...


Why does this "slut" - 30 year old college student, fucking everything on campus, need an apology. 

Quit your fucking whining douche bag.


----------



## madasheck

Not2BSubjugated said:


> The strength of the apology is an issue?  I'm pretty sure Rush made the statement specifically to stop his organization's financial hemorrhaging.  That means his apology had to be exactly as strong as was necessary for sponsors to stop jumping ship.  I often disagree with Rush Limbaugh, but in this course of action I feel he was 100% correct (not necessarily in the initial slut statement, but in the apology).
> 
> This outrage from the left in the media is ridiculous.  This sort of name calling to marginalize political opponents happens constantly in this country, and anybody who tries to associate it purely with one party or the other, or with left or right exclusively, is up their own ass.
> 
> On top of that, even this argument is more political subterfuge to win the topic by default by attacking the messenger.  When Rush called homegirl a slut, he was attacking the messenger, granted.  However, if you've actually listened to the quotes surrounding the conversation, he actually makes an argument about why her monologue was incorrect based on the merits of that argument.  The slut thing really did seem like a shitty attempt at "humor" (it actually reminded me of someone who makes a half-joke about something that really angers them, and tries to hide a really ugly, divisive statement in humor so nobody gets too angry at them for firing it off).  The sad fact is that sluts completely lacking in personal responsibility would be among the greatest beneficiaries of forcing everyone to pay for contraceptives.
> 
> All this said, I'm kinda pissed at Rush myself about this.  In years past, the guy struck me as a Republican Koolaid drinker, the type that substitutes party line for intellectual consistency (and fuck me do the major political parties have a healthy supply of that sort of dickhead), and so I often found myself angry at what he was spouting.  This time it's different.  I actually agree with his position on the issue, and I don't agree that he was particularly, intellectually wrong for salting his argument with the slut commentary.  He was still an idiot for doing it.  The guy's been playing politics for fuckin decades and should've known that the vast majority of TV based media would be up in arms about this.  Now he's opened himself up to retaliatory attack the messenger tactics and, for a lot of the neanderthals taking their cues from political organizations telling them what to think, this verbal slip is enough to compromise the validity of the entire argument.



Talk about straddling the fence. You either condemn what he said or you don't. And if you acknowledge it's wrong, you allow that a segment of the public, maybe some you don't agree with, will also give him crap over it. He deserves what he's getting. And in case you haven't noticed, it's not just the media. Hell, forget the media pundits. You know they'd have their say. But when his fellow Republicans condemn him, you have a problem. A big one.


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
Click to expand...

WHY don't YOU just admit that you're jealous of Limbaugh and other hosts and be done with it?

Show some spine, fella.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that, rather than presenting herself as  a slut, she is presenting herself as the 'Voice of the Sluts"?
> 
> 
> Is that the correction you would like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's documenting the long list of lies that Limbaugh manufactured for the purpose of defaming the character of this woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "....purpose of defaming the character of this woman."
> 
> It doesn't take Houdini to make something disappear that wasn't there to begin with....
> you "see" that, don't you?
Click to expand...


No one has as yet been able to cite one specific that reflects badly on her character.


----------



## NYcarbineer

kaz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you don't know what she said, so you're attacking her from the perspective of sheer ignorance of the facts.
> 
> As usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read what I was responding to.  I didn't read what I wasn't responding to, go figure...
Click to expand...


You falsely characterized this woman and her testimony.


----------



## madasheck

Unknown_Soldier said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh stop. big deal he called her a slut. will she suffer at all from it? No, probably get more dates out of in fact.
> 
> So its not a big deal, except to make it political.
Click to expand...


Keep it up. I'm soooooooooooooooooooo glad you guys are giving up on the women's vote. It'll make Obama's landslide that much bigger this fall.


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed it. He said to shove it up your ass. It doesn't take a doctor to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did that make you feel better to say that?
> 
> Did it make you feel manly?
> 
> More powerful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Sorry.
Click to expand...



She must be sad that you stuck the pin in her baloon so soon...


----------



## Warrior102

madasheck said:


> Unknown_Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh stop. big deal he called her a slut. will she suffer at all from it? No, probably get more dates out of in fact.
> 
> So its not a big deal, except to make it political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep it up. I'm soooooooooooooooooooo glad you guys are giving up on the women's vote. It'll make Obama's landslide that much bigger this fall.
Click to expand...


Asshole - Obama lost 20+ million Catholic votes a couple weeks ago. 
This past week - he lost 220 million veterans. 
Pull his dick out of your ass for a moment and smell the coffee, asswipe. 
Your blind love for black men is admirable though.
Keep it up


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY don't YOU just admit that you're jealous of Limbaugh and other hosts and be done with it?
> 
> Show some spine, fella.
Click to expand...


Attacking me instead of directly challenging my argument is hardly the mark of bravery, T.


----------



## NYcarbineer

madasheck said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> You're right--it wasn't an apology.  * * * *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  *You* are wrong.  It CLEARLY *was* an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
Click to expand...


Limbaugh did one of those 'yeah but' apologies.  It was clearly designed to be an apology to those that Limbaugh felt it was advantageous for him to apologize to, while at the same time being a non-apology for the benefit to those Limbaugh believed it was advantageous to appear that he wasn't apologizing.


----------



## Warrior102

madasheck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY don't YOU just admit that you're jealous of Limbaugh and other hosts and be done with it?
> 
> Show some spine, fella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attacking me instead of directly challenging my argument is hardly the mark of bravery, T.
Click to expand...


Your stupidity/anti-Americanism requires an attack. 
If you were to express you views in public, let's say to a group of active duty servicemen, you'd have your nuts kicked up to your eyeballs.


----------



## Warrior102

NYcarbineer said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  *You* are wrong.  It CLEARLY *was* an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limbaugh did one of those 'yeah but' apologies.  It was clearly designed to be an apology to those that Limbaugh felt it was advantageous for him to apologize to, while at the same time being a non-apology for the benefit to those Limbaugh believed it was advantageous to appear that he wasn't apologizing.
Click to expand...


He's a private citizen, nutsack. He's entitled to his views/opinions.
Don't like it?
Turn it off, assbreath.


----------



## The T

Warrior102 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh did one of those 'yeah but' apologies. It was clearly designed to be an apology to those that Limbaugh felt it was advantageous for him to apologize to, while at the same time being a non-apology for the benefit to those Limbaugh believed it was advantageous to appear that he wasn't apologizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a private citizen, nutsack. He's entitled to his views/opinions.
> Don't like it?
> Turn it off, assbreath.
Click to expand...

Nutsack won't be happy until Limbaugh and others are silenced.


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY don't YOU just admit that you're jealous of Limbaugh and other hosts and be done with it?
> 
> Show some spine, fella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attacking me instead of directly challenging my argument is hardly the mark of bravery, T.
Click to expand...

I have _NUTSACK. Don't you read your own fucking threads?_

**Idiot**


----------



## Warrior102

The T said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh did one of those 'yeah but' apologies. It was clearly designed to be an apology to those that Limbaugh felt it was advantageous for him to apologize to, while at the same time being a non-apology for the benefit to those Limbaugh believed it was advantageous to appear that he wasn't apologizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a private citizen, nutsack. He's entitled to his views/opinions.
> Don't like it?
> Turn it off, assbreath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutsack won't be happy until Limbaugh and others are silenced.
Click to expand...


How Naziesque these Lib-turds are.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's documenting the long list of lies that Limbaugh manufactured for the purpose of defaming the character of this woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....purpose of defaming the character of this woman."
> 
> It doesn't take Houdini to make something disappear that wasn't there to begin with....
> you "see" that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has as yet been able to cite one specific that reflects badly on her character.
Click to expand...


None so blind as those that will not see. 
       Matthew Henry (1662-1714) 

How the heck did Henry, way back then.....know you'd be right along???


----------



## Liability

madasheck said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> You're right--it wasn't an apology.  * * * *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  *You* are wrong.  It CLEARLY *was* an apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
Click to expand...


That doesn't even come close to making the first hint of ANY sense.

Are you high bro?


----------



## The T

Warrior102 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a private citizen, nutsack. He's entitled to his views/opinions.
> Don't like it?
> Turn it off, assbreath.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutsack won't be happy until Limbaugh and others are silenced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How Naziesque these Lib-turds are.....
Click to expand...

You bet brother...they aren't happy with free speech...just speech that suits them and thier agenda. Everyone else MUST fall in line.


----------



## NYcarbineer

And while we're on the subject, 

let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.


----------



## Liability

madasheck said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely apologize to Ms. Fluke for the insulting word choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
Click to expand...


Ah.  So madasawethen DID see it.  Thus, what he did was simply choose to ignore it.

Such a shock.

And, oh, by the way.  It is clearly true that Rush offered his apology on a weekend.  But it is also true that he knows full well that he will be discussing it tomorrow on his show.

But madasawethen is free to pretend he doesn't "see" that, either.


----------



## edthecynic

Warrior102 said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there  would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of  excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is  absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All  weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology  hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke  personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like  him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence  (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What  Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be  enough of a penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does this "slut" - 30 year old college student, *fucking everything on campus,* need an apology.
> 
> Quit your fucking whining douche bag.
Click to expand...

Once a DittoTard latches onto his MessiahRushie's lies, he never lets go.

October 14, 2011
RUSH:  I say it, you believe it, with no questions.


----------



## sealybobo

Warrior102 said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY don't YOU just admit that you're jealous of Limbaugh and other hosts and be done with it?
> 
> Show some spine, fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking me instead of directly challenging my argument is hardly the mark of bravery, T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity/anti-Americanism requires an attack.
> If you were to express you views in public, let's say to a group of active duty servicemen, you'd have your nuts kicked up to your eyeballs.
Click to expand...


I did try having honest conversations with a marine I worked with and yes he did get his feelings hurt.  He was a right winger though.  I've had similar conversations with non righties who weren't so defensive about the fact that Bush lied us into iraq.  This is Bush's fault.  He said if we didn't support the mission we weren't supporting the troops.  It was spin.  We always supported the troops.  It was the mission we had a problem with and remember Republicans tried to say we weren't supporting the troops?  Fucking assholes would even play politics with our soldiers lives.  I can't stand righties.


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY don't YOU just admit that you're jealous of Limbaugh and other hosts and be done with it?
> 
> Show some spine, fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking me instead of directly challenging my argument is hardly the mark of bravery, T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have _NUTSACK. Don't you read your own fucking threads?_
> 
> **Idiot**
Click to expand...


Have you actually said anything intelligent in this thread? If /|\ is an example, I'd say no.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unknown_Soldier said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh stop. big deal he called her a slut. will she suffer at all from it? No, probably get more dates out of in fact.
> 
> So its not a big deal, except to make it political.
Click to expand...


"...probably get more dates out of in fact."

Presents the question as to how fastidious she is in choosing dates....

....there was a time when a date brought flowers, 
...and paid for dinner....


.....her dates won't even spring for the condom!!!



Doesn't seem that she is too particular.....


----------



## Liability

NYcarbineer said:


> And while we're on the subject,
> 
> let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.



We can't "forget" something that never happened. 

The RIGHT offered no such reaction, you lying puss. 

Many of us understood what Rush was trying to say, but his behavior still came across as low rent.

Meanwhile, there is not a chance in the entire universe that you could ever substantiate your claim about any "almost" universal reaction by the right.   

You just make shit up as you go along.  You liars do tend to lie.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> And while we're on the subject,
> 
> let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.



oh dear gawd...how far back you going to DIG SHIT?
no one I know hoorayed Limbaugh for supposedly making fun of Fox.


----------



## The T

Liability said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You* are wrong. It CLEARLY *was* an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to making the first hint of ANY sense.
> 
> Are you high bro?
Click to expand...

 

Something is wrong with him...


----------



## madasheck

Liability said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you MISS this sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you just IGNORE it for convenience sake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw it. But he issued the "apology" on the weekend when there would be less news coverage. And he put it at the end of a long list of excuses as to why he used the derogatory term. He thinks the topic is absurd. He was trying to be humorous. It's not anyone's business. All weak justifications for saying what he did. A simple statement apology hardly does the trick. Did HE have the guts to call Sarah Fluke personally? No.
> And I doubt he will.
> 
> The thing is, though, I get the fact he's an entertainer. People like him, Beck and Stern live on their shock value. But there is intelligence (and it's ironic that Stern is very intelligent) and stupid shock. What Limbaugh did was supremely stupid. Any advertising he loses won't be enough of a penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  So madasawethen DID see it.  Thus, what he did was simply choose to ignore it.
> 
> Such a shock.
> 
> And, oh, by the way.  It is clearly true that Rush offered his apology on a weekend.  But it is also true that he knows full well that he will be discussing it tomorrow on his show.
> 
> But madasawethen is free to pretend he doesn't "see" that, either.
Click to expand...


Big deal. It'll be just more candy for the ditto clowns.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> And while we're on the subject,
> 
> let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.



I'll see you one Michael J. Fox, and rise you a Trig Palin....

......your serve.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Warrior102 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh did one of those 'yeah but' apologies.  It was clearly designed to be an apology to those that Limbaugh felt it was advantageous for him to apologize to, while at the same time being a non-apology for the benefit to those Limbaugh believed it was advantageous to appear that he wasn't apologizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a private citizen, nutsack. He's entitled to his views/opinions.
> Don't like it?
> Turn it off, assbreath.
Click to expand...


Rush's attacks on that woman are free speech, but our criticism of him isn't free speech?

How many brain cells died in your effort to come up with that brilliance?


----------



## madasheck

Liability said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  *You* are wrong.  It CLEARLY *was* an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to making the first hint of ANY sense.
> 
> Are you high bro?
Click to expand...


Sorry to make you think.


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Limbaugh's statement was an "apology" in your eyes, then so is every goddamn post you've made on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to making the first hint of ANY sense.
> 
> Are you high bro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to make you think.
Click to expand...

As if YOU would know what it is like?


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're on the subject,
> 
> let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see you one Michael J. Fox, and rise you a Trig Palin....
> 
> ......your serve.
Click to expand...


So you're acknowledging that Limbaugh making fun of Michael Fox's condition is precisely comparable to anyone who makes fun of Trig Palin's condition?

Kind of then makes me wonder why you would cheer one and condemn the other.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're on the subject,
> 
> let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear gawd...how far back you going to DIG SHIT?
> no one I know hoorayed Limbaugh for supposedly making fun of Fox.
Click to expand...


Then you needed to be posting over to hannity back then.


----------



## sealybobo

Please do not apologize Rush.  This is republicans being honest.  If you are having sex out of wedlock, you are a whore.  Maybe Romney or Santorum would say it in a nicer way, but they both agree with Rush.  

So the sluts of America can either vote for the GOP or not.  If you fall under what the GOP would consider to be a slut, then you should show up in November and reward them for their position.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

sealybobo said:


> If you are having sex out of wedlock, you are a whore.



does that include dudes too?


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're on the subject,
> 
> let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear gawd...how far back you going to DIG SHIT?
> no one I know hoorayed Limbaugh for supposedly making fun of Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you needed to be posting over to hannity back then.
Click to expand...


who cares. you can go on ANY website and see stupid and hateful shit posted...even on this one..
you want stupid and hate, go to dailykos, democraticUnderground, blaaa blaaa blaaaa
and you're right, I have never been on the hannity site. stunning huh since I'm always accused of being one who listens to Rush, Hannity, Beck, etc etc..


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear gawd...how far back you going to DIG SHIT?
> no one I know hoorayed Limbaugh for supposedly making fun of Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you needed to be posting over to hannity back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who cares. you can go on ANY website and see stupid and hateful shit posted...even on this one..
> you want stupid and hate, go to dailykos, democraticUnderground, blaaa blaaa blaaaa
Click to expand...


are you saying that NYcarbineer is correct?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're on the subject,
> 
> let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see you one Michael J. Fox, and rise you a Trig Palin....
> 
> ......your serve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're acknowledging that Limbaugh making fun of Michael Fox's condition is precisely comparable to anyone who makes fun of Trig Palin's condition?
> 
> Kind of then makes me wonder why you would cheer one and condemn the other.
Click to expand...


Any bad behavior that you can drum up....(I almost made the grave error of saying 'think up)....by the Right, I can top it by the Left.


----------



## Stephanie

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you needed to be posting over to hannity back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares. you can go on ANY website and see stupid and hateful shit posted...even on this one..
> you want stupid and hate, go to dailykos, democraticUnderground, blaaa blaaa blaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying that NYcarbineer is correct?
Click to expand...


You didn't catch my edit. I couldn't tell you if they are right nor do I care..I have never been at the Hannity site.

but it wouldn't be any worse than watching some on here talking about how the Santorums took their dead baby home to PLAY with it.


----------



## The T

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're on the subject,
> 
> let's not forget that the Right almost unanimously hoorayed Limbaugh for making fun of Michael J. Fox's disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear gawd...how far back you going to DIG SHIT?
> no one I know hoorayed Limbaugh for supposedly making fun of Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you needed to be *posting over to hannity back then*.
Click to expand...

Fond memories of a glittering jewel of colossal ignorance...


----------



## zeke

Good to see so many Americans hating each other on a sunday afternoon. Especially when the hating is provoked by a radio announcing drug addict making 50 million a year selling.......hate.

Rush wouldn't piss on you Rethugs head's if your hair was on fire, but you all would defend his ability (you call it his right) to insult your mothers, sisters or daughters.

Pretty fuking amazing if you ask me.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see you one Michael J. Fox, and rise you a Trig Palin....
> 
> ......your serve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're acknowledging that Limbaugh making fun of Michael Fox's condition is precisely comparable to anyone who makes fun of Trig Palin's condition?
> 
> Kind of then makes me wonder why you would cheer one and condemn the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any bad behavior that you can drum up....(I almost made the grave error of saying 'think up)....by the Right, I can top it by the Left.
Click to expand...


That's one of the many reasons you fail as a debater:

Fallacy: Two Wrongs Make a Right


----------



## NYcarbineer

zeke said:


> Good to see so many Americans hating each other on a sunday afternoon. Especially when the hating is provoked by a radio announcing drug addict making 50 million a year selling.......hate.
> 
> Rush wouldn't piss on you Rethugs head's if your hair was on fire, but you all would defend his ability (you call it his right) to insult your mothers, sisters or daughters.
> 
> Pretty fuking amazing if you ask me.



Rush probably has more contempt for the unwashed dittohead masses than I do.


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're acknowledging that Limbaugh making fun of Michael Fox's condition is precisely comparable to anyone who makes fun of Trig Palin's condition?
> 
> Kind of then makes me wonder why you would cheer one and condemn the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any bad behavior that you can drum up....(I almost made the grave error of saying 'think up)....by the Right, I can top it by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one of the many reasons you fail as a debater:
> 
> Fallacy: Two Wrongs Make a Right
Click to expand...


You do realize that describes 90% of your posts, don't you?


----------



## NYcarbineer

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you needed to be posting over to hannity back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares. you can go on ANY website and see stupid and hateful shit posted...even on this one..
> you want stupid and hate, go to dailykos, democraticUnderground, blaaa blaaa blaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying that NYcarbineer is correct?
Click to expand...


They know I'm right.  It's just a shame some forums like hannity purge their archives every few years or I'd have at least two monkey scalps for my wall right off this thread.


----------



## The T

zeke said:


> Good to see so many Americans hating each other on a sunday afternoon. Especially when the hating is provoked by a radio announcing drug addict making 50 million a year selling.......hate.
> 
> Rush wouldn't piss on you Rethugs head's if your hair was on fire, but you all would defend his ability (you call it his right) to insult your mothers, sisters or daughters.
> 
> Pretty fuking amazing if you ask me.


Another jealous zealot horrified by speech that didn't eminate from himself.

Good job.


----------



## mudwhistle

zeke said:


> Good to see so many Americans hating each other on a sunday afternoon. Especially when the hating is provoked by a radio announcing drug addict making 50 million a year selling.......hate.
> 
> Rush wouldn't piss on you Rethugs head's if your hair was on fire, but you all would defend his ability (you call it his right) to insult your mothers, sisters or daughters.
> 
> Pretty fuking amazing if you ask me.



Rush insulted one woman, not women in general.

The hate seems to be provoked by the White House and Obama's media. You're just too blind to see it. 

We don't idolize Rush. We don't think everything he utters is gospel. 

I wish I could say the same about you and your Messiah.

Osama seems to think that going around the country calling the GOP the party of dirty air and dirty water, that they want to push Grandma off a cliff, that he can't work with them, he has to go around them. He isn't exactly trying to foster peace and harmony. Maxine Waters telling the Tea Party to go to Hell, another Democrap saying we want to string blacks up in trees. Calling us Sons of Bitches. Yeah, the left specializes in hatred and envy.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

Dr.House said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any bad behavior that you can drum up....(I almost made the grave error of saying 'think up)....by the Right, I can top it by the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the many reasons you fail as a debater:
> 
> Fallacy: Two Wrongs Make a Right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that describes 90% of your posts, don't you?
Click to expand...


do you realize that you're now using the "well you do it too" defense?


----------



## zeke

> Rush probably has more contempt for the unwashed dittohead masses than I do.




Couldn't argue with that. Most ultra wealthy do have considerable contempt for those making less money. Rush thinks he is pretty special making 50 million a year. Well that and class A nacotics makes you feel pretty special to.


----------



## The T

zeke said:


> Rush probably has more contempt for the unwashed dittohead masses than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't argue with that. Most ultra wealthy do have considerable contempt for those making less money. Rush thinks he is pretty special making 50 million a year. Well that and class A nacotics makes you feel pretty special to.
Click to expand...

 
I do note that you didn't bother to post a quote that was tracable...

And why is that?

WHY are you jealous of Limbaugh?


----------



## Stephanie

zeke said:


> Rush probably has more contempt for the unwashed dittohead masses than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't argue with that. Most ultra wealthy do have considerable contempt for those making less money. Rush thinks he is pretty special making 50 million a year. Well that and class A nacotics makes you feel pretty special to.
Click to expand...


lol, yet who do you go out and vote for? some of the wealthiest members of Congress (six out of the top ten wealthiest? Democrats) to be your masters.


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush probably has more contempt for the unwashed dittohead masses than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't argue with that. Most ultra wealthy do have considerable contempt for those making less money. Rush thinks he is pretty special making 50 million a year. Well that and class A nacotics makes you feel pretty special to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, yet who do you go out and vote for? some of the wealthiest members of Congress to be your masters.
Click to expand...

And note Rush is NOT a Congresscritter? And Note where thier ire lies? Rush doesn't have the power a politician does...but none the less...

I'd say these freaks are misguided...wouldn't you?


----------



## zeke

> We don't idolize Rush. We don't think everything he utters is gospel.




Hard to tell that by what I read.  But whatever.


----------



## Dr.House

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the many reasons you fail as a debater:
> 
> Fallacy: Two Wrongs Make a Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that describes 90% of your posts, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you realize that you're now using the "well you do it too" defense?
Click to expand...


How is pointing out his hypocrisy doing that?


----------



## Stephanie

The T said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't argue with that. Most ultra wealthy do have considerable contempt for those making less money. Rush thinks he is pretty special making 50 million a year. Well that and class A nacotics makes you feel pretty special to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yet who do you go out and vote for? some of the wealthiest members of Congress to be your masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And note Rush is NOT a Congresscritter? And Note where thier ire lies? Rush doesn't have the power a politician does...but none the less...
> 
> I'd say these freaks are misguided...wouldn't you?
Click to expand...


more like baaaaaa and squawk
sheep and parrots


----------



## The T

Stephanie said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yet who do you go out and vote for? some of the wealthiest members of Congress to be your masters.
> 
> 
> 
> And note Rush is NOT a Congresscritter? And Note where thier ire lies? Rush doesn't have the power a politician does...but none the less...
> 
> I'd say these freaks are misguided...wouldn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more like baaaaaa and squawk
> sheep and parrots
Click to expand...

And You are being kind...I admire you for that...

I however, am not.


----------



## The T

Dr.House said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that describes 90% of your posts, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you realize that you're now using the "well you do it too" defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is pointing out his hypocrisy doing that?
Click to expand...

And will we see 'Film at eleven" to explain it?

<==Popcorn Shrimp


----------



## zeke

> WHY are you jealous of Limbaugh?



wtf. Someone address how it is that the right wings self described prophet is a fuking drug addict?
Jealous of a fuking drug addict retard like limpball. That is funny. 

But I bet if you had a chance to "do his fat ass" you would. That is disgusting. Course I heard his fat ass ask the Fluke woman to post sex tapes of her so he could watch. Can you imagine, rush pulling his pud watching some college woman have sex. Or maybe he could just spend some of his big bucks on a prostitute. If his Viagra is working. Maybe all he can do is watch. Any rethugs women know?

The rethug prophet; rush limpballs.


----------



## Warrior102

Rush - private citizen.
Entitled to his opinion, you Nazi fucks.
Get over it. 
A whore's a whore.


----------



## mudwhistle

zeke said:


> Rush probably has more contempt for the unwashed dittohead masses than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't argue with that. Most ultra wealthy do have considerable contempt for those making less money. Rush thinks he is pretty special making 50 million a year. Well that and class A nacotics makes you feel pretty special to.
Click to expand...


I think you're used to the folks on the left like Obama, Harry Reid, and Nancy Pelosi.

Most liberals that call in and talk to Rush find out that he's a decent fellow. 

Anyone who listens to Rush on a regular basis knows he's a bit of a blowhard but he's also appreciative of his audience. He doesn't go around like Obama and his wife living it up while he's telling them to cut back and suffer hardship. Obama says almost every week that we have to sacrifice while he's on his way to the next $30,000 a plate dinner.

Conservatives aren't all the low-life scumbag snobs you're used to.


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even come close to making the first hint of ANY sense.
> 
> Are you high bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to make you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if YOU would know what it is like?
Click to expand...


Your post sure took a lot of it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're acknowledging that Limbaugh making fun of Michael Fox's condition is precisely comparable to anyone who makes fun of Trig Palin's condition?
> 
> Kind of then makes me wonder why you would cheer one and condemn the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any bad behavior that you can drum up....(I almost made the grave error of saying 'think up)....by the Right, I can top it by the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one of the many reasons you fail as a debater:
> 
> Fallacy: Two Wrongs Make a Right
Click to expand...


Oh, great one....if I may sit at your feet and learn to [do the] many tricks and talents that have made you the idol of one and all.....

[fixed]

..........see what you did!!...you made me fall off my chair in gales of laughter!!!


----------



## manifold

Warrior102 said:


> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" *who's fucking the entire campus* and wants free rubbers a slut?



The Following 9 Users Say Thank You to Gloryhole102 For This Useless Post:
Baruch Menachem (Yesterday), dompasquale (Today), Ernie S. (Today), kaz (Today), Lovebears65 (Today), naturegirl (Today), Pale Rider (Yesterday), ShaklesOfBigGov (Today), theunbubba (Yesterday)


^Nine fuckwads willing to make themselves a part of Gloryhole102's hate filled fail.

You should all be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## madasheck

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any bad behavior that you can drum up....(I almost made the grave error of saying 'think up)....by the Right, I can top it by the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the many reasons you fail as a debater:
> 
> Fallacy: Two Wrongs Make a Right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, great one....*if I may sit at your feet and learn to many tricks and talents* that have made you the idol of one and all.....
> 
> 
> 
> ..........see what you did!!...you made me fall off my chair in gales of laughter!!!
Click to expand...


Learn spelling while you're at it.


----------



## madasheck

mudwhistle said:


> Osama seems to think that going around the country calling the GOP the party of dirty air and dirty water, that they want to push Grandma off a cliff, that he can't work with them, he has to go around them.



What part of this isn't true?


----------



## Warrior102

manifold said:


> You should all be ashamed of yourselves.



You should be a poster child for condoms, and why one should use one, asswipe.


----------



## Warrior102

madasheck said:


> Learn spelling while you're at it.



Learn patriotism - assbrain.


----------



## manifold

Warrior102 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be a poster child for condoms, and why one should use one, asswipe.
Click to expand...


Your self loathing is symptomatic of a much larger issue.

As for what that might be, I couldn't care less.

bwgd?


----------



## madasheck

Warrior102 said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn spelling while you're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn patriotism - assbrain.
Click to expand...


Time for your nappy-poo.


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn spelling while you're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn patriotism - assbrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for your nappy-poo.
Click to expand...

Time for YOU to understand that your thread is persona _non grata._


_




_

_Yep._


----------



## Warrior102

manifold said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be a poster child for condoms, and why one should use one, asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your self loathing is symptomatic of a much larger issue.
> 
> As for what that might be, I couldn't care less.
> 
> bwgd?
Click to expand...


Self-loathing?

Need a "Phonics R Us" subscription, dipshit?


----------



## Warrior102

madasheck said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn spelling while you're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn patriotism - assbrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for your nappy-poo.
Click to expand...


Time for some neg-rep, assbrain?


----------



## Full-Auto

manifold said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" *who's fucking the entire campus* and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Following 9 Users Say Thank You to Gloryhole102 For This Useless Post:
> Baruch Menachem (Yesterday), dompasquale (Today), Ernie S. (Today), kaz (Today), Lovebears65 (Today), naturegirl (Today), Pale Rider (Yesterday), ShaklesOfBigGov (Today), theunbubba (Yesterday)
> 
> 
> ^Nine fuckwads willing to make themselves a part of Gloryhole102's hate filled fail.
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves.
Click to expand...


Get over it dude, when you need to lie to get some message out you deserve all that you have invited.

True story


----------



## manifold

Warrior102 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be a poster child for condoms, and why one should use one, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your self loathing is symptomatic of a much larger issue.
> 
> As for what that might be, I couldn't care less.
> 
> bwgd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self-loathing?
Click to expand...


That's what I said.  It's pretty obvious that you hate yourself.

Something tells me you're not the only one.

bwgd?


----------



## PoliticalChic

madasheck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the many reasons you fail as a debater:
> 
> Fallacy: Two Wrongs Make a Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, great one....*if I may sit at your feet and learn to many tricks and talents* that have made you the idol of one and all.....
> 
> 
> 
> ..........see what you did!!...you made me fall off my chair in gales of laughter!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn spelling while you're at it.
Click to expand...


Actually, it shouldn't be 'too many"

It should be "to do the many"

I missed the phrase, you missed the context....


----------



## Warrior102

manifold said:


> It's pretty obvious that you hate yourself.



It's pretty obvious you're a fucking idiot.

Next?


----------



## skookerasbil

Warrior102 said:


> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?



C'mon Warrior.........even we must admit that "whore" would have been far more appropriate.


By the way........any rumors that Fluke is gangbanging because that kind of bill would indicate it?


----------



## kaz

NYcarbineer said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh did one of those 'yeah but' apologies.  It was clearly designed to be an apology to those that Limbaugh felt it was advantageous for him to apologize to, while at the same time being a non-apology for the benefit to those Limbaugh believed it was advantageous to appear that he wasn't apologizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a private citizen, nutsack. He's entitled to his views/opinions.
> Don't like it?
> Turn it off, assbreath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush's attacks on that woman are free speech, but our criticism of him isn't free speech?
> 
> How many brain cells died in your effort to come up with that brilliance?
Click to expand...


Um...he said if you don't want to hear Rush, turn him off.  How can even you construe that to mean he's saying you can't criticize him?  And you talk about his braincells dying?


----------



## Warrior102

skookerasbil said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he apologize for calling a 30 year old "college student" who's fucking the entire campus and wants free rubbers a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Warrior.........even we must admit that "whore" would have been far more appropriate.
Click to expand...


True. I can go with whore.


----------



## manifold

Warrior102 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious that you hate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


Even this idiot can see that you have anger issues.  How many times have you kicked your dog today?


----------



## Warrior102

manifold said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious that you hate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even this idiot....
Click to expand...


Let's leave it at that asswipe...


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn patriotism - assbrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for your nappy-poo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time for YOU to understand that your thread is persona _non grata._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Yep._
Click to expand...


If you're unhappy, I must be doing something right. Thank you.


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for your nappy-poo.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for YOU to understand that your thread is persona _non grata._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Yep._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're unhappy, I must be doing something right. Thank you.
Click to expand...

 NOT unhappy at _all_ with pointing it out to you.

You're _welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## The T

manifold said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious that you hate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even this idiot can see that you have anger issues. How many times have you kicked your dog today?
Click to expand...

How many times have you been told to fuck off today?


----------



## manifold

Warrior102 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even this idiot can see that you have anger issues. How many times have you kicked your dog today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's leave...
Click to expand...


Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way.  You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.


----------



## manifold

The T said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even this idiot can see that you have anger issues. How many times have you kicked your dog today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you been told to fuck off today?
Click to expand...



By people who matter, zero.


----------



## The T

manifold said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even this idiot can see that you have anger issues. How many times have you kicked your dog today?
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you been told to fuck off today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By people who matter, *zero*.
Click to expand...

 
Good deal! 

*Allow ME to be the FIRST.*


----------



## manifold

The T said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you been told to fuck off today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By people who *matter*, zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good deal!
> 
> *Allow ME to be the FIRST.*
Click to expand...


I guess you missed the pertinent bit.

Better luck next time.


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious that you hate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even this idiot can see that you have anger issues.  How many times have you kicked your dog today?
Click to expand...


It's lack of sex that's bringing him down.


----------



## The T

manifold said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> By people who *matter*, zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal!
> 
> *Allow ME to be the FIRST.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the pertinent bit.
> 
> Better luck next time.
Click to expand...

 
Not al all...


----------



## Warrior102

manifold said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even this idiot can see that you have anger issues. How many times have you kicked your dog today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's leave...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way.  You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.
Click to expand...


But my regular glory hole - as is the US 7th Fleet's is you. Why bring your mouth/filthy lifestyle into this discussion?


----------



## The T

Warrior102 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's leave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way. You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But my regular glory hole - as is the US 7th Fleet's is you. Why bring your mouth/filthy lifestyle into this discussion?
Click to expand...

Only because he is able to...WHY is another subject matter entirely, Brother...


----------



## Warrior102

The T said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way. You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my regular glory hole - as is the US 7th Fleet's is you. Why bring your mouth/filthy lifestyle into this discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because he is able to...WHY is another subject matter entirely, Brother...
Click to expand...


True.
He seems to be in a meltdown.
Only helping him along....


----------



## manifold

Gloryhole102 said:
			
		

> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way.  You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My regular glory hole is a great idea. See you later, I have a bag of dicks to go suck.
Click to expand...


Break a leg.


----------



## Warrior102

manifold said:


> Gloryhole102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way.  You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My regular glory hole is a great idea. See you later, I have a bag of dicks to go suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Break a leg.
Click to expand...


Wipe that vaseline off your ass.
You look reDICKulous.


----------



## The T

manifold said:


> Gloryhole102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way. You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My regular glory hole is a great idea. See you later, I have a bag of dicks to go suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Break a leg.
Click to expand...

 
Why confer upon him what you have already accomplished?


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for YOU to understand that your thread is persona _non grata._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Yep._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're unhappy, I must be doing something right. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT unhappy at _all_ with pointing it out to you.
> 
> You're _welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...


Man, you really ruined my day.


----------



## Warrior102

madasheck said:


> Man, you really ruined my day.



Sorry your butt hurts. Man up an move on, asswipe.


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's leave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way.  You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But my regular glory hole - as is the US 7th Fleet's is you. Why bring your mouth/filthy lifestyle into this discussion?
Click to expand...


The 7th?     Okay.  That explains a great deal of the male sex talk.


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're unhappy, I must be doing something right. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> NOT unhappy at _all_ with pointing it out to you.
> 
> You're _welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you really ruined my day.
Click to expand...

GLAD...*I* could oblige...but  you didn't learn a damned thing from it...YOU _will _post another monumental thread of stupidity in the future. it's just in your nature,

Bet.


----------



## Warrior102

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry phag boy, I don't swing that way.  You'll have to continue to get your jollies at your regular glory hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my regular glory hole - as is the US 7th Fleet's is you. Why bring your mouth/filthy lifestyle into this discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 7th?     Okay.  That explains a great deal of the male sex talk.
Click to expand...


Speaking of overused vaginas


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT unhappy at _all_ with pointing it out to you.
> 
> You're _welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you really ruined my day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GLAD...*I* could oblige...but  you didn't learn a damned thing from it...YOU _will _post another monumental thread of stupidity in the future. it's just in your nature,
> 
> Bet.
Click to expand...


And you'll read it. Bet.


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But my regular glory hole - as is the US 7th Fleet's is you. Why bring your mouth/filthy lifestyle into this discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7th?     Okay.  That explains a great deal of the male sex talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of overused vaginas
Click to expand...


*wink *wink...now that I know you were in the 7th Fleet, I know where your talk is coming from in your psyche.

*nudge *nudge....


----------



## JoeB131

Warrior102 said:


> Rush - private citizen.
> Entitled to his opinion, you Nazi fucks.
> Get over it.
> A whore's a whore.



He's perfectly entitled to his opinion. 

And his advertisers are entitled to not have their products associated with his views.  

Pro-Flowers.com just became the seventh Limbaugh advertiser to pull its commercials from his show.  At this rate, he's going to have to find a lot more content.


----------



## madasheck

JoeB131 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush - private citizen.
> Entitled to his opinion, you Nazi fucks.
> Get over it.
> A whore's a whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's perfectly entitled to his opinion.
> 
> And his advertisers are entitled to not have their products associated with his views.
> 
> Pro-Flowers.com just became the seventh Limbaugh advertiser to pull its commercials from his show.  At this rate, he's going to have to find a lot more content.
Click to expand...


Maybe he could break Miss Cleo out of jail and use her on his show. Miss Cleo and Rush would make a great pair. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWyHiV3l3MA]Miss Cleo Commercial - Call Me Now! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Full-Auto

madasheck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush - private citizen.
> Entitled to his opinion, you Nazi fucks.
> Get over it.
> A whore's a whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's perfectly entitled to his opinion.
> 
> And his advertisers are entitled to not have their products associated with his views.
> 
> Pro-Flowers.com just became the seventh Limbaugh advertiser to pull its commercials from his show.  At this rate, he's going to have to find a lot more content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe he could break Miss Cleo out of jail and use her on his show. Miss Cleo and Rush would make a great pair.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWyHiV3l3MA]Miss Cleo Commercial - Call Me Now! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Would a democrat be willing to cross party lines?


----------



## mudwhistle

Warrior102 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But my regular glory hole - as is the US 7th Fleet's is you. Why bring your mouth/filthy lifestyle into this discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7th?     Okay.  That explains a great deal of the male sex talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of overused vaginas
Click to expand...


Dude, she doesn't use that thing.

Btw, don't get into a pissing contest with manifold. 

It's a waste of time.


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush - private citizen.
> Entitled to his opinion, you Nazi fucks.
> Get over it.
> A whore's a whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's perfectly entitled to his opinion.
> 
> And his advertisers are entitled to not have their products associated with his views.
> 
> Pro-Flowers.com just became the seventh Limbaugh advertiser to pull its commercials from his show. At this rate, he's going to have to find a lot more content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe he could break Miss Cleo out of jail and use her on his show. Miss Cleo and Rush would make a great pair.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWyHiV3l3MA"]Miss Cleo Commercial - Call Me Now! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

That would presume...or ASS U ME that Limbaugh is as stupid as you are.

Guess what cupcake?

*YOU lose*.

Deal.


----------



## JoeB131

So how come she didn't see the arrest coming?


----------



## naturegirl

I have to just chuckle.  Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.  

There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know.  ROTFLMBO!!


----------



## manifold

bodecea said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 7th?     Okay.  That explains a great deal of the male sex talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of overused vaginas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wink *wink...now that I know you were in the 7th Fleet, I know where your talk is coming from in your psyche.
> 
> *nudge *nudge....
Click to expand...


Not that there's anything wrong with that, just ask mudmissile.


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's perfectly entitled to his opinion.
> 
> And his advertisers are entitled to not have their products associated with his views.
> 
> Pro-Flowers.com just became the seventh Limbaugh advertiser to pull its commercials from his show. At this rate, he's going to have to find a lot more content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he could break Miss Cleo out of jail and use her on his show. Miss Cleo and Rush would make a great pair.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWyHiV3l3MA"]Miss Cleo Commercial - Call Me Now! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would presume...or ASS U ME that Limbaugh is as stupid as you are.
> 
> Guess what cupcake?
> 
> *YOU lose*.
> 
> Deal.
Click to expand...


Your comments are getting even more off track. Glad I'm adding so much to your day.


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he could break Miss Cleo out of jail and use her on his show. Miss Cleo and Rush would make a great pair.
> 
> Miss Cleo Commercial - Call Me Now! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> That would presume...or ASS U ME that Limbaugh is as stupid as you are.
> 
> Guess what cupcake?
> 
> *YOU lose*.
> 
> Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comments are getting even more off track. Glad I'm adding so much to your day.
Click to expand...

With the Yaksqueeze that you present? They are quite 'ontrack', and beyond YOUR _understanding..._

But someone has to be the adult here, and it certainly isn't YOU following your so-called _logic_ sport. 

Thank me.


----------



## madasheck

naturegirl said:


> I have to just chuckle.  Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know.  ROTFLMBO!!



Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the definition of an idiot.


----------



## Full-Auto

madasheck said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to just chuckle.  Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know.  ROTFLMBO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the definition of an idiot.
Click to expand...


Are you upset he couldnt one up democrats on TV?


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to just chuckle. Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know. ROTFLMBO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the definition of an idiot.
Click to expand...

 
Wrong...it is called exercising First Amendment rights in expressing an opinion, however formed whether you disagree with the _opion_, or not.

Get it straight, son.


----------



## manifold

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to just chuckle. Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know. ROTFLMBO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the *definition of an idiot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong...*it is called exercising First Amendment rights in expressing an opinion*, however formed whether you disagree with the _opion_, or not.
> 
> Get it straight, son.
Click to expand...


The two are not mutually exclusive.  Considering everything you post reflects both, I'd expect you to know that.

bwgd?


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to just chuckle. Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know. ROTFLMBO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the definition of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong...it is called exercising First Amendment rights in expressing an opinion, however formed whether you disagree with the _opion_, or not.
> 
> Get it straight, son.
Click to expand...


So burning an American flag, which could also be considered by some as expressing an opinion, is not idiotic?


----------



## The T

madasheck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the definition of an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...it is called exercising First Amendment rights in expressing an opinion, however formed whether you disagree with the _opion_, or not.
> 
> Get it straight, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So burning an American flag, which could also be considered by some as expressing an opinion, is not idiotic?
Click to expand...

Precisely. BY LAW burning the flag is speech...ONE *I* by excercising my _LIBERTY_ choose NOT to do, and don't advise others to do...is fine...albiet _irratating as Hell..._but LAW for now.

See the difference?


----------



## madasheck

The T said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...it is called exercising First Amendment rights in expressing an opinion, however formed whether you disagree with the _opion_, or not.
> 
> Get it straight, son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So burning an American flag, which could also be considered by some as expressing an opinion, is not idiotic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely. BY LAW burning the flag is speech...ONE *I* by excercising my _LIBERTY_ choose NOT to do, and don't advise others to do...is fine...albiet _irratating as Hell..._but LAW for now.
> 
> See the difference?
Click to expand...


You're sounding awfully liberal.


----------



## naturegirl

madasheck said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to just chuckle.  Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know.  ROTFLMBO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the definition of an idiot.
Click to expand...


The POTUS responding to a comment made by a talk show host is the definition of an idiot.  Still ROTFLMBO with tears streaming down my cheeks.  Oh, my tummy hurts from laughing so much.


----------



## manifold

naturegirl said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to just chuckle.  Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know.  ROTFLMBO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the definition of an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The POTUS responding to a comment made by a talk show host is the definition of an idiot.  Still ROTFLMBO with tears streaming down my cheeks.  Oh, my tummy hurts from laughing so much.
Click to expand...


I doubt you'll be laughing come November.


----------



## manifold

madasheck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So burning an American flag, which could also be considered by some as expressing an opinion, is not idiotic?
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely. BY LAW burning the flag is speech...ONE *I* by excercising my _LIBERTY_ choose NOT to do, and don't advise others to do...is fine...albiet _irratating as Hell..._but LAW for now.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're sounding awfully liberal.
Click to expand...


Hey you heard him, speech CANNOT be idiotic.


----------



## naturegirl

manifold said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a girl a slut on national radio is most certainly the definition of an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The POTUS responding to a comment made by a talk show host is the definition of an idiot.  Still ROTFLMBO with tears streaming down my cheeks.  Oh, my tummy hurts from laughing so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you'll be laughing come November.
Click to expand...



OK.  The POTUS is a total idiot.  Those that support him blindly are even bigger idiots...........he hasn't a clue.  He's so far in over his head, he finds it necessary to scold a grandpa that has a talk radio show.  Yes, I'm still ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Pheonixops

Warrior102 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
Click to expand...


We are private citizens as well and WE have a right to call him a piece of shit if we want to, we also have a right to approach his sponsors with our grievances.


----------



## manifold

naturegirl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POTUS responding to a comment made by a talk show host is the definition of an idiot.  Still ROTFLMBO with tears streaming down my cheeks.  Oh, my tummy hurts from laughing so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you'll be laughing come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  The POTUS is a total idiot.  Those that support him blindly are even bigger idiots...........he hasn't a clue.  He's so far in over his head, he finds it necessary to scold a grandpa that has a talk radio show.  Yes, I'm still ROTFLMBO.
Click to expand...


If you really think the POTUS is _that_ bad for the country, and at the same time you're brought to tears laughing about it, then you're an America hating c-rag.


----------



## Pheonixops

Full-Auto said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no....they say WE CAN'T or we be RACIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They can kiss every bit of my non-racist, Liberty-loving butt, and enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As my Russian friend always said.
> 
> You wash your mouth good this morning.
> 
> I want a clean mouth for you to kiss my ass
Click to expand...


Sounds like you guys had an "interesting" relationship........


----------



## madasheck

Warrior102 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't waste a millisecond listening to that jackass. No one with any intelligence does.


----------



## The T

Pheonixops said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They can kiss every bit of my non-racist, Liberty-loving butt, and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my Russian friend always said.
> 
> You wash your mouth good this morning.
> 
> I want a clean mouth for you to kiss my ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys had an "interesting" relationship........
Click to expand...

Friends on a mesage board.

Did you have a point or are you being a total assclown as I percieve YOU to be?


----------



## manifold

Pheonixops said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the GOP coming out against Limbaugh, *F I N A L L Y*, can we at long last say the days of genuflecting and kissing the Rush ring are over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are private citizens as well and WE have a right to call him a piece of shit if we want to, we also have a right to approach his sponsors with our grievances.
Click to expand...


Don't pay Gloryhole102 any mind.  He's just shitting his pants over this because he's worried about Rush being taken off the air.  If that happens where will he go to find out what his opinions are supposed to be?


----------



## Pheonixops

namvet said:


> Rush Limbaugh Calls Sandra Fluke a "SLUT" [Real Audio & Video] - YouTube
> 
> ​



I see he's gaining weight again, time for another divorce when his "one incher" can't please his wife because of his gut  and need for Viagra.....ala the "non-disclosure agreement" that he has with his new  escort.


----------



## The T

Pheonixops said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Calls Sandra Fluke a "SLUT" [Real Audio & Video] - YouTube
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see he's gaining weight again, time for another divorce when his "one incher" can't please his wife because of his gut and need for Viagra.....ala the "non-disclosure agreement" that he has with his new escort.
Click to expand...

And when does his 'Physical health' concern YOU?

You may stop now.


----------



## Pheonixops

The T said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As my Russian friend always said.
> 
> You wash your mouth good this morning.
> 
> I want a clean mouth for you to kiss my ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys had an "interesting" relationship........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends on a mesage board.
> 
> Did you have a point or are you being a total assclown as I percieve YOU to be?
Click to expand...


If you say so. 

Speak for yourself regarding the "assclown". You and your cohort seem to have an interesting fixation on men's asses.


----------



## bodecea

naturegirl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POTUS responding to a comment made by a talk show host is the definition of an idiot.  Still ROTFLMBO with tears streaming down my cheeks.  Oh, my tummy hurts from laughing so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you'll be laughing come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  The POTUS is a total idiot.  Those that support him blindly are even bigger idiots...........he hasn't a clue.  He's so far in over his head, he finds it necessary to scold a grandpa that has a talk radio show.  Yes, I'm still ROTFLMBO.
Click to expand...


And yet, he's done so much more with his life than you at this moment.


----------



## Full-Auto

Pheonixops said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They can kiss every bit of my non-racist, Liberty-loving butt, and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my Russian friend always said.
> 
> You wash your mouth good this morning.
> 
> I want a clean mouth for you to kiss my ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys had an "interesting" relationship........
Click to expand...


Butt hurt?

Good!!!


----------



## Pheonixops

manifold said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is an entertainer and a private citizen. He's entitled to say whatever the fuck he wants to. If you don't like him - don't listen to him. You do know how to change channels, don't you, asswipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are private citizens as well and WE have a right to call him a piece of shit if we want to, we also have a right to approach his sponsors with our grievances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't pay Gloryhole102 any mind.  He's just shitting his pants over this because he's worried about Rush being taken off the air.  If that happens where will he go to find out what his opinions are supposed to be?
Click to expand...


LOL, excellent points!


----------



## The T

Pheonixops said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys had an "interesting" relationship........
> 
> 
> 
> Friends on a mesage board.
> 
> Did you have a point or are you being a total assclown as I percieve YOU to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> Speak for yourself regarding the "assclown". You and your cohort seem to have an interesting fixation on men's asses.
Click to expand...

As a matter of course *I* say so.

And NO, rather that 'fixation' comes from your own tainted imagination,,,but nothing I can DO about that. That's your field.


----------



## Pheonixops

The T said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh Calls Sandra Fluke a "SLUT" [Real Audio & Video] - YouTube
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see he's gaining weight again, time for another divorce when his "one incher" can't please his wife because of his gut and need for Viagra.....ala the "non-disclosure agreement" that he has with his new escort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when does his 'Physical health' concern YOU?
> 
> You may stop now.
Click to expand...


I don't care about his "physical health", I hope he live a long life. It's bad to wish ill things on people, I just think that he's a scumbag.


----------



## Pheonixops

Full-Auto said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> As my Russian friend always said.
> 
> You wash your mouth good this morning.
> 
> I want a clean mouth for you to kiss my ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys had an "interesting" relationship........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Butt hurt?
> 
> Good!!!
Click to expand...


You should be asking yourself or your "friend" that question!


----------



## Pheonixops

The T said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends on a mesage board.
> 
> Did you have a point or are you being a total assclown as I percieve YOU to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> Speak for yourself regarding the "assclown". You and your cohort seem to have an interesting fixation on men's asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of course *I* say so.
> 
> And NO, rather that 'fixation' comes from your own tainted imagination,,,but nothing I can DO about that. That's your field.
Click to expand...


LOL, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## The T

Pheonixops said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys had an "interesting" relationship........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt hurt?
> 
> Good!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be asking yourself or your "friend" that question!
Click to expand...

Asking what precisely? OR are you trying to tell us both that YOU are _jealous?_

_Come clean son..._


----------



## The T

Pheonixops said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> Speak for yourself regarding the "assclown". You and your cohort seem to have an interesting fixation on men's asses.
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of course *I* say so.
> 
> And NO, rather that 'fixation' comes from your own tainted imagination,,,but nothing I can DO about that. That's your field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, thanks for the laugh!
Click to expand...

Glad you find humour...Now why so jealous?

Why must you be a schmuck?


----------



## bodecea

The Syncophant is on a roll tonite.  So many butt-buddies, so little time.


----------



## Full-Auto

Pheonixops said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you guys had an "interesting" relationship........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt hurt?
> 
> Good!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be asking yourself or your "friend" that question!
Click to expand...


Cute but that is more wide spread among the left.

True story..............


----------



## madasheck

Full-Auto said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt hurt?
> 
> Good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be asking yourself or your "friend" that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute but that is more wide spread among the left.
> 
> True story..............
Click to expand...



Funny how a discussion about Rush Limbaugh turns into talk about asses. Would seem to be a correlation there.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, great one....*if I may sit at your feet and learn to many tricks and talents* that have made you the idol of one and all.....
> 
> 
> 
> ..........see what you did!!...you made me fall off my chair in gales of laughter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn spelling while you're at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it shouldn't be 'too many"
> 
> It should be "to do the many"
> 
> I missed the phrase, you missed the context....
Click to expand...


You should see a doctor, you missed 2 periods.


----------



## JoeB131

naturegirl said:


> I have to just chuckle.  Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know.  ROTFLMBO!!



Not really.  I listen to his show when I'm on vacation, and the sponsors who are bailing are the ones he does personal commercials for.  the _USS Limbaugh _is seriously listing to one side. 

Even people on the right are condemning him.  He's seriously miscalculated on this one.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

NYcarbineer said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> who cares. you can go on ANY website and see stupid and hateful shit posted...even on this one..
> you want stupid and hate, go to dailykos, democraticUnderground, blaaa blaaa blaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying that NYcarbineer is correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They know I'm right.  It's just a shame some forums like hannity purge their archives every few years or I'd have at least two monkey scalps for my wall right off this thread.
Click to expand...


i've said that many, many times. it's a shame that place purges threads. the way posters flip flop when administrations change is shameful. and on top of that, they deny that they flip flopped. even more shameful.


----------



## rightwinger

JoeB131 said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to just chuckle.  Rush is probably eating up all the hoopla the left is hollaring about this, in the meantime his viewers and long list of "on deck" advertisers are having a heyday.
> 
> There's a reason the idiot in the White House had to respond to this ya know.  ROTFLMBO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I listen to his show when I'm on vacation, and the sponsors who are bailing are the ones he does personal commercials for.  the _USS Limbaugh _is seriously listing to one side.
> 
> Even people on the right are condemning him.  He's seriously miscalculated on this one.
Click to expand...


It wasn't just that Rush threw that out there off the cuff. After he had a chance to think about what he had said, he doubled down and came back the next day with worse


----------



## NYcarbineer

Limbaugh lost the women's rights argument 20 years ago when he couldn't come up with anything better than to call them Nazis.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn spelling while you're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it shouldn't be 'too many"
> 
> It should be "to do the many"
> 
> I missed the phrase, you missed the context....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should see a doctor, you missed 2 periods.
Click to expand...



I like how closely you pay attention to my work!!!

Perhaps there is hope for you after all!!!


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Sallow said:


> He apologized?
> 
> Oh man..that must have been serious.


*Whew!!!!*

Talk about *one MAJOR*....



> *FLIP/FLOP**!!!*​



 .  .  .  .  .  .  . ​


----------



## Mustang

What's the current advertiser number of advertisers who've dropped their ads from Limbaugh's show?  Last I heard, it was 7.


----------



## Warrior102

Mustang said:


> What's the current advertiser number of advertisers who've dropped their ads from Limbaugh's show?  Last I heard, it was 7.



Limbaugh's net worth is $350 million
Doubtful if he gives a shit


----------



## manifold

Warrior102 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the current advertiser number of advertisers who've dropped their ads from Limbaugh's show?  Last I heard, it was 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth is $350 million
> Doubtful if he gives a shit
Click to expand...


I'm sure that's exactly why he apologized Einstein.


----------



## Mustang

Warrior102 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the current advertiser number of advertisers who've dropped their ads from Limbaugh's show?  Last I heard, it was 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth is $350 million
> Doubtful if he gives a shit
Click to expand...


Don't be a fool.  That's why Limbaugh apologized.  After all, what do you think Rush is going to do if he ever loses his show.  As far as I can tell, aside from golf, cigars, and stuffing his face, Rush has no other interests.


----------



## edthecynic

I love it, the lying POS is blaming his lies about Sandra Fluke on the.....

Wait for it...

The Left.

That's right, it's the Left's fault he's a lying POS.


----------



## Avatar4321

Chris said:


> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.



Actually, he did apologize on his show. He merely posted the apology first online because he doesnt have a show over the weekend.

He was right to do so. His misuse of language here hurt the debate rather than helped it. It's given people like you a scapegoat to avoid really discussing the issue.


----------



## Mustang

AOL also pulled their ads.  Is that 8 now?

Let's see how much bigger Rush can dig his hole today, shall we?


----------



## edthecynic

Mustang said:


> AOL also pulled their ads.  Is that 8 now?
> 
> Let's see how much bigger Rush can dig his hole today, shall we?


It seems only the local affiliate ads and the GOP political ads are running.


----------



## Warrior102

Mustang said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the current advertiser number of advertisers who've dropped their ads from Limbaugh's show?  Last I heard, it was 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth is $350 million
> Doubtful if he gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be a fool.  That's why Limbaugh apologized.  After all, what do you think Rush is going to do if he ever loses his show.  As far as I can tell, *aside from golf, cigars, and stuffing his face, Rush has no other interests*.
Click to expand...


He has the same lifestyle as Obama?


----------



## Warrior102

The woman is a slut. 
Why is he apologizing?


----------



## manifold

Mustang said:


> AOL also pulled their ads.  Is that 8 now?
> 
> Let's see how much bigger Rush can dig his hole today, shall we?



While I find this whole thing wildly entertaining, I suspect Rush will pull through this just fine.  The ditto tards will make sure of that.  As long as his ratings remain competitive, new sponsors will come knocking.


----------



## manifold

Warrior102 said:


> The woman is a slut.



How do you know that?


----------



## edthecynic

manifold said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is a slut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
Click to expand...

To him, ALL women are sluts.


----------



## manifold

edthecynic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is a slut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To him, ALL women are sluts.
Click to expand...


The faulty logic of his ASSumption is explained here


----------



## NYcarbineer

edthecynic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is a slut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To him, ALL women are sluts.
Click to expand...


Warrior reminds me of the Dane, in Miller's Crossing.  In all aspects, lol.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it shouldn't be 'too many"
> 
> It should be "to do the many"
> 
> I missed the phrase, you missed the context....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should see a doctor, you missed 2 periods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like how closely you pay attention to my work!!!
> 
> Perhaps there is hope for you after all!!!
Click to expand...


Also, a semi-colon goes after 'phrase', not a comma.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see a doctor, you missed 2 periods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how closely you pay attention to my work!!!
> 
> Perhaps there is hope for you after all!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, a semi-colon goes after 'phrase', not a comma.
Click to expand...


The comma is correct in that sentence fragment.

Gee....I never thought of you as a 'groupie' before.
I'm getting to like you&#8230;


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how closely you pay attention to my work!!!
> 
> Perhaps there is hope for you after all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a semi-colon goes after 'phrase', not a comma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The comma is correct in that sentence fragment.
> 
> Gee....I never thought of you as a 'groupie' before.
> I'm getting to like you
Click to expand...


A semi-colon goes between 2 complete sentences.

Good grammar and good spelling are like good hygiene.  They show you care.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mustang said:


> AOL also pulled their ads.  Is that 8 now?
> 
> Let's see how much bigger Rush can dig his hole today, shall we?



When did AOL advertise for him? Ive listened to his show on occasions and never heard an advertisement from them.


----------



## Avatar4321

Warrior102 said:


> The woman is a slut.
> Why is he apologizing?



Because civil people dont call women sluts


----------



## rightwinger

Avatar4321 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> AOL also pulled their ads.  Is that 8 now?
> 
> Let's see how much bigger Rush can dig his hole today, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did AOL advertise for him? Ive listened to his show on occasions and never heard an advertisement from them.
Click to expand...


Rush came on his show today and once more groveled to the liberal Lamestream media.

Sad that a once proud conservative has been brought to this


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> AOL also pulled their ads.  Is that 8 now?
> 
> Let's see how much bigger Rush can dig his hole today, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did AOL advertise for him? Ive listened to his show on occasions and never heard an advertisement from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush came on his show today and once more groveled to the liberal Lamestream media.
> 
> Sad that a once proud conservative has been brought to this
Click to expand...

The Lonesome Roads effect.


----------



## Papageorgio

Does Rush's apology remind anyone of Letterman's apology for calling Sarah Palin a slut or Bill Maher calling Palin a c***' or Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingram a slut, or Cloris Leachman calling Palin a slut, or how about Montel Williams ask the question of why doesn't  Bachmann kill herself or how about Fallon's song about Bachmann, calling her a lyin ass bitch? What about Maher saying "If you showed Michelle Malkin Obamas resume without saying who it was, shed name her vibrator, Obama."

Did Obama call any of these ladies after they were called these names, like he did Miss Fluke? Are liberal women more fragile and unable to take criticism like the women on the right?

The liberal double standard and fake outrage are mind numbing to anyone with a brain.


----------



## Avatar4321

Papageorgio said:


> Does Rush's apology remind anyone of Letterman's apology for calling Sarah Palin a slut or Bill Maher calling Palin a c***' or Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingram a slut, or Cloris Leachman calling Palin a slut, or how about Montel Williams ask the question of why doesn't  Bachmann kill herself or how about Fallon's song about Bachmann, calling her a lyin ass bitch? What about Maher saying "If you showed Michelle Malkin Obamas resume without saying who it was, shed name her vibrator, Obama."
> 
> Did Obama call any of these ladies after they were called these names, like he did Miss Fluke?
> 
> The liberal double standard and fake outrage are mind numbing to anyone with a brain.



Of course there is a double standards. Because the right has standards. We expect more of ourselves. As well we should.

Rush was right to apologize. he shouldnt have let himself go down that far. Thats not how conservatives should act.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid

Avatar4321 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is a slut.
> Why is he apologizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because civil people dont call women sluts
Click to expand...


that's the way i was raised.


and i keep asking this question and get no answer, but, here i go again...

what do you call a 30yo college guy who has sex with every chick on campus?


----------



## Mustang

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did AOL advertise for him? Ive listened to his show on occasions and never heard an advertisement from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush came on his show today and once more groveled to the liberal Lamestream media.
> 
> Sad that a once proud conservative has been brought to this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Lonesome Roads effect.
Click to expand...


Beat cha to it.  I used the LR comparison last week.


----------



## Papageorgio

Avatar4321 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Rush's apology remind anyone of Letterman's apology for calling Sarah Palin a slut or Bill Maher calling Palin a c***' or Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingram a slut, or Cloris Leachman calling Palin a slut, or how about Montel Williams ask the question of why doesn't  Bachmann kill herself or how about Fallon's song about Bachmann, calling her a lyin ass bitch? What about Maher saying "If you showed Michelle Malkin Obamas resume without saying who it was, shed name her vibrator, Obama."
> 
> Did Obama call any of these ladies after they were called these names, like he did Miss Fluke?
> 
> The liberal double standard and fake outrage are mind numbing to anyone with a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is a double standards. Because the right has standards. We expect more of ourselves. As well we should.
> 
> Rush was right to apologize. he shouldnt have let himself go down that far. Thats not how conservatives should act.
Click to expand...


Exactly, Rush was wrong and his words carry meaning, it is not right to call any women a slut, especially in his radio forum. His actions are disturbing, I am not sold on his apology, I'll wait to hear more on it, but no one on the left can take the high ground and are very hypocritical on this, even Obama, the guy who claims to be above it all.


----------



## Oddball

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is a slut.
> Why is he apologizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because civil people dont call women sluts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the way i was raised.
> 
> 
> and i keep asking this question and get no answer, but, here i go again...
> 
> what do you call a 30yo college guy who has sex with every chick on campus?
Click to expand...

Bill Clinton.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is a slut.
> Why is he apologizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because civil people dont call women sluts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the way i was raised.
> 
> 
> and i keep asking this question and get no answer, but, here i go again...
> 
> what do you call a 30yo college guy who has sex with every chick on campus?
Click to expand...


a liar.


----------



## Avatar4321

Oddball said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because civil people dont call women sluts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the way i was raised.
> 
> 
> and i keep asking this question and get no answer, but, here i go again...
> 
> what do you call a 30yo college guy who has sex with every chick on campus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Clinton.
Click to expand...


In his dreams lol


----------



## elvis

Did anyone really think the fat junkie's apology would be genuine?


----------



## Avatar4321

elvis said:


> Did anyone really think the fat junkies apology would be genuine?



I heard nothing insincere about it. Are you suggesting you know the intent of his heart?


----------



## elvis

Avatar4321 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone really think the fat junkies apology would be genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard nothing insincere about it. Are you suggesting you know the intent of his heart?
Click to expand...


He's a horse's ass who panicked when advertisements started getting pulled.   He's not sorry at all.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Warrior102 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the current advertiser number of advertisers who've dropped their ads from Limbaugh's show?  Last I heard, it was 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth is $350 million
> Doubtful if he gives a shit
Click to expand...

....Until he's gotta start shoppin' for the *next* "wife" (....while he's still payin' the *others* to keep their mouths shut)*!*

He surely could save some money by comin' outta _the closet_.​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Mustang said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the current advertiser number of advertisers who've dropped their ads from Limbaugh's show?  Last I heard, it was 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh's net worth is $350 million
> Doubtful if he gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be a fool.  That's why Limbaugh apologized.  After all, what do you think Rush is going to do if he ever loses his show.  As far as I can tell, aside from golf, cigars, and stuffing his face, Rush has *no other interests*.
Click to expand...

.....Besides those....​


> ....*Dominican vacations**.*​









"*Boys*, *Boys*, *Boys*
Long legs and burgundy lips
*Boys*,
Dancin' down on Sunset Strip
*Boys*
Red lips, fingertips"​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Avatar4321 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was losing sponsors.
> 
> But he didn't have the balls to apologize on his show.
> 
> He had to post it on his website.
> 
> What a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he did apologize on his show. He merely posted the apology first online because he doesnt have a show over the weekend.
Click to expand...

Yeah....right....and, he's never owned a phone....right??​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Mustang said:


> Let's see how much bigger Rush can dig his hole today, shall we?


I think he' leaves that up to _other_ people.

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

edthecynic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is a slut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To him, ALL women are sluts.
Click to expand...

I thought *Republicans* always called people (like that) *capitali$t$!* 

(*i.e.* "...a woman who no doubt values wealth a great deal more than self-respect.")

​


> *Traditional Relationships*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did AOL advertise for him? Ive listened to his show on occasions and never heard an advertisement from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush came on his show today and once more groveled to the liberal Lamestream media.
> 
> Sad that a once proud conservative has been brought to this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Lonesome Roads effect.
Click to expand...

Uhhhhhhhhh.....that's *Rhodes*.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ5RZWttmoA]1957 Face in the Crowd /message in movie - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS0E7A_05RE]Worst Person In The World! - Lonesome Rhodes Beck! - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Avatar4321 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Rush's apology remind anyone of Letterman's apology for calling Sarah Palin a slut or Bill Maher calling Palin a c***' or Ed Schultz calling Laura Ingram a slut, or Cloris Leachman calling Palin a slut, or how about Montel Williams ask the question of why doesn't  Bachmann kill herself or how about Fallon's song about Bachmann, calling her a lyin ass bitch? What about Maher saying "If you showed Michelle Malkin Obamas resume without saying who it was, shed name her vibrator, Obama."
> 
> Did Obama call any of these ladies after they were called these names, like he did Miss Fluke?
> 
> The liberal double standard and fake outrage are mind numbing to anyone with a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is a double standards. Because *the right has standards*. *We expect more of ourselves*. As well we should.
Click to expand...

Yeah.....*We* can tell.
















 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Pheonixops

The T said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt hurt?
> 
> Good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be asking yourself or your "friend" that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asking what precisely? OR are you trying to tell us both that YOU are _jealous?_
> 
> _Come clean son..._
Click to expand...


Why would I be jealous about two conservative butt buddies? I just think it's funny.


----------



## Pheonixops

The T said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of course *I* say so.
> 
> And NO, rather that 'fixation' comes from your own tainted imagination,,,but nothing I can DO about that. That's your field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you find humour...Now why so jealous?
> 
> Why must you be a schmuck?
Click to expand...


I'm just having fun schmendrick .


----------



## Pheonixops

edthecynic said:


> I love it, the lying POS is blaming his lies about Sandra Fluke on the.....
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> The Left.
> 
> That's right, it's the Left's fault he's a lying POS.



Yep, Hannitard and the republican candidates he interviewed on his show had the same rehearsed answer, blame the liberals and the "Rush did the right thing."  CRAP.


----------



## Pheonixops

edthecynic said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> AOL also pulled their ads.  Is that 8 now?
> 
> Let's see how much bigger Rush can dig his hole today, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems only the local affiliate ads and the GOP political ads are running.
Click to expand...


Our local station here started adding a disclaimer that the views of "this show" (Rush's) does not represent the views of Sinclair communications. I don't know if this is coincidental or a new protocol.


----------



## Pheonixops

elvis said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone really think the fat junkies apology would be genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard nothing insincere about it. Are you suggesting you know the intent of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a horse's ass who panicked when advertisements started getting pulled.   He's not sorry at all.
Click to expand...


Yep, right on the money.


----------



## beagle9

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman is a slut.
> Why is he apologizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because civil people dont call women sluts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the way i was raised.
> 
> 
> and i keep asking this question and get no answer, but, here i go again...
> 
> what do you call a 30yo college guy who has sex with every chick on campus?
Click to expand...

A Jigalo, as in Deuce Biggalo the Jigalo....right?


----------



## whitehall

Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy


----------



## Liability

The American Spectator : Rally for Rush*

Hat Tip to:  Rambunctious:   http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/211647-fans-of-limbaugh-must-read.html#post4916514

* EXCERPT of that piece:



> Now. Carbonite really deserves some special attention.
> 
> David Friend is making his attack on Rush sound like he's one upset Dad with a couple of nice young daughters. And oh, yes, he wants a "more civilized public discourse."
> 
> Is that all there is to Mr. Friend? Quite aside that he gives a pass to Sandra Fluke for her obnoxiously intolerant behavior when it comes to the free speech of others, is there anything else going on here?
> 
> Yes. Of course.
> 
> Take a look here at this link to Bloomberg/Business Week which profiles Mr. Friend and affirms him as "General Partner" of an investment group called "Orchid Partners" in Boston, Massachusetts. And Orchid Partners? Yes indeed, they are the venture capital firm behind&#8230; Carbonite.
> 
> Where Mr. Friend is listed as "Co-Founder, Chairman, Chief Executive Officer and President."
> 
> So?
> 
> So when you cross check Mr. David Friend of Orchid Partners in Boston with the Federal Election Commission, one finds -- ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh shocker!&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; that a Mr. David Friend of Orchid Partners in Boston has been a contributor to&#8230; ready? Here's the list of just where David Friend spends his political money:
> 
> MoveOn.org, America Coming Together and Democracy for America, all three listed here as George Soros funded groups, the latter set up by Howard Dean. Texans for Truth also drew Mr. Friend's support. This group, according to Wikipedia, was set up by MoveOn.org spin-off Drive Democracy.org in 2004. Why? To&#8230; wait for it&#8230; challenge then-President Bush's service in the Texas National Guard. The precise same stunt for which CBS fired Dan Rather after documents were discovered to have been forged. The Bush-Cheney campaign said of Texans for Truth that it was "a smear group launching baseless attacks on behalf of John Kerry's campaign that will be rejected by the American people." They were. But that didn't quench Mr. Friend's affection for either the smear campaign or supporting leftist candidates such as Howard Dean, and John Kerry.
> 
> And get a load of this. Take a look right here at Ed "Laura Ingraham is a slut" Schultz's site for his radio show. Who is listed as a Schultz sponsor? That's right: Carbonite. Like Rush Limbaugh, Ed Schultz apologized. The difference? If Rush uses the word "slut" to illustrate the absurdity of the left-wing Sandra Fluke's views -- David Friend is outraged. But when Ed Schultz refers in hostile fashion out of the blue to conservative and Catholic Laura Ingraham as a "slut" -- hey, no big deal for Carbonite.
> 
> In other words, to put it politely, Mr. Friend's woe-is-me I'm-withdrawing-my-company's sponsorship-from-Rush Limbaugh-because of-my-lovely-daughters is as close to certifiable BS as one can imagine. Mr. Friend, one can only suspect, placed Carbonite's ads with Rush Limbaugh because he knew it would make him money -- which he obviously then funneled to MoveOn and the rest. Meanwhile, he keeps advertising on the Ed Slut Show&#8230; sorry&#8230; Ed Schultz Show. His daughters? His daughters? What a deeply cynical man.
> 
> Not to mention Friend's chutzpah calling for a "more civilized public discourse" when he is busy contributing to MoveOn.org, the self-same group that put together this charming video comparing George W. Bush to Hitler. Not to mention MoveOn's "Bush Lied" routine. This is pathetic.


  -- The American Spectator : Rally for Rush


----------



## madasheck

elvis said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone really think the fat junkies apology would be genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard nothing insincere about it. Are you suggesting you know the intent of his heart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a horse's ass who panicked when advertisements started getting pulled.   He's not sorry at all.
Click to expand...


I suspect he was a bit sorry of the blowback from the advertisers and the media. But that kind of blowhard rhetoric is what he's been famous for. It'll happen again in the future. Bet on it.


----------



## madasheck

whitehall said:


> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy



Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.


----------



## beagle9

madasheck said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
Click to expand...

All this you speak of, still does not negate the fact that the left is just as guilty as anyone else is for this kind of thing, but the left is good at acting (ACTING) as if they are the clean ones when the mud hits the fan. 

If only the left was clean, would there then be some sort of an issue, but they are good at opening up cans of worms in which they cannot close back, by trying to act (ACT) all moral and nice.. bawahhahahahaha.

Why do you think that the Lord said to the men who were to stone the woman that day, "Any who are amongst you, that are without sin, let him cast the first stone"?  Of course in that situation or instance, none of them could, so how is it that the left feels that they can cast stones, when they are just as guilty as the ones in which they are wanting so badly to destroy with those stones ?


----------



## hjmick

madasheck said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
Click to expand...


But hasn't Fluke, by virtue of her testimony and her appearances across the network talk shows, entered the political arena on some level? She has certainly become a public figure. Wouldn't this make Fluke worthy of criticism?

Don't misunderstand me, I found Limbaugh's comments to be distasteful and out of line, but by the same token let's not pretend that Fluke is some wallflower undeserving of scrutiny.


----------



## Papageorgio

madasheck said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
Click to expand...


So you give the girl that has her own PR firm and volunteers to testify before Congress so she can get added publicity a pass? No one owes the girl an apology or a phone call, she wanted the attention also. So I won't cry for the girl either.


----------



## Papageorgio

hjmick said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But hasn't Fluke, by virtue of her testimony and her appearances across the network talk shows, entered the political arena on some level? She has certainly become a public figure. Wouldn't this make Fluke worthy of criticism?
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I found Limbaugh's comments to be distasteful and out of line, but by the same token let's not pretend that Fluke is some wallflower undeserving of scrutiny.
Click to expand...


She has a PR firm working for her for a long time and the left being stupid and uneducated fall for the BS everytime.


----------



## namvet

Mahr hate filled. I don't beleive it


----------



## madasheck

beagle9 said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this you speak of, still does not negate the fact that the left is just as guilty as anyone else is for this kind of thing, but the left is good at acting (ACTING) as if they are the clean ones when the mud hits the fan.
> 
> If only the left was clean, would there then be some sort of an issue, but they are good at opening up cans of worms in which they cannot close back, by trying to act (ACT) all moral and nice.. bawahhahahahaha.
> 
> Why do you think that the Lord said to the men who were to stone the woman that day, "Any who are amongst you, that are without sin, let him cast the first stone"?  Of course in that situation or instance, none of them could, so how is it that the left feels that they can cast stones, when they are just as guilty as the ones in which they are wanting so badly to destroy with those stones ?
Click to expand...


And how is it that you seem to indicate the right is without sin? Because they sure as hell aren't.


----------



## madasheck

hjmick said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But hasn't Fluke, by virtue of her testimony and her appearances across the network talk shows, entered the political arena on some level? She has certainly become a public figure. Wouldn't this make Fluke worthy of criticism?
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I found Limbaugh's comments to be distasteful and out of line, but by the same token let's not pretend that Fluke is some wallflower undeserving of scrutiny.
Click to expand...


She is law student. Among her causes was reproductive rights and battling domestic violence. (I assume conservatives are against the latter.) Being an activist did not justify the sexual comments about her from Limbaugh or anyone else. 

From the Biography channel website http://biography-channel.blogspot.com/2012/03/sandra-fluke-biography.html: 

Sandra Fluke was born 1981 in United States, she is an American feminist activist and law student at Georgetown University Law Center, who testified before a panel of House Democratic Party members in favor of a government policy which required insurance policies to provide contraceptive coverage. She is a past president of the schools Students for Reproductive Justice group.

Before attending Georgetown, she graduated from Cornell University in 2003 and spent five years working for Sanctuary for Families, a New York-based nonprofit aiding victims of domestic violence. While working, she launched the agencys pilot Program Evaluation Initiative. She also co-founded the New York Statewide Coalition for Fair Access to Family Court, which, after twenty years of advocacy, successfully advocated for legislation granting access to civil orders of protection for unmarried victims of domestic violence, including LGBTQ victims and teens. Fluke was also a member of the Manhattan Borough Presidents Taskforce on Domestic Violence and numerous other New York City and New York State coalitions that successfully advocated for policy improvements impacting victims of domestic violence.While at Georgetown, she worked on issues that involved domestic violence and human trafficking.​


----------



## madasheck

Papageorgio said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hasn't Fluke, by virtue of her testimony and her appearances across the network talk shows, entered the political arena on some level? She has certainly become a public figure. Wouldn't this make Fluke worthy of criticism?
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I found Limbaugh's comments to be distasteful and out of line, but by the same token let's not pretend that Fluke is some wallflower undeserving of scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has a PR firm working for her for a long time and the left being stupid and uneducated fall for the BS everytime.
Click to expand...


What PR firm?


----------



## madasheck

Papageorgio said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you give the girl that has her own PR firm and volunteers to testify before Congress so she can get added publicity a pass? No one owes the girl an apology or a phone call, she wanted the attention also. So I won't cry for the girl either.
Click to expand...


She wanted what attention ... to be called names?


----------



## Liability

madasheck said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you give the girl that has her own PR firm and volunteers to testify before Congress so she can get added publicity a pass? No one owes the girl an apology or a phone call, she wanted the attention also. So I won't cry for the girl either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wanted what attention ... to be called names?
Click to expand...


Probably not.  And the names got out of hand, were inaccurate and unfair.

But she still wanted attention.

And she SHOULD have expected *some* blow-back.

It was not Rush's finest moment.  On the other hand, his apology was spot on.


----------



## hjmick

madasheck said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hasn't Fluke, by virtue of her testimony and her appearances across the network talk shows, entered the political arena on some level? She has certainly become a public figure. Wouldn't this make Fluke worthy of criticism?
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I found Limbaugh's comments to be distasteful and out of line, but by the same token let's not pretend that Fluke is some wallflower undeserving of scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is law student. Among her causes was reproductive rights and battling domestic violence. (I assume conservatives are against the latter.) Being an activist did not justify the sexual comments about her from Limbaugh or anyone else.
Click to expand...


She is a law student... _AND_ an activist in the public and political arena. To give her a free pass because she is a "student" is just sad. You're right, the comments made about her by Limbaugh were uncalled for, I've said as much. By the same token, calling Palin a "dumb twat" and a "****" is and was uncalled for. Period. 

Don't be outraged by one but not the other, that only exposes your intellectual dishonesty as well as your hypocrisy.

Oh, and don't be a dick. No one supports domestic violence. Dick.



> From the Biography channel website http://biography-channel.blogspot.com/2012/03/sandra-fluke-biography.html:
> 
> Sandra Fluke was born 1981 in United States, she is an American feminist activist and law student at Georgetown University Law Center, who testified before a panel of House Democratic Party members in favor of a government policy which required insurance policies to provide contraceptive coverage. She is a past president of the schools Students for Reproductive Justice group.
> 
> Before attending Georgetown, she graduated from Cornell University in 2003 and spent five years working for Sanctuary for Families, a New York-based nonprofit aiding victims of domestic violence. While working, she launched the agencys pilot Program Evaluation Initiative. She also co-founded the New York Statewide Coalition for Fair Access to Family Court, which, after twenty years of advocacy, successfully advocated for legislation granting access to civil orders of protection for unmarried victims of domestic violence, including LGBTQ victims and teens. Fluke was also a member of the Manhattan Borough Presidents Taskforce on Domestic Violence and numerous other New York City and New York State coalitions that successfully advocated for policy improvements impacting victims of domestic violence.While at Georgetown, she worked on issues that involved domestic violence and human trafficking.​



Yeah, didn't need the biography, Doesn't make you point any stronger...



madasheck said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you give the girl that has her own PR firm and volunteers to testify before Congress so she can get added publicity a pass? No one owes the girl an apology or a phone call, she wanted the attention also. So I won't cry for the girl either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wanted what attention ... to be called names?
Click to expand...


Does anyone in the public arena _want_ to be called names?


----------



## madasheck

hjmick said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hasn't Fluke, by virtue of her testimony and her appearances across the network talk shows, entered the political arena on some level? She has certainly become a public figure. Wouldn't this make Fluke worthy of criticism?
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, I found Limbaugh's comments to be distasteful and out of line, but by the same token let's not pretend that Fluke is some wallflower undeserving of scrutiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is law student. Among her causes was reproductive rights and battling domestic violence. (I assume conservatives are against the latter.) Being an activist did not justify the sexual comments about her from Limbaugh or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is a law student... _AND_ an activist in the public and political arena. To give her a free pass because she is a "student" is just sad. You're right, the comments made about her by Limbaugh were uncalled for, I've said as much. By the same token, calling Palin a "dumb twat" and a "****" is and was uncalled for. Period.
> 
> Don't be outraged by one but not the other, that only exposes your intellectual dishonesty as well as your hypocrisy.
> 
> Oh, and don't be a dick. No one supports domestic violence. Dick.
> 
> Yeah, didn't need the biography, Doesn't make you point any stronger...
Click to expand...


Confirming her background WAS necessary. She is just a law student who happens to be an activist, something that conservatives wanted to blow up bigger to excuse the name calling and lack of outrage that a woman would be treated as she was. And I wasn't the dick who was saying she had a PR firm or that she deserved what she went through.   



			
				hjmick said:
			
		

> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you give the girl that has her own PR firm and volunteers to testify before Congress so she can get added publicity a pass? No one owes the girl an apology or a phone call, she wanted the attention also. So I won't cry for the girl either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted what attention ... to be called names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the public arena _want_ to be called names?
Click to expand...


No. But it's rare that people justify it to the extent that conservatives were doing until Rush pulled the rug out from under them and took away their excuse for doing so when he apologized.


----------



## madasheck

beagle9 said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even lefties dismiss Bill Mahr as a hate filled nut case obsessed with Sara Palin but he never apologized for insults directed at her and her family and even her Down's Syndrome baby whom he calls "retarded". You don't have to get too deep in goggle to find all sorts of examples of left wing abuse of women. The current secretary of state once headed up "the bimbo eruption squad" when her philandering husband was running. Neither Hillary nor Carville ever apologized for what they did to Paula Jones. Even left wing artists  Danziger, Oliphant and Trdeau escaped criticism for their shockingly racist cartoons about Dr. Condie Rice. Ed Schultz couldn't contain his hatred when it bubbled up last November and he called Laura Ingraham "a right wing slut" on his MSNBC show. Shultz did apologize though and it was good enough for the left. It ain't about the word is it? Lefties want to silence the opposition and they will go as far as they can to try to take Rush off the air. All they did was to make him pissed and renew his energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a politician and a public figure. As a politician, she's rightfully a target of criticism and even abuse. (Christ, look at the b.s. the right tosses at Obama.) So please don't ask for apologies from Maher. He has nothing to apologize for. Hillary (?) or Carville either.  Go cry somewhere else, righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this you speak of, still does not negate the fact that the left is just as guilty as anyone else is for this kind of thing, but the left is good at acting (ACTING) as if they are the clean ones when the mud hits the fan.
> 
> If only the left was clean, would there then be some sort of an issue, but they are good at opening up cans of worms in which they cannot close back, by trying to act (ACT) all moral and nice.. bawahhahahahaha.
> 
> Why do you think that the Lord said to the men who were to stone the woman that day, "Any who are amongst you, that are without sin, let him cast the first stone"?  Of course in that situation or instance, none of them could, so how is it that the left feels that they can cast stones, when they are just as guilty as the ones in which they are wanting so badly to destroy with those stones ?
Click to expand...


"If only the left was clean ..." Good God. How weak...


----------



## edthecynic

Avatar4321 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone really think the fat junkies apology would be genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard nothing insincere about it. *Are you suggesting you know the intent of his heart?*
Click to expand...

Only because you are tone deaf! And according to your MessiahRushie, The Pinko Slime Of Politics, everyone knows the pure evil in his heart! 

March 06, 2012
RUSH:  *Everybody knows what's in my heart.* *Everybody who listens to this program -- and every one of these critics who's jumping on this for the political advantage they think it gives them -- knows what's in my heart.*  Everybody knows what I do here. Everybody knows how I do it. And everybody knows what kind of person I am.


----------

